#ubuntustudio 2010-11-01
<factran> Hi ! I'm trying rebirth with wine, it's cool, but there is a big lag. Anyone had the same lag problem with wine ?
<factran> preferences, audio buffer !
<toe_> having problems install jack
<holstein> :/
<holstein> hey toe_
<holstein> jack just comes with ubuntustudio
<toe_> tried sudo apt-get update && apt-get install -t experimental jackd but it asks if im root
<toe_> im trying to install freebob rather for my firepod
<holstein> what is experimental jackd?
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> the firewire driver
<holstein> in JACK
<toe_> http://freebob.sourceforge.net/index.php/FreeBoB_on_Debian_GNU/Linux im at the install part
<holstein> and JACK2
<holstein> works great for me
<toe_> yea i did all the settings for jack but it runs for a bit the stops
<holstein> what chipset?
<holstein> firewire?
<toe_> 19:05:05.209 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<holstein> yup
<toe_> what do you mean by chipset
<holstein> what firewire chipset do you have?
<holstein> run
<holstein> lspci
<toe_> ieee1394
<holstein> you'll see something there
<holstein> near 1394
<toe_> ?
<holstein> via
<holstein> texas instruments
<holstein> could be that
<holstein> OR IRQ's
<toe_> oh how do i find that out in terminal
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> for the IRQ settings
<holstein> check
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> ideally
<holstein> you want the firewire controller off by iteself
<holstein> i got a laptop
<holstein> one USB port is shared with the firewire controller
<holstein> if anything is plugged in to that USB port
<holstein> it runs like hell
<holstein> when i can get it to start
<holstein> that chip set is not a good one either
<holstein> SO right there, im challenged
<holstein> luckily, that machine died ;)
<toe_> its a via tech
<holstein> i have one via that is not bad
<holstein> texas instruments is ideal
<holstein> when your looking around in the future for hardware
<toe_> ok
<holstein> what about cat /proc/interrupts ?
<toe_> so what do i do now?
<holstein> do you see a line with 1394?
<holstein> paste that one line here
<toe_> no 1394 line
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> paste the whole thing there ^^
<holstein> toe_: actually
<holstein> lets do this
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and open setup
<toe_> whats that
<holstein> and lets talk about that settings
<holstein> qjackctl
<holstein> is jack control
<holstein> and we are going to run it with the sudo command
<holstein> as root
<holstein> temporarily
<holstein> to see if the firepod will work this way
<holstein> then, i'll know what to tell you to do if it works as sudo
<toe_> ok up and running
<holstein> OK
<holstein> click 'setup'
<holstein> on the left side
<toe_> done
<holstein> theres a checkbox
<holstein> 'realtime'
<holstein> is that checked?
<toe_> yea
<holstein> in the center
<holstein> frames/period
<holstein> what is that set to?
<toe_> i saw a setup for it and set it up to be preferenced
<toe_> 128
<holstein> OK
<holstein> set that to 256
<toe_> samp 44100
<holstein> and period buffer?
<holstein> what is that set to?
<toe_> 2
<holstein> OK
<holstein> and priority default?
<toe_> input device hw0 right
<holstein> toe_: try default
<toe_> yea
<holstein> for imput device too
<holstein> for now
<holstein> driver 'firewire'
<toe_> ok done
<holstein> OK
<holstein> nothing else firewire plugged in right?
<holstein> just the firepod?
<toe_> done , that might of been the problem it was set to alsa
<toe_> yea just the pods in
<holstein> OK
<holstein> say 'OK'
<toe_> start her up
<holstein> and go back to the main window
<holstein> and try 'start'
<toe_> sweet it worked
<holstein> cool
<holstein> SO
<holstein> stop it
<holstein> and go back to the menu
<holstein> and click on jack control
<toe_> ok
<holstein> and try it again
<holstein> and dont freak if it doesnt work
<holstein> probably some permissions we need to trouble shoot
<toe_> no it works . another thing i was wondering about is i got real use to using cubase whats the clossest program to that for studio
<holstein> well, there is nothing like cubase, and personally im glad
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> what you want is ardour
<holstein> ardour and JACK
<holstein> ardour will have MIDI support soon
<holstein> if you want midi
<holstein> you use JACK to connect
<toe_> ok no i dont need midi support
<holstein> toe_: check out #opensourcemusicians when you get a chance :)
<holstein> ardour is the deal then
<holstein> and #ardour is very helpful
<toe_> ok will do thanks alot for the help your  got go for a few hours but ill be back ill see if your in hear again and check that out
<holstein> toe_ :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-02
<toe_> hey whats up
<toe_> can i  open my existing projectsfrom cubase with ardour
<holstein> hey toe_
<holstein> there is a converter app
<holstein> i forget what its called
<holstein> and i have not used it
<holstein> the way i do it...
<holstein> i export the wav files from cubase
<holstein> without effects or automaion
<holstein> and import them into ardour
<toe_> oh i forgot the wav files are atomatically save to the folder
<toe_> only problem is a couple of them i recorded over the tracks so theres ex  bass.wav to bass13.wav
<toe_> but obviously the one with bigger size is the correct one
<toe_> how would i have each individual port  designated to a certain track
<toe_> in ardour
<holstein> port?
<holstein> SAY
<holstein> you have a project
<holstein> in cubase
<holstein> with 4 tracks
<holstein> just export them seperately
<holstein> OR
<holstein> fish around for the wavs like your talking about
<toe_> remote controller id maybe
<holstein> and just import them into ardour
<holstein> one at a time
<holstein> as separate tracks
<toe_> no i mean if im starting a new project sorry
<holstein> just like they were in cubase
<holstein> toe_: AH
<holstein> you use JACK
<holstein> you can do it in ardour too
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> the 'connections'
<holstein> area
<holstein> you'll see your sound cards ins and outs
<holstein> and if ardour is running
<holstein> you'll see ardours channels/tracks ins and outs
<holstein> you just route them however you want
<holstein> in/out
<holstein> to external effects
<holstein> or other hardware
<holstein> other JACK aware software
<holstein> where ever you want
<toe_> i dont get what you mean. in cubase you assign each track . i dont see connections as well
<holstein> OK
<holstein> in cubase
<holstein> you only use cubase
<holstein> with JACK
<holstein> you can interconnect all kinds of apps
<holstein> not just ardour
<holstein> say i have my guitar plugged into the firepod
<holstein> into channel 4
<holstein> i can route channel 4 over into rakarrack
<holstein> and add an effect in realtime
<holstein> route that effected signal to track 1 in ardour
<holstein> and route the dry guitar signal to another track in ardour
<holstein> maybe track 2
<holstein> then, say i got a drum machine programmed
<holstein> in hydrogen
<holstein> mabye snare kick and hihat
<holstein> i can route those to separate tracks in ardour
<holstein> maybe 3 4 and 5
<holstein> JACK is like a patchbay
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> lets say i want to use something like darkice
<holstein> to stream that to the internet while im recording
<holstein> i can route the main out or ardour to darkice's input
<holstein> in JACK's connections window
<holstein> toe_: there are little plus signs
<holstein> +
<holstein> in connections
<holstein> if you expand those
<holstein> you should see all 8 ins
<holstein> and the outs on the right side
<holstein> there is a simple way to assign these from inside ardour too
<holstein> in the mixer somewhere
<toe_> give me a second my computers having a meltdown. i tried running rakarak and it said error cannt run jack because of jackd
<toe_> so now my computer is acting like a peice of crap and rakarak is maybe loading im not sure i might just take the easy route and hit the wer button
<holstein> what are the specs?
<holstein> if you dont have a realtime kernel
<holstein> and the latency set really low
<holstein> no reason to run rakarrack
<holstein> i have several different JACK profiles
<toe_> be right back im hitting the power . i was going to see what effects i can do
<holstein> one for mixing which is quite relaxed
<holstein> maybe 40 ms latency
<holstein> BUT i have one for doing realtime effects and tracking things like that
<holstein> synths.. whatever
<holstein> that is set at like 1.2 ms
<toe_> ok so i got jack up and going and adour . so do i hit connect then that bring up a window i assmue for selecting programs to associate with
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> you get JACK going first
<holstein> like you have
<holstein> then
<holstein> open whatever else you want to use
<holstein> then
<holstein> go back to the JACK window
<holstein> and click 'connect'
<holstein> thats where you'll see the connections that are possible
<toe_> only thing i dont see is channel 8 which i use for guitar
<holstein> you'll be interested in the ones under the audio tabe
<holstein> tab*
<holstein> toe_: hmmm
<holstein> they used to be labeled 1 through 8
<holstein> the packages im using now
<holstein> they are labled 1L 2R 3L 4R
<holstein> like that
<holstein> 8 should be there
<toe_> no audio 5/out 1 audio 5/out 2
<toe_> audio 1- 7 all the same
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not sure what you mean
<toe_> audio 1/out 1
<toe_> audio 1/out 2
<holstein> AH
<holstein> thats ardour channels
<holstein> tracks
<toe_> like that threw audio 7 id assume that 7 is port 7
<holstein> out 1 is left out 2 is right
<holstein> i think your in the ardour seciton
<holstein> and not the one for your presonus
<holstein> this is the learning curve
<holstein> BUT there really is nothing like it
<holstein> so much like a patchbay
<holstein> there are graphical frontends for it
<toe_> oh yea i am
<holstein> http://ladish.org/wiki/screenshots
<holstein> http://www.linuxdsp.co.uk/download/jp1/index.html
<holstein> there's always options with linux
<holstein> if a certain workflow doesnt work for you
<holstein> i just like to introduce this as the first choice
<lasconic> hi there
<lasconic> I'm one of the dev of MuseScore
<lasconic> MuseScore is in the meta packages of ubuntustudio
<lasconic> but it's often named mscore
<lasconic> this package is deprecated now
<lasconic> the new package name is musescore
<lasconic> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/musescore
<lasconic> can it be changed in the software list ?
<lasconic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageSelectionDevelopment
<persia> lasconic, We kept the name "mscore" to ensure that users who had it installed before the name change would automatically get "musecore" installed.
<persia> Checking now, it looks like we can safely remove the "mscore" dummy package, so we'll do so for natty.
<persia> We can't change it in the software list for things already released, but the description for the "mscore" package is "The package `mscore` has been renamed to `musescore`", and the "mscore" package contains *only* machine-readable instructions to install musescore.
<persia> Ah, we can't actually remove it yet: because it would break upgrades for Debian users.  We'll remove it as soon as Debian Squeeze releases.
<lasconic> persia: thanks
<lasconic> it's just easier for us to follow discussions with musescore
<lasconic> I find out totally by chance that MuseScore could be included by default in ubuntu studio
<persia> lasconic, Sorry it takes so long to migrate: you'll probably still find traces of the transition packages laying around for the next 5 years, but we did move the real package name around the time you did: just takes us this long to do things.
<lasconic> no problem !
<persia> Yeah.  It's really nice, and getting better along the way.
<lasconic> yes! working on new nice things like guitar tabs support :)
<lasconic> the community will love to hear that next ubuntu stuidio will include musescore by default
<persia> It will likely be a while before there is a final decision.  My understanding is that there is an intent to try using musescore for score editing by default for Alpha 1, and if that is received well, staying with it.
<lasconic> great
<lasconic> if I can help with something regarding musescore don't hesitate
<lasconic> devs are on #musescore
<persia> Thanks!  Where's the best place to find you?
<persia> Oh, cool.
<lasconic> or my nickname
<persia> I'll definitely point folk there if we encounter specific issues.
<lasconic> gmail.com
<persia> We tend to be IRC-focused, but thanks also for the email, just in case.
<lasconic> IRC is fine
<persia> ScottL, ^^^
<nemptor> hello everybody. i need help with my problem with gtick, anyone?
<persia> What is the problem?
<nemptor> in the sound device is /usr/bin/jackd and when i start gtick in terminal i got /usr/bin/jackd permission denied
<persia> Hrm.  I think you need someone who uses gtick (wait a bit, and someone may appear).  /usr/bin/jackd is a program, rather than a sound device, although it may be that the gtick UI glosses over that.
<holstein> nemptor: are you running JACK?
<nemptor> thanks persia
<nemptor> hello holstein yes im using jack
<nemptor> holstein: but i don't start jack control when i use gtick
<holstein> do you start JACK?
<nemptor> holstein: i having the same problem with gtick eventhough i dont start jack
<holstein> right
<holstein> gtick will be looking for JACK
<holstein> get jack started
<nemptor> holstein: its the same problem too eventhough jack is started
<holstein> AH
<holstein> well, i think thats one of te apps getting pulled from the metapackage
<nemptor> holstein: sorry can't explain it properly here :)
<holstein> the apps*
<holstein> nemptor: your doing fine :)
<holstein> nemptor: there is a metronome in ardour
<holstein> other apps have them built in as well
<holstein> its easy to throw a little drum pattern in hydrogen as well
<nemptor> hmm. i know :) but i would just like to use other metronome program
<nemptor> ok i think i'll use ardour for metronome
<holstein> AFAIK, gtick is not being developed anymore
<nemptor> oh ok thanks for that info
<nemptor> thanks for all the help :)
<nemptor> can i ask another question?
<holstein> you can always ask whatever you want
<nemptor> how can i use hydrogen in ardour?
<holstein> depends on how you want to 'use' it
<holstein> anything can be routed to anything in JACK
<holstein> say you have 3 drum sounds
<holstein> snare kick and hihat
<holstein> you can tell hydrogen to use seperate outputs per sound
<holstein> instead of stereo
<holstein> SO you go make 3 tracks in ardour
<nemptor> ok
<holstein> route the outputs of hydrogen in 'connect' in JACK
<nemptor> so thru jack ardour will hear hydrogen?
<nemptor> ok
<nemptor> ill try that now
<holstein> JACK is just like a patchbay
<holstein> alright... i gotta run to a session... laterx
<holstein> good luck nemptor
<nemptor> ok
<nemptor> thanks again
<holstein> good to see you persia :)
<nemptor> see yah
<holstein> lasconic: musescore rocks .. w00t!
<lasconic> holstein: thanks
<nemptor> can you give me a link for a tutorial of jack, also for ardour and hydrogen?
<nemptor> bye for now thanks for the help
<ryanpg> hi all, I seem to be missing most plugins and effects in audacity
<ryanpg> I have a ton of ladspa plugins installed, but most (maybe all) aren't showing up, neither are the built-in ones like "normalize"
<ryanpg> any thoughts?
<ryanpg> this is running maverick
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-03
<jbrantly_> anyone know if its plausible to use ubuntu studio in a live sound environment (for instance, to serve as an EQ between an analog mixer and the amps)?
<persia> jbrantly_, It is plausible, but be aware that you'll be restricted on how much mixing you can do based on the processing capacity of the hardware.
<persia> I don't think anyone has good metrics for that, and a lot of it has to do with the quality of the drivers for your audio interface (and making sure your interface can handle your mixing needs)
<jbrantly_> not really interested in mixing. Looking at it more for signal processing (like an EQ)
<jbrantly_> but yea, I would be concerned about the A/D conversion and latency
<persia> For recent hardware, with a good interface, latency can be fairly low (<10ms).
<persia> But for that kind of use, you *really* want to make sure of the AD/DA quality, and overspec your hardware by a bit, just in case.
<jbrantly_> right. So top-notch A/D interface, but it sounds like it is possible. Cool.
<persia> I suspect that you'd end up with similar costs to new dedicated solutions, or maybe even +5-10%, although you get to use the computer for other things when you aren't using it as an EQ :)
<jbrantly_> yea, I was just thinking it might be kind of versatile. For instance, buying an interface might be cheaper than buying a graphic EQ and a parametric EQ and provide more options
<persia> Might be cheaper than both, and also can act as an effects box.
<jbrantly_> any thoughts on good AD/DA interfaces? I havent looked in years
<persia> Just be aware that you're going to be fairly limited on how many things you can do simultaneously without pushing your latency.  Some of the dedicated hardware has stuff like 8-way DSP engines.
<persia> I'd recommend asking on #opensourcemusicians : there's just more folk there.  I've been very happy with a focusrite saffire, but the "best" is really about what you do, and not about any specific device.
<persia> Try to find some other folk who do work live: they can probably tell you which ones are *fastest*, which is what you need, even if that means some loss of quality (although you shouldn't accept too much quality loss, etc.)
<jbrantly_> right. Thanks a ton for your help :)
<persia> No problem.  If it works for you, please tell everyone :)
<loxs> is ubuntustudio suitable for deploying as a home multimedia center (as opposed to multimedia production, as ubuntustudio markets itself)
<loxs> I am aiming at high quality sound
<loxs> and want to do it with the least effort
<persia> I generally recommend Mythbuntu for that sort of application, although there were discussions at this last UDS about making some additional media center flavours.
<loxs> UDS?
<persia> Ubuntu Developer Summit: the event that (kinda) plans each release.  Happened last week in Orlando.
<loxs> what about things like dyne:bolyc and geexbox?
<persia> I suspect those are as good as the folk who make them can make them.  I tend to be biased towards Ubuntu, but haven't spent any time at all making comparisons, so can't really say which is preferred.
<loxs> I am too biased towards using a big established distro for this stuff
<loxs> but I like the idea of running it off a usb stick
<persia> You can do that with Ubuntu.
<loxs> isnt mythbuntu aiming at TV?
<persia> There's a tool called usb-creator that specifically creates a USB disk to either use as a bootable running environment or to install something.  I don't know of anyone specifically using it for a media center, but I don't imagine significant issues as long as you have enough storage.
<persia> You'll likely get a more detailed description of the mythbuntu target from #ubuntu-mythtv, but I believe so.  I think it also does audio playback though.
<loxs> thanks, I'll go check that channel too
<loxs> I will probably use something like pulseaudio to stream sound from my other machines via wireless. I have no idea (yet) if this will bring havoc to the audio quality
<loxs> so in fact I need something small to boot off the usb stick and just sit there and play sounds
<rvchila> good evening!
<grumbl69> hello
<grumbl69> got a question about ffado
<grumbl69> still nothing ?
<persia> Folk should just ask questions and wait a bit :(
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-04
<grumbl69> hello
<grumbl69> any experts in ?
<Kerio2> hello
<Kerio2> i have just installed ubuntu studio and am trying to choose a rt kernel but i cant find one. is it possible to install one from synaptic?
<AutoStatic> Hello Kerio2, Ubuntu Studio 10.10?
<Kerio2> yes
<AutoStatic> 10.10 doesn't have a realtime kernel
<Kerio2> really? :(
<Kerio2> could you recommend one that does?
<AutoStatic> 10.04
<AutoStatic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<Kerio2> allright, will try it! thank you for your help AutoStatic
<AutoStatic> You're welcome
<AutoStatic> hope it isn't too much of a bummer that you have to downgrade
<Kerio2> installing on virtual machine so no biggie :)
<Kerio2> trying it out before i go live
<AutoStatic> :)
<Kerio2> looking for a good kernel to run counter strike gameserver on
<Kerio2> i have tried http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization several times but i cant get it to work
<Kerio2> so i am looking for other options
 * persia idly mentions that running an RT kernel in a VM is likely to be *slower* and have *more* latency than a -generic kernel, especially if the kernel for the host machine isn't RT (but even if it is).
<Mystek> Just curious is it possible to run the jackd through a VM?
<persia> Yes, but expect fairly high latency
<holstein> you can dual boot easy enough
<Mystek> I know, I just hate having to reboot and I tinker more with linux.
<holstein> i would suspect tinkering with the VM would be more of a drag than rebooting
<holstein> depending on what your trying to do
<Mystek> The problem is this computer's soudncard is causing me problems in even Windows 7, otherwise I only have a legacy m-audio device
<persia> Or run whatever you use less in the VM
<persia> Which card?
<Mystek> So I've never got much performance out of linux
<Mystek> It's a Realtek HD Audio
<Mystek> 7.1
<Mystek> Plus I'm running 64 bits
<Mystek> So I had to basically uninstall the drivers and then let Windows handle them
<Mystek> But I get a PCM error from VirtualBox and Jack crashes
<persia> Try with a liveCD: that ought work fine.  Realtek is getting better and better support these days.
<Mystek> On Windows it was pretty glitchy until I removed the drivers
<Mystek> I should try the m-audio card
<persia> Yeah, well.  Different driver writers, different priorities.  I doubt anyone here can speak for Windows kernels.
<Mystek> It's weird because OSS works I believe
<Mystek> Gnome works with OSS right or is this a PulseAudio thing?
<Mystek> Sorry I have a BSD background
<holstein> Mystek: cool
<holstein> that should serve you well
<holstein> Mystek: what maudio card is it?
<Mystek> Quattro
<holstein> the realtik should work fine
<holstein> i have one
<holstein> a couple acutally
<Mystek> Dualbooting?
<holstein> and they work fine
<holstein> nah
<holstein> just ubuntu
<holstein> this is where i check
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> i usually check there
<persia> By default, Ubuntu is JACK or Pulse running against an ALSA backend.
<holstein> try live CD's
<holstein> run lspci
<holstein> aplay -l
<Mystek> Ok pulseaudio is running
<holstein> arecord -l
<Mystek> I couldn't kill it
<persia> `pulseaudio -k` should work.
<holstein> try and get an idea of compatibility before installing
<holstein> launching jack control should suspend pulse right?
<holstein> or is that changed now in maverick?
<Mystek> Ok my card came up in aplay
<Mystek> JackAudioDriver::ProcessAsync: read error, skip cycle Released audio card Audio0
<Mystek> That's what happens
<Mystek> In qjackctl
<persia> This is on HW, or on the VM?
<Mystek> And also when I run the command
<Mystek> Through the VM
<persia> So, first thing to hunt is the quality of the ALSA drivers for the emulated soundcard.  My experience is that they tend to have limited coverage.
<persia> Which soundcard are you emulating?
<Mystek> card 0: I82801AAICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH]
<Mystek> But I think it might have happened with the SB too?
<persia> That ought be OK.  Hrm.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> it should
<holstein> Mystek: is this maverick?
<holstein> i would suggest getting a lucid live CD
<persia> Which VM engine are you using?
<holstein> and run those commands
<Mystek> VirtualBox
 * persia agrees with holstein: working with real hardware is much more likely to be a pleasant experience for audio
<Mystek> I guess I can just dual boot
<persia> Does booting into Ubuntu work, and it only has issues in the VM?
<Mystek> Not like I don't have a TB and a half :P
<Mystek> Yeah it's working great in the VM
<Mystek> Sound works
<holstein> Mystek: run the live CD
<Mystek> Just can't get Jack running
<holstein> and feel free to ask questions here before you 'pull the trigger'
<persia> JACK exercises the audio drivers a bit more than some other things :)
<Mystek> Would using portaudio work in the VM?
<Mystek> Let's see if I can compile a CS score
<Mystek> I was just curious about what I could do in the VM
<holstein> most anything
<holstein> just slower
<holstein> and probably not pro-audio
<persia> Everything should work fine, to the limits of the drivers, *except* that running anything in a VM is inherently is in a separate continuity, so you won't be able to trust any timings.
<holstein> ive never even considered trying it
<Mystek> I was also jsut trying to see where the state of software was at. I haven't booted Linux in like years...
<persia> It got better :)
<Mystek> Are VSTs supported better?
<holstein> linux native vst's run great ;)
<persia> There's some support for foreign VSTs, under WINE, but it's a bit awkward.
<holstein> ask whoever makes the vst's
<Mystek> I guess it would just make more sense to dual boot
<Mystek> I'm just rather busy and like to multitask
<Mystek> But just playing around in here, gave me a new idea
<holstein> yeah, run windows in VM ;)
<Mystek> I'm not that sold on Linux
<Mystek> I still like Windows for a lot of things
<Mystek> A problem with Linux is that it's almost too customizable
<Mystek> So you get distracted a lot and blobbing can still be an issue
<Mystek> And of course noobs :]
<Mystek> Or devels having to take time to support
<persia> Folks who do support mostly volunteer, so don't worry about that.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> nothing like JACK though
<holstein> for audio
<persia> In Ubuntu, we tend towards opinionated defaults: all the choice is there behind the scenes, but we're happy to tell you how we think you should do it, so you don't have to do all the customisation.
<holstein> i mean, i guess you can run JACK in windows and OSX
<holstein> but the supported apps are not really there
<Mystek> Well, what I'm really looking to do is work with portaudio
<Mystek> But also make some cool stuff in the software that's available
<Mystek> Which is why I'm here
<Mystek> Even though I mainly develop for Windows
<holstein> Mystek: glad you found us :)
<Mystek> So what's the deal with Root now, is there no root?
<Mystek> I noticed I could only sudo
<persia> There's a root, but nobody uses it, and it has no password by default.
<persia> root mostly just owns files.
<Mystek> Alright off to install. Thanks, ttyl.
<royvegard> After upgrading to 10.10 I no longer have access permission to my firewire Alesis MultiMix16.
<holstein> royvegard: drag
<holstein> JACK wont start?
<holstein> try sudo qjackctl
<holstein> just to make sure its permissions
<persia> (note that if this works, there's still stuff to be done, as running in sudo means clients can't connect)
<holstein> yeah, you dont want to run JACK as root normally
<holstein> you have to run everything else as root, and thats not ideal
<holstein> have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<royvegard> sudo works, and I can change the permissions of the /dev/fw*, but whenever i turn off my mixer /dev/fw is "recreated"
<holstein> this is down the page a bit echo 'KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="video", MODE="0664"' |
<holstein> sudo tee /etc/udev/rules.d/50-raw1394.rules
<holstein> you'll see it there ^^^ at that link
<holstein> that and sudo adduser royvegard audio
<holstein> and
<holstein> sudo adduser royvegard video
<holstein> *should* do the trick
<royvegard> I'll try that...
<holstein> royvegard: works for me with a presonus firepod
<persia> We really need to track down why.  Users shouldn't need to be in the audio group anymore.
<holstein> persia: i havent tried not adding in maverick
<royvegard> BTW it worked fine on 10.04
<holstein> royvegard: i did an upgrade from karmic to lucid
<holstein> and i had to redo those changes
<persia> holstein, I'm sure there's still several leftovers: the kernel bits were fixed, but would need someone digging a fair bit through all the use cases to know it's no longer needed for userspace.
<holstein> persia: when i get around to doing some natty test
<holstein> i'll try and remember to go step by step
<holstein> and try the firepod
<holstein> in between each step
<holstein> see what is not needed anymore
<royvegard> holstein: Doesn't seem to work. Should there be two == after KERNEL?
<holstein> royvegard: you'll need to logout and back in
<holstein> royvegard: and yeah, check that link
<holstein> echo 'KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="video", MODE="0664"' |
<holstein> sudo tee /etc/udev/rules.d/50-raw1394.rules
<holstein> OOPS
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<holstein> its about half way down Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<holstein> Everything should just work if you paste this in your terminal, and reboot:
<holstein> ^^ looks like that
<holstein> i might have missed something in the copy and paste
<royvegard> I got it to work by replacing raw1394 with fw1.
<holstein> interesting
<royvegard> Doy you have fw1 and fw0 in /dev ?
<holstein> its very challening to keep a simple 'how-to' going
<holstein> royvegard: i'll have to look
<holstein> BUT, im running lucid
<holstein> and that above as-is worked for my firepod
<holstein> i'll look when i go boot everything up here in a while
<royvegard> When I was running lucid it worked fine and I never checked if I had fw0 and fw1. It would be interesting to see if you have them, or if you only have raw1394.
<persia> That's probably a side effect of the new FW stack, which is a good thing, because it can tell the difference between different device classes.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> maybe a step toward using multiple FW devices again :)
<persia> Precisely.  I think that landed for maverick, but I haven't played with it much yet (my firewire disk enclosure is somewhere in the boxes yet to be unpacked from my recent move)
<Nils^> hey. Next version without seq24, lilypond and audacity?
<persia> That's the current idea.  All three will be available on demand, just not present by default.
<persia> seq24 is an *excellent* live sequencer.
<persia> But there doesn't seem to be that many live users: most seem to want to use a sequencer for composition, and other tools are stronger at that.
<holstein> Nils^: nothing is getting pulled from the repos
<persia> lilypond produces beautiful scores, but it's been historically hard to maintain, and musescore has some handy features that make it easier for folks new to the tools.
<persia> I forget why audacity was being dropped: someone might want to write up a use case for cleaning up audio to get it back.
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-05
<its-me-again> hi all i am wondering if Hydrogen drumb machine has any auto tracks, bets stc built into it.
<its-me-again> hi all i am wondering if Hydrogen drumb machine has any auto tracks, bets stc built into it.
<persia> I believe it doesn't.  http://www.tweakheadz.com/how_to_make_original_drum_tracks.htm has a good attitude about how to generate something that sounds somewhat nice.
<kop> after upgrade to 10.04 ubuntu studio all of the desktop is missing and the /etc/apt/sources.list is near empty wth are/is the repos for ubuntu studio ?
<astraljava> kop: Same as vanilla Ubuntu.
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-06
<Semitones> funkyHat!!!!
<Semitones> fancy seeing you here
<Semitones> :)
<Semitones> hello everybody!
<Semitones> I'm buying a midi controller for USB for my laptop and midi keyboard -- do all of them generally work with ubuntu/ubuntu studio? or are there some to get or avoid?
<holstein> Semitones: hey
<holstein> i have an maudio
<holstein> out of the box support
<holstein> you dont have to buy it at a box store
<holstein> BUT maybe you can take a laptop in and just make sure what your looking at works
<holstein> OR make sure you can return it
<holstein> just in case
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Using ubuntu 10.10 I followed the instructions found at (http://tinyurl.com/3a3r2vl), I added the last four lines to my 'default.pa' (http://pastebin.com/4k5aFrnd) in order to permanently merge a sink and a source, but its not working. I got the source and sink names with 'pacmd info' (http://pastebin.com/s8EdwEsr) I beg your help to figure this out, TIA!
<Semitones> holstein, thanks, the stores where I live are very limited when it comes to midi stuff, but that's great to hear that yours was supported out of the box
<holstein> hey nimbiotics
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<nimbiotics> all i want to do is be able to record certain phone calls i make thru google voice. the instructions worked fine, excepti I cant make the changes persistent
<nimbiotics> holstein: all i want to do is be able to record certain phone calls i make thru google voice. the instructions worked fine, excepti I cant make the changes persistent
<holstein> i know [lsd] over in #opensourcemusicians used skype with his podcast
<holstein> that would have been with JACK
<holstein> maybe you just need to script something
<holstein> and have it run at startup
<holstein> nimbiotics: is this for podcasting purposes?
<nimbiotics> yes, i run a radio show. at home or office we've no problem but when im on the road i use google voice a lot and I need to record (and many times transcript) lots of interviews
<holstein> we've been using mumble
<holstein> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> nice cross platform, low-latency kind of thing
<nimbiotics> i figured that much, i use it at home to play over the lan
<holstein> with JACK support on the way
<holstein> and an android client in beta :)
<nimbiotics> cool
<holstein> nimbiotics: SO, you have to be streaming?
<holstein> while in google talk?
<holstein> can you just be in Gtalk
<nimbiotics> recording
<holstein> and run a recorder beside it
<nimbiotics> what is Gtalk?
<holstein> google voice or whatever
<holstein> you got google voice running alreayd
<holstein> already*
<holstein> can you just fire up audacity?
<holstein> and record?
<nimbiotics> yes but i can only get ONE side of the conversation so I've searched and searched and finaly hit something that works (http://tinyurl.com/3a3r2vl); I just cannot make the changes permanent even though it is explained in the tutorial
<holstein> nimbiotics: which side?
<holstein> your side?
<nimbiotics> holstein: i can get either
<holstein> ask around over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i know they do it
<holstein> and ive never needed to make it work
<holstein> more than what we do with mumble
<nimbiotics> ok, thanks a lot, at least you gave me a hint, im geting scolded by ohsix at #pulseaudio
<holstein> ;)
<nimbiotics> mumble is a GREAT product, I've been using it for over a year just to play over the lan at home with my son and neighbors. I love the fact that the server is light as feather
<holstein> and easy to get going
<nimbiotics> yes it is
<holstein> cross platform clients :)
<nimbiotics> agaian, THANKS A BUNCH & ttyl!
<holstein> nimbiotics: laterx
<der_On> hello there
<der_On> I'm having problems getting midi to work with my ubuntu studio
<der_On> Using MuseScore Midi seems to work, but using rosegarden no midi track can be heared. I tried using timidity's interface to load and play back a midi file but nothing either
<der_On> I have the soundfonts installed and tried using rosegarden and timidity with and without jack
<der_On> well I got it working using qsynth now.
<holstein> hey der_On
<holstein> thats what im familiar with
<holstein> loading soundfonts in qsynth
<holstein> check out http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<der_On> holstein: do you know rosegarden well?
<der_On> Ive just have another problem. I have a metronom running using qsynth now and trying to record multiple audio tracks, but somehow things get out of sync
<holstein> der_On: i have minimal experience in rosegarden
<holstein> BUT check out #opensourcemusicians
<der_On> holstein: thx
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-07
<nimbiotics> ive got ubuntu 10.10 installed. can i install ubuntu studio on top of it w/o losing anything? TIA!
<holstein> hey nimbiotics
<holstein> you can just install what you want
<holstein> from the repos
<holstein> IF you want to install one of the meta-packages
<holstein> you can do that
<holstein> you can search in synaptic for ubuntustudio
<holstein> and READ about them
<nimbiotics> i dnt know much about this, but i think ive got to replace pulseaudio. how do i do that?
<holstein> nimbiotics: nah
<holstein> you dont
<holstein> for example
<nimbiotics> its all messed up
<holstein> there is a metapackage
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> you install that
<holstein> and you get JACK and ardour
<holstein> and other goodies
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> those are the audio plugins
<nimbiotics> will it replace pulseaudio?
<holstein> no
<nimbiotics> how can i replace pulseaudio?
<holstein> you will have to trouble shoot that separately
<holstein> what is the issue?
<nimbiotics> long story ...
<nimbiotics> have been trying to merge a sink and a source and after all the testing ive done, all ive got is messdup stuff
<holstein> well, i would probably google 'ubuntu maverick 10.10 remove pulse audio'
<holstein> you dont really replace it
<holstein> JACK will run usually regardless
<holstein> but, thats not really the purpose of JACK
<nimbiotics> i dnt want to make my life more complicated, all i need to do is be able to record phone calls i make thru google voice
<holstein> nimbiotics: OH
<holstein> i remember you ;)
<holstein> you didnt just script that?
<nimbiotics> yes, we were talking last nite
<holstein> just script it, and put a shortcut on the desktop
<nimbiotics> now i cant even create the loopbacks i need cause i get an error (Connection failure: Connection terminated)
<nimbiotics> so not even the scripts will do
<holstein> i suppose you could try reinstalling pulse
<holstein> no reason why you need to replace pulse
<holstein> BUT you can get rid of it
<nimbiotics> i woudl like to completley remove it and reinstall, how can i do that?
<holstein> removing pulse is tricky
<holstein> i would try selecting it in synaptic
<holstein> and select 'reinstall'
<holstein> and see how that goes
<nimbiotics> ok, hope that works, ty
<holstein> i would read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<holstein> ACTUALLY, if it were me, i would just reinstall ;)
<holstein> BUT, if i wanted to try and repair, i would read that ^^
<holstein> prolly take me about 15 minutes to reinstall ubuntu
<nimbiotics> i uninstalled pulseaudio, deleted default.pa and am installing again ... will let you know
<nimbiotics> well, lloks like it worked
<holstein> sweet :)
<nimbiotics> will take me a while to test further
<nimbiotics> thanks again ... i will most surely bother you again in a while
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> nimbiotics: i'll probably be here :)
<nimbiotics> hope so. so far you've been my only angel
<holstein> lol
<memothejanitor> hi is there an app on ubuntu studio like the software manager on reg ubuntu?
<memothejanitor> so i can install custom packages
<WACOMalt> Heyo folks. I am having an issue with my recent Ubuntu Studio 10.10 install. The install went fine, but on boot I first get an error about missing dependencies.dep, but that seems to not cause anything. After that I get the loading screen with some graphical glitches on the right hand side. After that (only one letter in) the full screen turns to graphical glitches
<WACOMalt> I'm assuming graphics issues. I'm on a Nvidia 250 GT
<WACOMalt> is anyone actually active in here?  I hate lurkers...
<WACOMalt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_2KCPeH1nc
<WACOMalt> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP WITH THIS
<WACOMalt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_2KCPeH1nc
<WACOMalt> help please
<WACOMalt> Is there anybody out there?
<WACOMalt> Just nod if you can hear me
<WACOMalt> Is there anyone at home?
<WACOMalt> Why are these 23 people in the chatroom? Sign out when you arent talking... jesus
<WACOMalt> Come on, now
<WACOMalt> I here you're feeling down
<WACOMalt> Well I can ease your pain, get you on your feet again.
<WACOMalt> There is no pain you are recieving
<WACOMalt> and screw it.. later folks. Sorry for the spam, but testing for any live ones in here.
<WACOMalt> laters.
<WACOMalt> Hi folks :p I'm back!
<WACOMalt> and looks like some of you may be too now!
<holstein> WACOMalt: i had that error once
<holstein> luckily i had an older kernel around
<WACOMalt> really?
<WACOMalt> oh god that sounds complicated to fix...
<holstein> i booted in with an older kernel
<holstein> and reinstalled the problematice kernel
<holstein> and all was good
<holstein> good news is
<holstein> this is not ubuntustudio specific
<holstein> SO you can find help anywhere
<holstein> but, that worked for me
<WACOMalt> ok awesome.  Now... I dont have an older kernel...
<WACOMalt> so how can I go about this?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592062
<WACOMalt> problem is...
<holstein> im not sure
<WACOMalt> My system doesnt boot
<holstein> i never have only one kernel around for long
<holstein> its a good idea to have a couple
<holstein> IF you get an update to the new one
<holstein> which is what happened to me
<holstein> i got an update to a recent generic kernel
<holstein> i think i booted into a realtime kernel i had as well
<holstein> to fix it
<holstein> WACOMalt: thats a good question though
<holstein> i think you can boot into that recorvery mode
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250
<holstein> anyhow, in this channel
<holstein> you need to allow a couple hours or a day for a response
<holstein> BUT, that error is general
<holstein> and related to the generic kernel
<WACOMalt> gotcha. So forums are better probably
<holstein> SO you should be able to get that sorted out in another more active channel
<holstein> IF the above info doesnt do it for you :)
<holstein> the email list is quite active as well
<WACOMalt> ok, awesome
<WACOMalt> thanks so much!
<holstein> good luck :)
<WACOMalt> I was able to boot into recovery!
<WACOMalt1> meaning kernel is fine? just a graphics driver issue maybe?
<WACOMalt1> booted with failsafe graphics just fine
<holstein> WACOMalt: hey
<holstein> progress :)
<WACOMalt1> yus!
<WACOMalt1> installing graphics drivers
<holstein> WACOMalt: did you make a custom xorg.cof?
<holstein> conf*
<holstein> WACOMalt: OH
<WACOMalt1> not yet
<holstein> yeah, thats a good start
<holstein> nvidia can be a pain
<holstein> i just use the open one
<holstein> i used a knoppix live CD
<WACOMalt1> I mean failsafe is the full kernel and everything right?  So these drivers are likely the issue if I'm booting fine in failsafe graphics?
<WACOMalt1> I like nvidias graphics. never had an issue
<holstein> to generate me an xorg.conf
<holstein> and i force the open nvidia drive
<holstein> maybe nvu?
<holstein> i forget
<holstein> its been a while :)
<WACOMalt1> lol
<WACOMalt1> well Ima try this first
<holstein> WACOMalt1: i think thats a safe assumption
<holstein> and, you should be able to use the nvidia drivers with the generic kernel
<holstein> without issue
<holstein> i did some tests, and got the nvidia drivers installed on my hardware
<holstein> i had some issues with the realtime kernel then
<holstein> so i went back to the other one
<holstein> theres a patch now though
<WACOMalt> what is the realtime kernel?
<holstein> my audio rig is on lucid
<WACOMalt> that is a new one to me
<holstein> WACOMalt: theres not a realtime kernel for maverick right now
<WACOMalt> maverick?
<WACOMalt> oh dur
<holstein> WACOMalt: thats what your running right?
<holstein> maverick?
<holstein> 10.10?
<WACOMalt> yah
<WACOMalt> what is the realtime kernel?
<holstein> bacically allows lower latency
<holstein> for audio recording
<holstein> becoming unecessary though
<WACOMalt> I need that. Older PC here
<holstein> with the progress of the generic kernel
<WACOMalt> I use ASIO 4all on my windows side
<holstein> and the -lowlatency one
<WACOMalt> and of course coreaudio on my OSX side
<holstein> WACOMalt: you probably dont *need* it
<holstein> if you want to plug a guitar in
<WACOMalt> I am planning to do Midi control boards
<WACOMalt> those like to haeva  lot of lag
<holstein> and use ubuntu as a realtime effect processor
<holstein> yeah, or that
<holstein> WACOMalt: midi triggering
<holstein> well, you can come back to lucid if you need it :)
<WACOMalt> All I know is on windows It had lag without ASIO and on OSX it had lag without coreaudio
<WACOMalt> lol
<holstein> probably wont though
<WACOMalt> why isnt the realtime kernel on maverick yet?
<holstein> pretty sure the -lowlatency one is in the repos
<holstein> WACOMalt: theres not a yet
<holstein> it wont be there
<holstein> ever
<WACOMalt> thought that was a big part of studio?
<holstein> unless there is a PPA
<holstein> and there is one
<WACOMalt> ?
<holstein> but its not ready yet
<holstein> and its challenging work maintaining it
<WACOMalt> gotcha
<holstein> and like i said, the need for it is becoming less all the time
<WACOMalt> well I'll see how this goers
<WACOMalt> hope I can find drivers for the USB midi on my yamaha keyboard
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians if you get a chance :)
<holstein> WACOMalt: in the future
<holstein> you can use a live CD
<holstein> and run lspci
<holstein> and lsusb
<holstein> and test all te hardware
<holstein> the*
<holstein> you wont be able to install all the ubuntustudio metapackges in ram ;)
<holstein> but you can get an idea of hardware support
<WACOMalt> okeedoke
<WACOMalt> thanks man
<holstein> WACOMalt: anytime
 * holstein gotta run... BBL
<WACOMalt> Ok, I'm off to install all my provideo apps :P
<WACOMalt> cya
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-31
<npc1> hey is there a release date for US 11.10?
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org  | Please be  patient, not everyone is watchin'. |
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org  | Please be patient, not everyone is watchin'. | Ubuntu Studio 11.10 Now released | This Channel is logged! | Support forum is provided by http://ubuntuforums.org | For general ubuntu help, try #ubuntu | Ubuntu Studio does not have a live cd. | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-01
<benlebovitz> Hi, i was wondering if anyone could suggest a laptop to run Ubuntu Studio on
<benlebovitz> looking for something around $700
<benlebovitz> to do mostly audio production, but some video
<benlebovitz> audio productoin = midi, and usb to audio
<stochastic> benlebovitz, pretty much any laptop for $700 would be great to run Ubuntu Studio on
<stochastic> was there any particular concerns you had about them?
<stochastic> in theory it'd be useful if you had a 10,000 rpm harddrive as the access time to load in large hunks of data would be decreased but it's hard to find a laptop with a drive like that
<benlebovitz> well... i have an asus now
<benlebovitz> i'm having problems getting it working
<benlebovitz> many things crashing
<stochastic> hmm, which release are you using?
<benlebovitz> i was trying to use 11.10
<benlebovitz> was having not much luck wiht it, using 10.04 now
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-02
<phat4life> does ubuntustudio have unity like 11.10
<holstein> phat4life: ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<phat4life> crap
<holstein> so, it has access to the same packages
<holstein> you can have unity if you want
<phat4life> i hate unity
<phat4life> i want to get rid of it lol
<holstein> we have XFCE by default
<holstein> you can install XFCE or LXDE
<holstein> or gnome
<holstein> or KDE
<holstein> or whatever...
<phat4life> i am going to install gnone
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<phat4life> ever since 11.04 i haven't been able to dual screen either
<holstein> could be driver related
<phat4life> holstein: alright ill try that
<phat4life> yeah nvidia
<phat4life> it worked in older versions fine
<holstein> im running 10.04 on my dual monitor production machine
<holstein> 10.04 = LTS
<holstein> i consider the others to be 'testing' really
<phat4life> does ubuntu studio use a different kernal than 11.10
<holstein> nah, we dont really *need* that so much anymore
<holstein> we hope to have a -lowlatency option
<holstein> but, its not really necessary these days
<phat4life> i really need to be able to use a external monitor.  ugh
<holstein> sure
<holstein> install 10.04
<holstein> gnome2 is there
<holstein> no unity
<phat4life> yeah that is what i am thinking of doing
<phat4life> honestly does anyone really like unity?
<phat4life> its so hard to use
<holstein> phat4life: i think so
<holstein> i dont use it, and its not for me
<holstein> but ive heard folks like it
<phat4life> reallt? it feels so backwards
<holstein> yeah, its not for me
<phat4life> well really what i am trying to do is start reverse engineering some of the audio software in ubuntu studio
<holstein> why?
<holstein> its all opensource
<phat4life> i mean not reverse engineer, but contribute
<holstein> i mean, have fun with it, but theres no need to reverse engineer
<holstein> the source is all there
<phat4life> figure out how i works is what i mean by reverse engineer
<holstein> we cant include things by default that are not open
<holstein> phat4life: O I C
<holstein> phat4life: welcome
<holstein> let me link you some channels then
<phat4life> cool
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians is a nice community
<holstein> not only buntu obviously
<holstein> you can join #ubuntustudio-devel
<phat4life> i am mostly going to work on the DAW
<holstein> ardour
<phat4life> i they have an irc.
<holstein> #ardour is a great channel
<phat4life> *i think
<holstein> las is the main guy
<holstein> ardour is his basically
<phat4life> yeah i really want to dive right into that code
<holstein> with lots of contributors
<holstein> phat4life: we can use some coding contributors
<holstein> we = ubuntustudio
<phat4life> that is cool. i may have to look into that actually
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Main_Page is a great project
<holstein> falktx is the dev there
<holstein> he's in #kxstudio and #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> quite a helpful and busy guy in the community
<phat4life> sweet thx for the links
<holstein> sure
<holstein> lots of those guys hang out there
<holstein> the rakarrack folks
<holstein> dream studio or whatever its called
<phat4life> holstein: do you produce?
<tlm> E: postfix: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75
<tlm> E: bsd-mailx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tlm> E: cardstories: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<holstein> tlm: did you turn it off during an upgrade?
<holstein> in synaptic, there a 'fix' option
<holstein> i would try that first
<holstein> then, start with an apt tool
<tlm> holstein during an upgrade? no
<holstein> tlm: doesnt matter
<holstein> try 'fix packages' in synaptic
<holstein> fix broken packages
<holstein> tlm: you cant have multiple package managers open either
<tlm> holstein I don
<tlm> 't
<holstein> tlm: you dont what?
<holstein> see 'fix broken packages' ?
<tlm> holstein have any other package managers open, nothing in the term or anything
<holstein> tlm: OK
<tlm> holstein hitting fix broken packages does nothing so far as I can see, I haven't screwed around with Bleachbit or anything
<holstein> tlm: well, something bad has happened
<holstein> and i didnt do it ;)
<tlm> I blame XFCE, friggin rodents...
<holstein> hehe
<tlm> installing the Mate PPA, will see if the error pops again
<holstein> tlm: its bsd-mailx it seems
<holstein> anyways, you could try removing bsd-mailx and whatever cardstories is
<holstein> if you've added a lot of PPA's, who konws
<holstein> you can also ask in #ubuntu-beginners and/or #ubuntu
<holstein> this is not studio specific
<holstein> and im about to head out for the evening
<tlm> nah, this is the first, since I've hated every other desktop other then Gnome2, waited for the PPA instead of building it
<tlm> holstein Didn't know theres a beginners room? I only know enough to do something stupid then accidentally fix it... Yeah I know, but I've got the worst luck on #ubuntu for getting any reply
<tlm> even a fsck of
<holstein> tlm: right, but im leaving
<holstein> no one else is here
<tlm> K
<holstein> so, try the beginners room
<holstein> #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> thats where they'll help
<holstein> hopefully
<holstein> i would purge the PPA's
<holstein> try and get a clean batch op package
<holstein> s
<holstein> i would get rid of those 2 there in that error message you linked
<holstein> that might be enough
<holstein> anyways... GN :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-03
<tjingboem> does ubuntustudio come with a low latency kernel that supports the nvidia drivers?
<ailo> tjingboem, At this time ubuntustudio / ubuntu doesn't include a low latency kernel in the repo, but you can add a ppa to install it
<ailo> The -lowlatency kernel is more or less exactly the same as -generic, only it has been configured slightly differently when compiled, so anything that works with the standard -generic should also work with -lowlatency
<ailo> Here's a launchpad page for it https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<ailo> To install the kernel, just do..
<ailo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:abogani/ppa
<ailo> sudo apt-get update
<ailo> sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<ailo> At times, the kernel will not work with nvidia drivers due to missing headers or something like that
<tjingboem> ailo, thanks
<ailo> At this time, I believe -lowlatency will not work with nvidia drivers, since it's ahead of -generic. I would need to test to be sure
<tjingboem> but i tried to install that kernel inXubuntu11.10
<ailo> What kernel?
<tjingboem> and nvidia drivers don work
<tjingboem> one moment
<tjingboem> 3.0.0.13.15
<ailo> Yeah, it's ahead of -generic
<tjingboem> Xubuntu refuses to start
<tjingboem> can i install an older low latency kernel in 11.10?
<ailo> You mean, you end up with a bash shell login, instead of a graphical one?
<tjingboem> with proven nvidia drivers?
<tjingboem> even before that
<tjingboem> it stops nearly right away
<tjingboem> just when the splash screen of Xubuntu comes up
<tjingboem> i get some xruns with generic kernel
<tjingboem> using twinview with nvidia
<tjingboem> latency of 1.3 ms
<ailo> As soon as -generic is updated, it should work
<tjingboem> but sometimes xruns
<tjingboem> you mean with the generic kernel?
<ailo> No, the -lowlatency
<ailo> I'm not totally sure here, mind you, but I believe the headers for -generic need to be installed
<tjingboem> i do not understand: shouldn t i install the nvidia drivers once i am in the running low latency kernel?
<ailo> It's actually the headers for -lowlatency you need, but this is the problem I get when trying to install them "linux-headers-3.0.0-13-lowlatency : Depends: linux-headers-3.0.0-13 but it is not installable"
<tjingboem> so it builds in that kernel?
<tjingboem> right
<tjingboem> i get that too
<ailo> Yea, in orders for the drivers to work with the kernel, something needs to be built, and the headers are used for that.
<ailo> That happens automatically when updating the kernel each time, given the headers are exisiting
<tjingboem> i see i have linux-headers-generic installed
<ailo> Yea, but not the right version
<ailo> You need 3.0.0-13
<tjingboem> true :(
<ailo> Hopefully the -lowlatency will be included in the main repo for the next release. Until then we rely on Alessio Bogani to build and maintain the -lowlatency at that ppa
<ailo> tjingboem, drop by #opensourcemusicians if you want to talk generally about linux audio
<tjingboem> will do ailo, thanks for your attention!
<ailo> tjingboem, No problem.
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-04
<mazda01> howdy
<stochastic> hey
<mazda01> trying to get 11.04 freshly installed and booted and i can't seem to get to a GUI.
<mazda01> i've attempted to use the nomodeset boot option still to no avail.
<stochastic> mazda01 you can always install regular ubuntu and then install all the ubuntu-studio packages
<mazda01> i have an old nvidia geforce4 MX 420 which requires the 96* version to have accelerated graphics BUT I don't really need it as my sole purpose is to use LMMS with a low latency kernel
<stochastic> it gives you the same thing
<mazda01> do i just set the driver to nv or vesa in my xorg.conf file using tty1 and nano to change the file?
<stochastic> does this bug occur when you install from regular ubuntu?
<mazda01> i tried the ubuntu-studio upgrade in my lucid lynx install and I was getting a ton of xruns.
<stochastic> that still doesn't pertain to this bug though
<mazda01> not sure, i haven't done an Ubuntu install for a long time. I am still using Lucid Lynx, it suits my needs.
<stochastic> well for this fresh install bug, you need to try a few other options
<stochastic> to help me narrow it down
<mazda01> ok
<stochastic> thanks
<mazda01> to be honest I am not really interested in fixing this bug BUT just getting to a graphical user interface to I can start making music. LOL
<mazda01> BUT, I can help with whatever you need.
<mazda01> unfortunately it's the same machine I am on now, dual booting, so not sure how much info I can provide
<stochastic> I'm not too interested in fixing this bug either
<stochastic> to be honest
<stochastic> mazda01, if you want a GUI one of the best places to troubleshoot is through the regular ubuntu help arenas
<mazda01> then, lets not. LOL
<stochastic> in general there is very little delta between US and U in the gui
<mazda01> ok, yeah, I believe its just a graphics driver issue is all. On a side note what kernel do you suggest for low to no xruns?
<stochastic> got no recommendations to make right now
<mazda01> huh, ok. well, thanks for your time thus far.
<ScottL> mazda01, what is your audio interface?
<mazda01> most likely JACK. not sure what Ubuntu Studio uses as default
<ScottL> oi, i meant what hardware
<ScottL> but i should ask first, are you playing instruments or recording vocals?
<ScottL> i see now you mention LMMS, so i'm guessing you are sticking with synths and sequencers then
<ScottL> and i'm guessing you will be using the onboard sound instead of a separate audio card or audio interface?
<ScottL> mazda01, ^^^
<mazda01> VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<stochastic> ahh a via chipset
<mazda01> ScottL, yes, for now onboard audio
<ScottL> mazda01, have you ever used a PPA before?
<mazda01> ScottL, i really just want to create drum beats and pretty simple stuff to have as background audio for my youtube video of COD gameplay.
<mazda01> ScottL, yes
<ScottL> ah, good...i'm not familiar with the performance of that chipset with the -generic kernel, but you might find alessio igor bogani's -lowlatency kernel very helpful
<ScottL> you can google alessio's name and launchpad and find it
<mazda01> ok, will look into it.
<mazda01> i just read on other posts that the 11.04 installer in it's alpha stages wasn't installing ubuntustudio-desktop. I will install that from tty1. SO I am going now.. thanks for your help.
<ScottL> mazda01, this intimates that you have an 11.04 disc from the alpha release, this is unwise
<mazda01> ScottL, not true, i download the iso from this page: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/11.04/release/
<mazda01> ScottL, i wasn't saying that was for sure the issue, i don't know yet. i have to reboot into that install
<ScottL> ah, i understand now
<mazda01> ScottL, i mounted the partition, what could I look for where to see if it's installed?
<ScottL> mazda01, of that i am unsure from just mounting the drive
<mazda01> ScottL, maybe if i searched /var/cache/apt/?
<ScottL> mazda01, yes, that sounds reasonable
<mazda01> huh, nothing there. i did open history.log found within /var/log/apt/ and I don't see anything using *dekstop* as a search item
<mazda01> ScottL, thanks, i'll head over to ubuntu channel to see if they can help with this xorg GUI issue.
<ScottL> i'm sorry i couldn't help you further
<mazda01> would you happen to know how to update a sources.list with that PPA as well as install the signing key?
<mazda01> i know it's a stretch but I thought id ask.
<mazda01> oh, i mean to do it from a total seperate ubuntu version
<ailo> mazda01, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:abogani/ppa, for natty or oneiric
<mazda01> i can obviously access the sources.list BUT not sure about getting key installed while i am in lucid lynx
<mazda01> ailo, i am not in that install currently, i only have it mounted
<ailo> add these:
<ailo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/abogani/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<ailo> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/abogani/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<ailo> Don't know about the key, but why not wait until you boot to natty, and do the add-apt instead+
<mazda01> oh, i only need to run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:abogani/ppa and it will work? no key install thru terminal?
<ailo> Right
<mazda01> oh, ok then. cool. thanks
<ailo> mazda01, I'm pretty sure you won't get any drivers to work with that kernel
<mazda01> drivers?
<ailo> graphic drivers
<mazda01> oh yeah, i know
<mazda01> audio modules should load though right?
<mazda01> snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<ailo> Everything should work except proprietary graphic drivers. Graphic drivers might work, but I wouldn't bet on it
<mazda01> graphics driver "vesa" should work with it right?
<ailo> mazda01, Just don't install any graphic drivers, and you'll be fine
<ailo> Don't make any changes to xorg.conf. It's automatic
<ailo> If you have a xorg.conf, rename it to something else
<mazda01> ok, thanks. later guys. thanks for your help!
<mazda01> ailo, well, that's the issue. I can't seem to get to a x server desktop
<ailo> mazda01, Not even from a fresh install?
<mazda01> nope
<mazda01> ailo,  it just sits there at a blank black screen
<ailo> mazda01, are you sure ubuntustudio-desktop is installed?
<mazda01> ailo, i can go to tty1 and login though. what command would I issue to startx?
<mazda01> ailo, that's the thing, i am not sure.
<ailo> mazda01, Just to make sure, is it a Ubuntustudio install, or a regular Ubuntu?
<mazda01> ailo, when i tried to first use nvidia-current package, it said it was to new for my old MX 420 card. so then I purged that and tried the nvidia-96 and it depends on xorg-video-abi-8.0 BUT is not installable
<ailo> The drivers won't fix it
<mazda01> ailo, its an install using this iso ubuntustudio-11.04-alternate-amd64
<ailo> ok
<ailo> Well, try: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<ailo> And if it starts to install it, then that was the problem all along
<mazda01> i will mention though, it was an install using the iso NOT a cd or usb stick. shouldn't matter though
<ailo> Yea, I don't think it should matter
<ailo> In either case, you should get x working without doing anything except just installing the base system
<ailo> I mean, the full OS install, as it is on the iso
<mazda01> ailo, ok, will give it a try.
<mazda01> ailo, thanks
<mazda01> see ya guys.
<mazda01> will report back IF i get in tonight
<windcaller> Loving 11.10 but have a question.  What program do you use for packages you get over the web to install a .deb file?  The old ubuntustudio had program that just install .deb programs.  I will miss the nautilus dropbox intergration
<ScottL> windcaller, you should be able to double click the .deb file and the "fileroller" package will open and install it for you i believe
<windcaller> ScottL, yes it does that but it does not install it it just extracts the files from the archive and does not really install it and give me a start program icon.
<ScottL> can you please right click the .deb file and see what options are under 'open with...'
<windcaller> ScottL: "Recommended Applications" Archive Manager and I have a whole slough of "Other Applications"
<ScottL> archive manager shoul do it
<ScottL> should
<windcaller> I have searched to web on how to install a deb. package on xfce and could not find anything.  do have I have to use the terminal?
<ScottL> you can use dpkg -i foo.deb i believe
<ScottL> please replace 'foo' with the appropriate .deb name :)
<windcaller> thank you for the help.
<ScottL> i wish i had been a much more direct help
<windcaller> saw you on Linux Outlaws.  I learned a lot from your interview.
<windcaller> Any Recommendations to replace Dropbox or Ubuntu One that I can access through Thunar?
<windcaller> found Thunar Dropbox plugin
<windcaller> I just figured out that gnome is installed on 10.11 and installing nautilus is simple to install since gnome is already part of UbuntuStudio.
<windcaller> unable to use Ubuntu tweak
<ailo> windcaller, dropbox is available for 11.10
<ailo> windcaller, never mind
<windcaller> I am using a Berringer U-Control and the system is not autoloading it.  How do I autoload?
<windcaller> the US11.10 does recognize my internal sound card
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-05
<holstein> i say for JACK... 512 frames/period, sample rate 44,100, and periods/buffer 3
<holstein> oops...
<swamptin> Hi all
<holstein> o/
<swamptin> How goes?
<holstein> not bad, and you?
<swamptin> Sitting in work dossing
<swamptin> trying to work out if a machine spec is compatable with UbuntuStudio before I buy it
<holstein> the machine?
<holstein> maybe take a live CD to it if you can
<holstein> but, its really hard to say
<swamptin> can't unfortunately. I'll be buying it online.
<holstein> well, the machine doesnt matter so much
<holstein> the interface does
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<swamptin> There's been reports of Ubuntu being fine with it, and it seems to support the chipset
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> so it should be fine
<swamptin> Yeah, but the real question I want answered is audio support, cause otherwise it's not really gonna work for me. So research research research
<holstein> well, the internal sound card doesnt matter anyways
<holstein> what interface do you have?
<holstein> you shoul djust take that with you to the new machine
<swamptin> Well, I have an MAudio U-Control, that used to work fine iirc
<holstein> i like to either have a texas instruments firewire chipset onboard for my presonus firepod, or whatever firewire device i switch to in the future, or i like to be able to disable the onboard firewire and use a texas instuments PCI card
<holstein> swamptin: USB is USB
<holstein> so, that'll work just like it did
<swamptin> well, that means that I have a solution to the problem if the on board sound isn't ideal :)
<holstein> well, what im getting at is
<holstein> onboard sound is *not* ideal
<holstein> *all* of them
<holstein> any of them
<holstein> so, you dont want to try doing any pro audio with onboard sound
<holstein> but, anything alsa uses, JACK should use
<swamptin> Yeah, I know I want to avoid on board stuff. Just got a new desk the other week, but it ain't usb, which sucks. Works mind, works fine and dandy
<swamptin> I'll just need to upgrade it eventually.
<holstein> no onboard USB?
<holstein> get a USB pci card
<holstein> i got one for $5 US at the charity shop
<swamptin> The audio mixing desk, sorry
<swamptin> not desktop
<holstein> its got some way to export i assume
<holstein> burn CD's or something
<holstein> import into ardour
<swamptin> Just a phono out
<swamptin> but that's all you need. My usb soundcard has phono in, I'm happy :)
<holstein> i suppose
<holstein> i wouldnt want to go analog to digital to analog to digital again
<holstein> then to analog to hear it finally ;)
<swamptin> hah
<holstein> i had one with a lightpipe out
<holstein> some kind of roland vs880 or something
<holstein> that worked OK
<swamptin> Well, I'm not planning on putting the BBC production standards to shame anytime soon
<holstein> yeah, but all you need is a way to get digital into the computer, and you're not juggling clocks
<holstein> i mean, 99% of whats wrong im project studios is just signal path
 * holstein totally speculates
<swamptin> true. It'll be my next upgrade plan. But I just wanted to be able to get back recording immediately
<swamptin> You'd be right, assuming the cable lengths aren't being kept to a minimum
<swamptin> And of course, there is a loss in quality each time you move from one format to another.
<holstein> depends
<holstein> but, you dont want to leave digital unless you have a good reason
<swamptin> certainly not.
<jasonmchristos> How do I get the lowlatency kernel installed if my boot part is (ro) ?
<holstein> ro?
<jasonmchristos> read only
<jasonmchristos> at mount
<holstein> jasonmchristos: we dont have a lowlatency kernel, so you add a ppa
<holstein> i wouldnt worry about it though
<holstein> you probably dont need it
<holstein> but, you'll need to write to install a kernel
<jasonmchristos> Well the recording has a lot of noise.
<holstein> jasonmchristos: that wont help
<holstein> this would get you lower latency
<holstein> when using JACK
<holstein> noise is introduced from your sound card likely
<holstein> proably an internal card
<holstein> you might here the computer in the line in or the mic
<holstein> but, the kernel wont help with that
<holstein> maybe some cheaper USB interface would help
<holstein> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx for example
<jasonmchristos> Well when rcording without jack its a high pitched whine, when starting jack it becomes crackle.
<jasonmchristos> Run through with me for learning purpose if you will.
<jasonmchristos> Why the difference in noise with/without jack?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> driver?
<holstein> maybe just trying to claim access to the hardware
<holstein> the crackle could be that you are trying to push JACK too hard
<jasonmchristos> ALSA is selected in jack and you know that the default desktop uses pulse which is alsa based.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> thats plausible
<holstein> http://gnuguitarinux.sourceforge.net/ has an RT kernel AFAIK
<holstein> and http://www.bandshed.net/AVLinux.html too
<holstein> they are LIVE ^^
<holstein> we will be switching to a live installer soon as well :)
<holstein> but, til then, you can try one of those for an ubuntu-like comparison of your hardware with a lowlatency kernel
<holstein> but, thats not the issue
<jasonmchristos> I found someone elses settings and changed jack frames/period to 256 from the default settings this was the only difference.
<holstein> right
<holstein> i would try 1024
<jasonmchristos> Whats the signifigaec of frames/period ?
<holstein> latency
<jasonmchristos> Let me try and see what happens.
<jasonmchristos> BTW, live installer = bad idea
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> i think its a great way to see how the hardware works with JACK and the other software
<holstein> i would have never made it to linux audio without the 64studio live CD
<holstein> but, thats just my opinion
<jasonmchristos> you arent accomplishing much
<holstein> jasonmchristos: its this cycle we are talking about it
<holstein> so join #ubuntustudio-devel and the mailing lists and share your opinion
<holstein> i personally think we are accomplishing a lot
<holstein> an avenue for folks to test hardware
<holstein> an arguably more modern and fresher looking install experience
<holstein> more congruence with the main ubuntu experience
<jasonmchristos> no its counterproductive
<jasonmchristos> its not a valid test of performance at all
<jasonmchristos> will give the wrong impression
<holstein> i disagree
<holstein> what audio distros have you tried live?
<jasonmchristos> mainly just this one tried dynebolic long ago holstein wouldnt boot
<jasonmchristos> holstein, yeah it seems that 256 is crackle and 1024 is whin
<jasonmchristos> whine
<jasonmchristos> why is thia
<jasonmchristos> must be the soundcard
<jasonmchristos> What is latency the time it takes the DSP to output from input ?
<holstein> bascially
<holstein> thats not your issue though
<jasonmchristos> Iwell the Period/Frames is listed as latency in ardour
<jasonmchristos> and thats what changes the noise pattern
<holstein> yup
<holstein> but, its just an internal card right?
<holstein> you dont want that
<jasonmchristos> So why do you say that isnt the isue?
<holstein> that card i linked is $30
<holstein> US
<holstein> get you one of thoes
<holstein> those*
<jasonmchristos> I have a little dragon andrea naturally speaking USB mic box.
<holstein> it'll improve your studio *way* more than 30 bucks worth
<holstein> yeah, not a USB mic either
<holstein> not something you would use to conference call
<holstein> something resembling something from a studio
<jasonmchristos> Why would adjusting the latency cause noise pattern changes , because its internal.
<jasonmchristos> Are you a salesman or a supporter?
<jasonmchristos> Help me figure this out.
<holstein> well, i have it figured out
<holstein> you are using really inappropriate hardware
<holstein> im not trying to sell you something
<holstein> im trying to save you some time/energy
<holstein> you'll never make a dollare out of 15 cents
<holstein> that is literally the cheapest device you can get away with in my opinion
<holstein> its USB, so its not going to pick up the internals of the machine so much
<holstein> the whirz and buzzes
<holstein> its supported well
<jasonmchristos> ok looks useful
<holstein> its got stereo line ins
<jasonmchristos> thanks for the link
<jasonmchristos> but i want to understand why the noise pattern changes
<holstein> i have several internal/onboard sound cards
<holstein> they all do something to that degree
<holstein> lick
<holstein> click*
<holstein> buzz
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> i dont use them for anything missiong critical
<holstein> ever
<holstein> its like asking why your dial-up modem isnt delivering wifi
<jasonmchristos> someone pawned my atr100
<holstein> i mean, it *is* capable of networking
<holstein> but, that doesnt mean you should use it
<jasonmchristos> no im asking a simple question whats the cause of correlation between changing noise pattern and the latency setting on jack
<jasonmchristos> if it was em interference the whine would be present on both settings
<jasonmchristos> the craclking im guessing is because im requesting a latency quicker than the card delivers
<holstein> the JACK driver
<holstein> and how its communicating with the hardware
<holstein> you can catch las over in #ardour
<holstein> he's the main guy that wrote it
<jasonmchristos> ok
<holstein> you can see if he can explain more indepth
<holstein> it never surprises me when i here that
<jasonmchristos> ok thanks for the link to the soundcard
<holstein> hear*
<holstein> and i have noticed that
<holstein> i have never found a way to make it clean enough to use
<holstein> you wont find a JACK setting that will make that card quiet
<holstein> so, i havent bothered to look into why it affects the sound that way
<holstein> but, its grabbing that card
<holstein> JACK
<holstein> and the setttings are telling JACK what to do with it
<holstein> and its not liking it
<holstein> and i attribute that to the fact that it was designed to plug a mic in and do telephony at best
<holstein> not audio recording/production
<jasonmchristos> agreed
<jasonmchristos> but I want to learn anyway
<holstein> you can learn a lot about JACK and the connections from that hardware
<holstein> you can do MIDI too
<holstein> keep it where things are 'rendered' in the box
<holstein> not recorded into it
<holstein> that'll make whatever you create clean
<jasonmchristos> which box
<holstein> the computer
<holstein> your computer
<holstein> that doesnt require a fancy sound card, though it would be nice to hear it somewhat decently
<jasonmchristos> ok this german card looks good
<jasonmchristos> mabe i could build my own
<jasonmchristos> but i guess the germans need some money
<holstein> im sure you could.... the lowlatency kernel can help with xruns
<holstein> which would explain why the crackle goes away
<holstein> at 1024
<jasonmchristos> right so how would i try this since my kernel is on read only
<jasonmchristos> is that igor guy really a dev r is he a decepticon trying to swap out kernals ?
<holstein> change to write
<holstein> try one of the live CD's with a lowlatency kernel
<jasonmchristos> ok fine
<jasonmchristos> link to download the live cd please
<holstein> depends really
<holstein> AVLinux is debian based, but one of the bigger iso's with more features
<holstein> gnuguitarinux is ubuntu based, and failry current
<holstein> http://gnuguitarinux.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnuguitarinux/files/gnuguitarinux-1.1_2.iso/download
<jasonmchristos> well ive got a ppa
<jasonmchristos> is this guy an ubuntu studio dev?
<jasonmchristos> its going to be quicker for me to just install a kernel
<jasonmchristos> rather than an entire live cd
<holstein> what guy?
<holstein> do what you chose
<holstein> either will let you try a lowlatency kernel with your hardware
<holstein> i would just install a kernel from https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> but if you dont want to break your setup, do the live CD
<jasonmchristos> holstein, if i remember correctly if the kernel doesnt work the other kernels remain installed and you can select them from the grub menu
<jasonmchristos> is there any setting in these new distros that delete the old kernel by default ?
<holstein> depends on how you have it setup, but yeah... i have several kernels on most laptops i use
<holstein> jasonmchristos: i dont know what distro you are using, and how you are using it read only
<jasonmchristos> im using 10.11
<holstein> i know that on ubuntu theres nothing that auto cleans kernels
<holstein> 10.10?
<holstein> 10.04?
<holstein> 11.10?
<jasonmchristos> i just during partitioning made a seperate /boot and set it to read only at mount
<jasonmchristos> 11.10
<holstein> then you shoul be fine
<holstein> you can go in now and edit grub2 to show "unhide" the menu
<jasonmchristos> ok so i guess i have to change the mount options to write
<holstein> you can press shift there at boot, and you should see the list
<holstein> i usually reference the grub2 wiki for how to edit that file
<jasonmchristos> how do i download all of the necisarry packages prior to installation ?
<jasonmchristos> i have the ppa installed
<jasonmchristos> but i just want to download with dependancys withou installing
<jasonmchristos> then i will reboot in write mode to install
<holstein> should be all in the PPA
<holstein> just the header right?
<holstein> doesnt need much
<jasonmchristos> needs 2 packages i think
<holstein> right
<holstein> the kernel and the header?
<jasonmchristos> is there a way to tell synaptic to cache them without installing ?
<holstein> im sure there is
<holstein> i tyically use apt or aptitude
<jasonmchristos> k
<jasonmchristos> holstein, sorry to bug with a basic thing but whats the file that specifies th mount options ?
<holstein> jasonmchristos: /etc/fstab ?
<jasonmchristos> ty
<jasonmchristos> later
<jasonmchristos> http://gnuguitarinux.sourceforge.net/
<jasonmchristos> I don't like sourcforge so much
<jasonmchristos> I don't think they are honest with thier donations system.
<jasonmchristos> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<jasonmchristos> Will check this out.
<jasonmchristos> hmm, why arent these showing up in my url grabber
<sekisushai> hello
<sekisushai> I would like to know if it's possible to straight install kde desktop during the installation process
<sekisushai> to have a kind of kubuntu studio..
<astraljava> Not during the installation, but after that, sure.
<sekisushai> so what do you advice, just install the minimum like xfce desktop
<sekisushai> and then kde desktop ?
<astraljava> Yes, that's what I would do.
<sekisushai> and what about installing kubuntu and then install some package to change in ubuntu studio
<sekisushai> at the end it's the same results ?
<sekisushai> i mean, whatever installation cd i get, i then can change my ubuntu version by installing some package ??
<astraljava> That way works too. Just that by default, you'll have the desktop you last installed. You will have to choose which DE you log into at the greeter.
<sekisushai> hum ok
<sekisushai> so fundamentally any ubuntu version can be changed easily in an other one ?
<astraljava> Very much so.
<sekisushai> ok
<sekisushai> thus, i'm gonna use the ubuntustudio installation cd
<sekisushai> thanks ;)
<astraljava> No prob, glad to be of assistance.
<jfb86> hello and cheers everyone!! :)
<jfb86> i tried 11.10, and i returned to 11.04...
<jfb86> is there anyone in that case? thx
<jfb86> i foud differences that don't please to me. excuse my english if i don't use the right words
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-06
<jfb86> hello
<astraljava> o/
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-29
<sam-c> runing studio on nettbook
<sam-c> asus 904HD
<sam-c> reinstalled google chrome
<sam-c> hello
<sam-c> any news we should know??
<smartboyhw> sam-c, what news do you want?
<sam-c> i see 12.10 final release!
<smartboyhw> sam-c, yes:D
<kellerwolf> hi everyone
<rickbol> any one know of a way to process Audible .aa files into mp3?
<rickbol> as a second option, is there any way to hook the audio of a Wine app and expose it in Jack or pipe it to a recording app?
<rickbol> ... a recording app in Linux?
<len-dt> I would look at sox first.
<rickbol> I'm not familiar with sox as it's relatively new, no? Is it standard under 12.04?
<len-dt> Not sure.. I am on 12.10 right now and it shows there... I don't recall it being new though so it should be
<len-dt> It is a command line tool
<rickbol> I see. Audible implements a proprietary DRM encryption. I don't think anyone's has decoded it (yet?).
<len-dt> that could be. Sox doesn't list .aa in the man page
<len-dt> I am not familiar with wine really
<len-dt> I don't have windows partitions on my machines. and so have no need.
<rickbol> Audible doesn't provide a way to play the files natively in linux, but there windows player works under Wine, so I wanted to record the audio out on the same machines.
<len-dt> If the player output will see something compatible with jack it should work.
<len-dt> Not the best week to ask with so many people not at home.... (Ubuntu convention)
<len-dt> I really don't know the routing of audio in wine. If it goes through pulse there should be no problem.
<len-dt> rickbol, Have you run the player in wine yourself?
<rickbol> len-dt: yep. works, mostly. I think it stopped playing before EOF a couple of times.
<len-dt> While it is playing if you open pavucontrol under the playback tab do you see wine?
<rickbol> I don't know pulse. I'm checking...
<len-dt> pavucontrol can be started from the multimedia menu as pulse audio control
<rickbol> oops. I'm booted into AVLinux5.x currently. It doesn't have Pulse. Hmmm.
<len-dt> I'm not so good with raw alsa routing.
<len-dt> The wine page says the jack doesn't work with wine right now. I guess lots of the win 7 drivers are changing a lot right now.
<rickbol> Interestingly, Audible does have an app for android. I wonder one could hook the audio out on a rooted phone? I know nothing about android.
<len-dt> rickbol, even with just alsa it may be possible to run your player and run audacity to record from the sound card input and just connect one to the other with the right cable.
<len-dt> It is possible to configure alsa to show the inputs and outputs as two devices.
<rickbol> a loopback cable would probably do it, but seems it should be able to be hooked before hardware output.
<len-dt> I know how in pulse and jack, but I don't know how with raw alsa. The sound card itself may be able to... the maudio delta series does.
<len-dt> It depends on what monitoring hw it has.
<Mikasi> anyone here in charge of stupid questions?
<len-dt> Ask away... we'll try to answer.
<Mikasi> thanks. I have a 3tb HD with several tiff files on it. How do I find them? Which program do I use? My attempts at File Manager tell me they don't exist
<len-dt> Owe. All one partition?
<Mikasi> Yepper - it is an external HD that I rotate between my studio machine and a Windows machine
<len-dt> So ntfs?
<len-dt> Or vfat?
<Mikasi> Nothing special - just right off the shelf. I didn't do any formating or make any partitians
<len-dt> But you can mount it and see other files on it with linux?
<Mikasi> Yes, I can. I just have several thousand photo files on there and dread doing the sorting by hand.
<Mikasi> and as you can tell by my responses I am not sharp on the subject of computers  -  sorry bout that
<len-dt> No Problem.
<len-dt> The file manager nautilus does have a search function. Set the directory to search to the directory where the device is (or maybe the device name) and look for .tif or .tiff. It seems to me you don't need to do *.tif... in fact it may not work.
<len-dt> On a 3t drive it may take a while.
<Mikasi> let me try
<Mikasi> thanks
<Mikasi> I had the directory set wrong, but it did locate some tiff files.
<Mikasi> for what it's worth, I had luck when searching for tiff bu had no luck searching for either .tiff or *.tiff
<Mikasi> thanks much!
<len-dt> No problem
<Mikasi> Last question - does anyone here shoot video and edit it? Just looking for first hand recommendations on which program to use to edit video that is high enough quality for TV broadcast.
<len-dt> I'm not going to try to answer that one :) I'm an audio guy. I do know that blender has been used to make a high rez movie. But I do know there are others too.
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-30
<len-dt> I can't tell you a workflow though... just what I have heard from others.
<Mikasi> I have been trying Open Studio and Kdenlive. Just wanted to know what others thought.
<Mikasi> I have to take off with the g/f, but thanks for the help and I'll catch ya later - maybe on the FB page!
<UberMusik> Mikasi:  Final Cut, Avid, or Autodesk Smoke (if you have lots of $$$)
<bjrohan> I am having serious issues with video capture and converting, ffmpeg and ubunut people tried but couldn't help and referred me here. Can someone help a noob?
<czjs> Hello everyone
<czjs> Is it okay if I ask some completely stupid n00b questions?
<bjrohan> I asked one and still waiting. Give it a go I will hear it but don't know much
<charleyfoxtrot> is there a performance difference between ubuntu studio and xubuntu
<chorusofweasels> If this is IRC, it's my first time EVER on IRC. Still not sure what it is.
<chorusofweasels> Is it not on the world wide web?
<chorusofweasels> This looks like a chat board, except nobody's saying anything but me.
<chorusofweasels> I see dozens of users listed in a vertical column at the right, but there's no indication they're currently on; it might be a history.
<chorusofweasels> I feel like I'm lost in the wilderness.
<Unit193> Nope, that's users.  Some may be sleeping as this is early morning US time, and UDS as well.
<Unit193> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 29th October - 1st November 2012 in Copenhagen, Denmark - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ -  For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<chorusofweasels> I don't know how to use this.
<chorusofweasels> Anybody wanna try to hip up a newbie with a current state of Duh?
<Unit193> May as well as whatever you need.
<chorusofweasels> Is this IRC?
<Unit193> Yep.
<chorusofweasels> Is it not part of the www?
<Unit193> Different protocol, did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat ?
<chorusofweasels> I don't have time right now to read articles. This window came up as part of an install ation of Ubuntu Studio. The system is waiting for input.
<chorusofweasels> So I'll scoot. But thanks anyway.
<contrapunctus> Unit193?
<contrapunctus> What was that? I don't even?
<Unit193> contrapunctus: Yes?
<contrapunctus> Referring to chorusofweasels, lulz.
<rickbol> can anyone recommend a mini-pci 802.11G/N wifi card that works well with 12.xx ubuntu. Neither bcm4311 nor intel 4965 work in my Dell D630
<holstein> hey rickbol
<holstein> rickbol: why does the intel not work?
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> for my broadcom chips, i plug into internet and use sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<rickbol> holstein: the intel wouldn't get or stay connected. Maybe swcrypto=1 would've helped, but now I've reinstalled the 4311, which pukes under heavy load.
<holstein> rickbol: pukes?
<rickbol> disconnects, and fails reconnect.
<holstein> rickbol: i would check for and apply all upgrades.. see if a kernel upgrade helps
<rickbol> if I flip the hw swithc for the wifi, it reconncs (so far).
<holstein> i would test that the hardware is "good"
<holstein> i would try with some live CD's
<rickbol> work flawlessly on AVLinux5.x
<rickbol> live CDs same prob
<holstein> rickbol: then, make a note of that kernel and the module av is using
<holstein> rickbol: its likely just a little older than the 12.10 one
<holstein> rickbol: i would look for a regression bug in ubuntu
<rickbol> it's old. debian squeeze
<holstein> rickbol: i would go to a more generic support avenue, such as xubuntu or ubuntu...
<rickbol> Oh, I've found bugs a plenty.
<holstein> rickbol: yeah? more hardware support "bugs" ?
<rickbol> just can't isolate whether I'm seeing the EXACT same thing, plus, nobody's doen anything about for years.
<holstein> rickbol: you can always ask intel or broadcom to address those "bugs"
<holstein> rickbol: no one can do anything about it
<holstein> rickbol: what would i do?.. i would make a note of the kernel and module that av linux is using that is working
<holstein> i would look for or file a bug with ubuntu/debian
<holstein> i would maybe try the mainline kernels and try and get the future releases to support that harware if possible
<rickbol> well, it kinda odd that it works perfectly on an older kernel, but not the newer. I haven't verified firmware versions across kernel versions.
<holstein> rickbol: regression bugs are quite common.. especially with hardware that we dont have any way of supporting
<holstein> im not kicking you out of here by any means, but this is not an ubuntustudio specific issue either
<holstein> you would need to go at least upstream to ubuntu.. but you might want to test and report in debian
<rickbol> wheezy will probably have an older kernel than ubuntu's 12.xx?
<holstein> rickbol: i would load them up and see
<holstein> rickbol: i would just make a note of what is working, and use it
<rickbol> I've gor a pretty consistent repro, so that's a good idea (although I need vlc for the repro)
<holstein> rickbol: repro?.. you mean repo? ppa?
<holstein> rickbol: i would try with live CD's.. default install
<holstein> you can add a ppa with firmware that can break functionality
<rickbol> no, I can make the card puke.
<rickbol> consistently
<holstein> you can also try the windows driver with ndisgtk
<rickbol> I don't think I could sleep at night using an ndis wrapper.
<rickbol> ;-)\
<holstein> rickbol: yeah?.. its just as proprietary
<holstein> rickbol: you could test and learn something, from troubleshooting... and undo it afterwards
<holstein> rickbol: you should be open to trying all possiblilities... and nailing down terms like "puke".. so that the volunteers where ever you end up getting help will be able to help you better
<rickbol> holstein: ndiswrapper would be my absolute last resort.
<rickbol> On the bugs, I wanted to add a "me too", but couldn't figure out how.
<holstein> rickbol: it would be something you could try right now, in a few minutes.. and have another test case
<holstein> rickbol: you create an account and click the "add me" or "me too" button
<rickbol> I've got a bcm4322 coming. And it works fine w\12.04 on my netbook. I may try the intel again w\the swcrypto=1, but it doen't work in AVL5.x
<rickbol> I was trying to migrate from AVL to UbuntuStudio
<holstein> rickbol: i dont and havent used wifi in ubuntustudio
<holstein> ubuntustudio is ubuntu though, as far as support
<rickbol> ubuntustudio does use the pae kernal though, and I could understand that changing somethings about wifi from the generic kernel
<holstein> rickbol: shouldnt change hardware support
<holstein> rickbol: you are adding a module anyway
<rickbol> I'm thinking interrupt timing on the bus, etc,... but that probably doesn't have anything to do with these issues.
<holstein> i wouldnt expect it would
<holstein> you can also just go for the vanilla ubuntu install for now.. take the variants out of the equation
<holstein> you can get more help that way too... and support
<holstein> rickbol: the team will never address 3rd party driver support directly
<rickbol> one of the recent ubuntustudio updates put in a generic kernel. that's what I'm running now.
<holstein> the best i can do is point you to the larger community and suggest troubleshooting steps
<holstein> rickbol: shouldnt have done that automatically
<holstein> rickbol: if you added the generic, and upgraded, the upgraded generic could be newer than the lowlatency one
<holstein> i would try the generic anyways.. i would try the mainline ones.. i woud try different modules.. i would try ndis
<rickbol> I was wonderinig if there was a "holy grail" wifi card that had great support and no proprietary goo
<holstein> sure... but both of yours used to work
<holstein> functionality can break anytime
<holstein> but f the harware use to work, it can be made to work again
<rickbol> I would think so
<holstein> its all open... it *can* be made to work if it once did
<holstein> the question is, how challenging is it to add that support? and what else might that break?
<holstein> support is routinely removed from the kernel for older hardware... like that intel card.. that might be the one i would be looking at
<holstein> i would just try live CD's..
<holstein> make a note of the module that is being used in AV, and use that same one
<rickbol> it uses b43, but I don't know which firmware blob.
<holstein> rickbol: i would just fire up that version of av that is working and answer all those questions... which blob.. which driver package.. why, when, how... what kernel... who made the kernel? anyone else using that hardware?
<holstein> i lierally install the broadcom blob and all is well
<holstein> rickbol: i have one that is supported by the new open driver, do you?
<rickbol> new open driver? isn't that b43?
<holstein> rickbol: i had a similar issue where it "pukes"... and i blacklisted the open one, and use the other blob.. all is well
<holstein> rickbol: nope.. that is not b43
<holstein> rickbol: there is an open one, that is just included in the kernels now.. that could be what the newer kernel is loading.. i had to blacklist it on one card
<rickbol> there's bcmwl, which is broadcom's, and that worked gret back in Maverick?
<holstein> rickbol: are you in maverick?
<holstein> rickbol: i would just go with what i constructive and relevant to you
<rickbol> and bcmwl (i.e, wl)  was the default for ubuntustudio when I installed, but many bugs said swithc to the opensource b43-fwcutter
<holstein> rickbol: that version of AV linux works.. maverick is EOL
<rickbol> no, but good 'ol maverick... everything worked... perfectly.
<holstein> lol.. load it up then
<holstein> rickbol: or grab that kernel
<holstein> the kernel cant carry forward the same support all the time
<holstein> regressions in hardware support will happen
<rickbol> AVL is a squeeze vintage kernel built by one of the distros devs
<holstein> rickbol: grab that kernel
<holstein> rickbol: bcmwl is the other blob
<holstein> blacklist bcma
<holstein> blacklist brcmsmac
<holstein> blacklist brcmutil
<holstein> ^^ those reference the new openones
<rickbol> I think it's too old to support some of the new alsa\pulseaudio\ffado etc stuff I need for the audio stuff I need in UbuntuStudio
<holstein> bcmwl is the other driver as referenced in
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> rickbol: i argue you dont need networking in ubuntustudio, but you should be albe to troubleshoot this issue
<holstein> lets just keep talking about the facts
<holstein> the sta drivers are the bcmwl ones.. proprietary blob option 1
<rickbol> right
<holstein> the other one is the b43 ones
<holstein> also proprietary blob... option 2
<rickbol> that was ubstud's default at install. I removed that and went to b43.
<holstein> rickbol: so,the open ones, included in the kernel could be loading for you, and not working, just ast hey did for me
<holstein> rickbol: neither of those proprietary blobs are or can be default for any ubuntu
<holstein> or official ubuntu variant
<holstein> rickbol: they are just not present... driver for broadcom devices
<rickbol> right. the updater listed STA for my hardware.
<rickbol> I installed it
<holstein> rickbol: i used the b43s.. but i would try both
<holstein> rickbol: i would be trying both in 12.04, or 12.10.. which ever you are using
<holstein> rickbol: i would look for the other open modules i listed above, and blacklist them if needed
<rickbol> I've installed 12.04. I've booted a 12.10 CD
<holstein> rickbol: you can try from the live CD's, but i would try all of the above suggestions from the 12.04 install
<holstein> rickbol: if you havent tried both drivers... i usually just run "udo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer"
<holstein> though, on this certain hardware case, i need to blacklist the above modules
<holstein> bcma, brcmsmac, brcmutil... though brcmsmac was the one i noticed was loading
<rickbol> lsmod | grep bcma   lists:  "bcma                   25651  1 b43"   but no brcm
<holstein> BCM4313 802.11b/g/n i what i have
<holstein> rickbol: i would try both drivers
<holstein> rickbol: i would also try the windows one
<rickbol> holstein: what does   "lsmod | grep bcma" return for you?
<holstein> rickbol: i dont have the same card
<holstein> returns nothing
<rickbol> holstein: hmmm, same for my netbook running a bcm4322 !!! Where do I blacklist bcma?
<holstein> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf is where i added those
<holstein> blacklist bcma
<holstein> blacklist brcmsmac
<holstein> blacklist brcmutil
<holstein> you can then try the other 2 modules... i had good luck with the b43 one
<rickbol> should I stick with 12.04 or move on to 12.10?
<holstein> rickbol: should?.. im still running 10.04 on my studio machine
<holstein> would i? if i needed something from 12.10, i would
<holstein> nothing in ubuntustduio is really all that different
<holstein> xfce is a bit different
<holstein> i usually stick to the lts' on mission critical machines
<rickbol> holstein: lts is what I was thinking.
<rickbol> btw, regarding wifi woes (thanks for your help and encouragement)...
<holstein> sure...
<rickbol> when I stripped the drivers out, etc, and started clean, when I flipped the wifi hw switch...
<rickbol> the hard drive got busy and it popped up the notification that I had drivers for my hardware to install.
<rickbol> then, i looking at what was suggested, it listed the STA drivers (which should support the 4311). However,
<rickbol> when I installed them and rebooted, it wouldn't activate the hardware. The "enable wireless" was checked, but it wouldn't scan for APs.
<rickbol> so I removed STA and installed b43 (still blacklisting the one you mentioned previously). These ultimately worked (but still fail under heavy load, and still loads bcma even though its blacklisted.
<holstein> rickbol: i would look at how you have blacklisted it
<holstein> rickbol: it does not load for me
<holstein> rickbol: i have no failures under any loads..
<rickbol> You have the 4312, which is supported by the LP-PHY version of firmware - different than mine.
<holstein> sure, but is that device supported or not?
<holstein> did it used to work? it should work again
<holstein> if broadcom updated the blob and broke it, let them know
<holstein> we are not allowed to see that blob really
<rickbol> The failure revolves around "ieee80211 phy0: wlan0: No probe response from AP 00:14:d1:c6:00:04 after 500ms, disconnecting."
<rickbol> That's the MAC address of my AP
<holstein> i would try other AP's
<holstein> i would try the windows driver in ndis
<rickbol> so my AP isn't responding fast enough to a probe? Hmmm, but it doesn't happen under other boots
<holstein> i would try just a bunch of options.. isolating variables til something works
<rickbol> Is the 802.11N supported with current kernel\drivers?
<holstein> rickbol: mine was buggy
<holstein> rickbol: i troubleshooted with the above suggestions for days
<rickbol> this is a B\G\N AP, that I have working only in G\N mode. I'd like to go to N only. Any AP recommendations?
<holstein> different drivers.. modules.. different ap's... different channels
<holstein> with g/n
<holstein> with wpa
<holstein> without
<holstein> ndis... sta is not supported
<holstein> the open driver the b43 one
<holstein> rickbol: i have lots of routers laying around, so i just set them up and test
<holstein> rickbol: i take it to coffee shops
<holstein> i still find i have to disable it on the keyboard and re enable sometimes..
<rickbol> good idea. I'm think under normal loads (email\chat\etc) this current state will be satisfactory. Streaming ATSC won't cut it... but I'll try the 4322 when it gets here (it uses the STA driver).
<holstein> i wouldnt buy anything from broadcom
<holstein> though, they are trying to be open
<rickbol> then maybe see if I can find other APs to try.
<holstein> i would google around and see who has what working.. and i still would save reciepts
<rickbol> holstein: but you plan on sticking with LTS?
<holstein> i plan on keeping 10.04 on my studio machine til i need something else
<holstein> im running all other supported ubuntu version on other machines
<holstein> and i test the upcoming releases as time permits
<rickbol> I'm just at a good point to reinstall if I were to move on to 12.10.
<holstein> i never upgrade
<holstein> i test upgrades
<holstein> best case secnario with an upgrade.. it only takes about 6hours and everything is supported
<rickbol> but I want stability over bleeding edge. I may have to compile some critical things, but that's on an as-needed basis
<holstein> takes me about 10 minutes to download an iso. and another 10 to install.. and i shoudl have my date already backed up in either case
<holstein> rickbol: i wouldnt call 12.10 "bleeding edge".. nor unstable
<holstein> just not lts
<holstein> depends on what you want
<rickbol> what was 10.04? Was that the last gnome before unity? That release still rocks!
<holstein> 10.10 had gnome
<holstein> rickbol: they all have gnome
<holstein> rickbol: ubuntu is doing what it always has.. release the most current version of gnome with ubuntu... just not by default anymore
<holstein> rickbol: gnome2 is not keeping back at 10.04
<rickbol> there's some fork of gnome2 I read about the other day.
<holstein> xfce is quite nice.. and argubly more appropriate for US
<holstein> rickbol: sure. try them out live.. mate and cinamon
<holstein> im not missing gnome2 anymore
<holstein> linux mint has a nie live CD that boots all of those
<holstein> nice*
<rickbol> I like lxfe as well. I don't need eyecandy and whistles.
<holstein> lxde*
<rickbol> right !
<holstein> i use openbox often... which LXDE uses as well
<rickbol> I think I'll stick with 12.04 and see what doesn't work that I want\need, and what it'll take to fix it.
<rickbol> by the time I figure that out, they'll be another ubuntu release
<ray12683> spricht jemand deutsch?
<holstein> ray12683: /join #ubuntu-nl
<ray12683> can you speak german?
<holstein> german would be #ubuntu-de
<ray12683> can you help me?
<holstein> ray12683: i speak english.. you can state your support question here for myself and the other volunteers
<ray12683> i search help for ubuntu Studio in german. wher i can find it?
<holstein> ray12683: you'll just install it, and set the language
<ray12683> i have a german version from studio. my questions i will see it in german in  this talk. my  english is not good
<holstein> ray12683: you can set the language
<ray12683> i search thank you
<gaetano> holstein: hello! i have installed ubuntustudio 12.10...why i cant watch viedos such as youtube? do i have to get updates!?
<holstein> gaetano: you can just install ubuntu-restricted-extras, or just search for what you are wanting to play, or refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<holstein> the "why" is due to licensing
<gaetano> holstein: thanks!
<gaetano> holstein: how can i confirm that im actually using the version 12.10?
<GridCube> lsb_release -r
<gaetano> gridcube thank u
<GridCube> np
<gaetano> holstein: to install ubuntu-restricted-extras do i need to type in the terminal sudo apt-get install restricted-extra!?
<GridCube> gaetano, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> or xubuntu-restricted-extras maybe
<GridCube> but im sure they are the same
<holstein> GridCube: thanks!
<GridCube> no problem P: i could help so i did
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-01
<Bobhostern> Can anyone help me?
<Bobhostern> Hello?
<smartboyhw> Bobhostern, hello
<Bobhostern> Can you help me with a problem?
<smartboyhw> Bobhostern, what problem? Name here here and see who can help:D
<Bobhostern> Well, I can't see the blue toolbar on any window anymore...
<Bobhostern> What was the name of the package?
<smartboyhw> Bobhostern, go to a terminal and type "xfwm4 --replace"
<smartboyhw> Got this too 2 days ago:P
<Bobhostern> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Bobhostern> :3
<contrapunctus> smartboyhw :)
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, :)
<contrapunctus> This little dock on the bottom of my screen is a little annoying, where may I disable it? xD
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, dunno
<Bobhostern> Hello.
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, sudo apt-get remove xfce4-panel or something????????
<contrapunctus> Heh, probably that. Thanks ^_^
<Bobhostern> Well, I went to see if the setting would stay....And it didn't. Will I have to do this every time I log on?
<contrapunctus> Bob
<contrapunctus> Add it to the startup.
<Bobhostern> How? (obviously new to Linux -_-)
<contrapunctus> one sec
<contrapunctus> Bob, xfce4 right? Click on the button in the top left,
<contrapunctus> settings > settings manager > session and startup >
<Bobhostern> Ok.
<smartboyhw> Bobhostern, rm -r ~/.cache/sessions
<contrapunctus> 'application autostart' tab.
<contrapunctus> Odd, though, you shouldn't really be having this problem. O_o
<contrapunctus> smartboyhw: Thankfully, I first tried 'xfce4-panel --help'...then --disable...and realized that removing it would also remove the taskbar >___>
<contrapunctus> Foo.
 * smartboyhw has that problem also
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, boo
<Bobhostern> Lemme reboot and see if that solved the problem.
 * contrapunctus , touchwood, has never had it.
<Bobhostern> It did fix it! ^^
<smartboyhw> Bobhostern, :D
<Bobhostern> :3 Thansk!
<Bobhostern> Bye!
<smartboyhw> :D
<thebishop> heyhey
<thebishop> is anyone using the Focusrite Scarlett 18i6 (usb2) interface?
<mlpug> ubuntu 12.10 mounts my mobile phone automatically. 12.10 ubuntustudio does not. Instead, I do have to mount it manually. Is this intentional feature. How I could configure my ubuntustudio to act like ubuntu with this regard?
<holstein> mlpug: yes
<holstein> away
<holstein> mlpug: yes to both
<holstein> ubuntu is using unity... we use xfce.. by default, devices are not auto mounted.. you can set that in the preferences
<mlpug> okay. found it. tnx.
<mlpug> does this ship with some significant performance penalty or what might be the reason to have it disabled by default
<holstein> mlpug: its a preference... i personally prefer it not auto mounting
<holstein> one could argue its a security risk i suppose
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-02
<cfhowlett> anyone here
<cfhowlett> ?
<cfhowlett> Need help.  Writing a faux ransom note.  Which font to use?  Pretty sure there's one for this purpose ....
<ubuntu-studio> hej all
<smartboyhw> Hi ubuntu-studio
<monfis> sory
<monfis> i not remeber to cange my nick
<smartboyhw> monfis, no problems
<monfis> sory for my english
<smartboyhw> monfis, it is OK
<monfis> you work in it
<monfis> ?
<smartboyhw> monfis, Quality Assurance mainly
<smartboyhw> monfis, so what is the problem?
<smartboyhw> or question:D
<monfis> i not have problem
<monfis> :D
<smartboyhw> monfis, LOL
<monfis> my hdd is bored well i use os of dvd
<smartboyhw> monfis, !?
<monfis> you know, my pc have crash  end hdd hawe bat sectors
<smartboyhw> monfis, oh ok
<smartboyhw> So you are now using live dvd right?
<monfis> yes
<smartboyhw> :)
<monfis> well i dont drink, i cant drinkig rusian girl
<monfis> ist to math for me
<smartboyhw> monfis, !?
<monfis> i dont undestand i reset computer when it start
<monfis> maby it destroy start sectors
<monfis> you know, sametime  i use windows it can install grub f fllopy
<monfis> ?
<monfis> suse can it bat i dont know what is it of windows
<monfis> sory its oficjal canel or czat calel ?
<monfis> <smartboyhw> i look for wikipedia i read you is warior
<smartboyhw> monfis, what?
<monfis> Wartime production
<monfis> At the time of the First World War, manufacturing processes typically became more complex with larger numbers of workers being supervised. This period saw the widespread introduction of mass production and piece work, which created problems as workmen could now earn more money by the production of extra products, which in turn occasionally led to poor quality workmanship being passed on to the assembly lines. To counter bad workmanship, full-time
<monfis> inspectors were introduced to identify, quarantine and ideally correct product quality failures. Quality control by inspection in the 1920s and 1930s led to the growth of quality inspection functions[citation needed], separately organised from production and large enough to be headed by superintendents.
<monfis> of sory
<smartboyhw> monfis, !?
<monfis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_assurance
<smartboyhw> monfis, eh I am not
<monfis> i mast lern to harest
<monfis> i lern laglage in the computer game
<contrapunctus> What is this? I don't even?
<monfis> sory for my laglage
<cfhowlett> !ops|monfis:
<ubottu> monfis:: Help! jussi01, joejaxx, luisbg, tsmithe or _MMA_
<smartboyhw> Who the?
<smartboyhw> Actually this needs an update I think
<monfis> update on live
<monfis> it work bat it ...
<PeterAC> Hello @all.
<monfis> haj peter
<smartboyhw> Hello PeterAC
<PeterAC> Just as a short intro: I am a long-term Ubuntu (standard) user and try to set up an ubuntustudio box for software synthesizing, to play an Akai EWI-USB.
<PeterAC> I downloaded the 12.04.1 version, but during install the system seems to hang several times until I move the mouse or press return. Is this normal?
<smartboyhw> PeterAC, hmm it shouldn't hang
<PeterAC> I would agree, but it does. It is on a Lenovo IdeaPad that worked flawlessly for several years before with Ub. 10.04
<smartboyhw> PeterAC, ouch. I thought Lenovo IdeaPad had bad rep on installing Ubuntu
<monfis> train use 12.10
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw: I don't know about reputation of lenovo, but I'm here in beijing.  Installed Edubuntu on the local issue, low spec Lenovo laptop provided me.  Everything installed flawlessly including wifi.  Out of box functionality 100%
<monfis> train it of live usb
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, oh ok
<smartboyhw> monfis, train what?
<monfis> hm
<monfis> sory i stupyd samtaimi reape same words
<monfis> bat i lern if ai hawe time
<PeterAC> Well, after booting anew (first real boot into the new system) the same effect is observed: I need to shove the mouse around partially for the system to continue visibly.
<monfis> ok, you mast configure os of your preferets ?
<werto> o/
<smartboyhw> Hi werto
 * smartboyhw wonders why so many people came to the channel today
<cfhowlett> werto: greetigns
<werto> hi smartboyhw, hi cfhowlett o/
<monfis> \o/ hi werto
 * cfhowlett LTS install only means no heartache every 6 months.  Just sayin'
<werto> hi monfis \o\
<contrapunctus> +1 cfhowlett
<werto> I'm not an ubuntustudio user, but i'm glad of being in here
<smartboyhw> werto, oh?
<werto> i was searching for some interesting chans on freenode and I also found ubuntustudio
<smartboyhw> werto, oh?
<werto> smartboyhw, I'm sorry, I don't understand your monovocal question
<smartboyhw> werto, I mean like "Oh really?"
<werto> oh, thank you, new to me, I'm not a good english writer
<werto> true
<werto> I'm not well informed, but in Ubuntu studio now, about complete music composition (with midi notations), there's only lmms, ardour and a notation program or I'm wrong?
<smartboyhw> werto, no I think
<werto> I'm going to check the site
<werto> i've seen there's no lmms
<smartboyhw> werto, we can't include it, licensing issues I think
<werto> oh, you're a developer/maintainer so
<werto> I should understand, it's probably releated to the fact that lmms is a kind of clone of fruity loops
<smartboyhw> werto, I don't do coding normally, I do testing:D
<contrapunctus> smartboyhw? Licensing issues in LMMS?
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, ask holstein he mentioned that I think (or stochastic)?
<contrapunctus> werto, that doesn't mean that the user can't install LMMS, just that it can't come pre installed ;)
<werto> thank you contrapunctus, yes i did know
<werto> I was curious about the licensing issue
<werto> I don't really like lmms but I like the kind of efforts they've done to make something working and free on linux
<werto> smartboyhw, nice thing. So are you a musician or a 360° like artist? :)
<smartboyhw> werto, neither. I use it for video production mainly
<werto> smartboyhw: nice! I've seen that openshot guys did a really brilliant work
<smartboyhw> werto, yes they do:D
<werto> I've never seen a so clean made, easy to use and powerful video production program on linux
<monfis> bay all
<studio-user407> sto installando ubuntu studio :D
<Mish> Hello people. This isn't ubuntustudio related, but I just wanted some help with something. Now, I am a complete audio noob, so when I drag and drop an midi into Qtractor and hit play, I don't hear anything. I tried after starting JACK and still I can't hear anything. Can someone point out my noobish error? thanks
<contrapunctus> Hm...
<contrapunctus> Mish
<Mish> yes?
<contrapunctus> MIDI is not audio, as you might know. It's just info - note on, velocity, and note off. Needs to be fed into a sampler or synth to get sound.
<Mish> does that mean I would need to run the virtual MIDI keyboard with a virtual cable?
<contrapunctus> Even the virtual MIDI keyboard won't makes sounds on its own. Needs to go into a synth or sampler.
<contrapunctus> You have any synth installed? Yoshimi, ZynAddSubFX, AmSynth, Aeolus, something?
<Mish> hmm.. And may I know how do I do that (sorry for asking really basic questions)
<contrapunctus> O.o
<Z0oM> install things using the software center
<contrapunctus> Blue button in the top left corner > multimedia >
<Mish> um yes I have Aeolus (although it doesn't seem to open when I click on the menu item), Foo YC20, PHASEX I think...
<contrapunctus> Aha.
<contrapunctus> Is JACK running?
<Mish> yes
<contrapunctus> Dunno about Aeolus, but some things don't open without it.
<Mish> ok Aeolus opened now
<Mish> (sheesh I'm dumb)
<contrapunctus> Aha :)
<contrapunctus> We were all there once. ^^
<Mish> I suppose
<contrapunctus> Open patchage, or connections in qjackctl.
<contrapunctus> Open a terminal, type a2jmidid
<Mish> ok done
<Z0oM> contrapunctus, can do the connections from qtractor
<contrapunctus> and hit enter
<Z0oM> even alsa midi
<contrapunctus> True, ZOom...in fact it's better if you help, I'm no expert myself :S
<Z0oM> I'm just a noob
<Z0oM> but, let me open aeolus too, just a sec
<contrapunctus> Same =S
<Mish> ok I did that, says Jack midi - alsa sequencer bridge
<contrapunctus> Mish - connect qtractor's MIDI output to aeolus' MIDI input.
<contrapunctus> Preferably in patchage (less confusion).
<contrapunctus> yeah.
<contrapunctus> Now see the connections in qjackctl or patchage.
<Z0oM> Mish, how are you doing?
<Mish> um...in patchage, qtractor has a master tab and aeolus has an 'in'
<contrapunctus> Yes.
<Mish> and I connect both of them right?
<contrapunctus> one sec
<Z0oM> in my patchage blue means audio, and green and red means MIDI
<contrapunctus> Okay, for me, the MIDI output of qtractor is greeen
<contrapunctus> Lol ZOom :)
<Mish> yes the Master shows up in green
<Z0oM> :-)
<Z0oM> aeolus has two green ports, one in and the other out
<Mish> yes i see that
<contrapunctus> So connect the qtractor green out to aeolus green in.
<Mish> ok i did it
<contrapunctus> In Patchage, green = ALSA MIDI, red = JACK MIDI, I think.
<Z0oM> contrapunctus, that is correct
<contrapunctus> Now play the MIDI notes in qtractor.
<contrapunctus> Oh wait, first click on some stops in aeolus.
<Z0oM> Mish, connect the the blue outputs from aeolus to the sistem's playback ports so you can hear aeolus
<contrapunctus> ^Yeah, I was gonna say that
<Mish> did that....i'll try to play something now....
<contrapunctus> I think aeolus is a bit too confusing for starters =S
<Mish> um no still can't hear anything
<contrapunctus> One sec Mish
<Z0oM> have you selected voices in aeolus?
<Mish> yes I have principal 8 and oboe selected
<Z0oM> and have you enabled midi in aeolus?
<Z0oM> in the bottom right corner you have a MIDI button
<Mish> yes there is a midi off and a midi button
<Z0oM> click on it and you will see keyboards 1 2 3 and p
<Mish> yes
<Z0oM> select a keyboard, so aeolus knows in wich keyboard of the organ you want to play :-)
<Z0oM> now try again.
<Mish> ok....
<Mish> yes I can hear stuff now
<contrapunctus> ZOom, *I* am not getting any sound! Lol!
<Z0oM> :-)
<Mish> thanks a lot for the help guys
<Mish> haha
<Z0oM> contrapunctus, have you tried the midi thing I just told Mish?
<contrapunctus> Yeah!
<Z0oM> Mish, unless you want organ sounds, I would try some samplers, like qsynth or qsampler, with some soundfonts... it's easier than aeolus to work with... at least for me!
<Mish> um yes I would like some piano samples....
<Mish> ok i studio has qsynth installed
<Z0oM> contrapunctus, have you made aeolus sound?
<contrapunctus> In the sense?
<contrapunctus> I've picked some stops yeah
<Z0oM> I don't understand "In the sense?"
<contrapunctus> In the sense  = what does 'have you made aeolus sound' mean?
<Z0oM> ah, ok. You said you weren't getting any sound from aeolus, I was asking if you already solved it
<contrapunctus> No, no sound from aeolus, and oddly enough, not from Yoshimi either?!
<contrapunctus> Scary.
<Z0oM> I don't know Yoshimi
<Z0oM> use Gmidimonitor to see if they get midi messages
<contrapunctus> Yoshimi is showing output in its meters
<contrapunctus> no sound
<Z0oM> stupid question, have you connected the outputs correctly to the system's playback inputs?
<contrapunctus> Okay, cadence-session-start -s, working now :)
<Z0oM> ok
<Mish> i have connected qtractor master green output to fluid synth input port.
<contrapunctus> I think my speakers had lost power :))
<Z0oM> what is cadence? a ladish frontend?
<Mish> what are the 'Midi through' things floating around?
<Z0oM> Mish, I use the Midi through as bridges between JACK MIDI and ALSA MIDI
<Z0oM> the green and red connectors
<Mish> oh ok
<contrapunctus> Cadence = jack toolbox...like qjackctl but better.
<contrapunctus> Aeolus...all stops on, all manuals combined...even one note sounds like a frigging orchestra. Organs pwn.
<Mish> haha
<contrapunctus> Wish classical guitar could be as powerful :(
<Mish> do I use Qsynth the same way I do with Aeolus?
<contrapunctus> Qsynth...is a SF2 player I think...get some SF files first...lots of free ones on the net.
<Z0oM> yes, the connections are the same for any instrument
<Z0oM> it's the same as if you were on the studio with some cables and instruments.
<contrapunctus> ZOom, are there more good SF2s on the net than SFZs or GIGs?
<Mish> um sorry for asking but what are SFs?
<Z0oM> don't know
<contrapunctus> Soundfonts.
<Mish> I mean what are soundfronts?
<contrapunctus> .SF2 = soundfont format, .SFZ = sforzando format, .GIG = gigasampler format...these are formats for samples.
<contrapunctus> aka 'instrument files'.
<Z0oM> I am making a collection of soundfonts, and I am finding some realistic sounds out there, if I find some sfz, or GIG file that I want to test, just test them with qsampler
<Mish> oh ok
<contrapunctus> ZOom, I asked because there seem to be more SF2 players on Linux...and they seem to be better integrated - for example, LMMS and Muse have internal SF2 players, I think, while only qtractor supports LV2 usage of linuxsampler.
<contrapunctus> ...and Louigi Verona uses SF2s... :(
<Z0oM> Here is where I get lost. Who is Luigi Verona?
<contrapunctus> WHAT.
<Z0oM> mmm is a soundcloud user...
<Z0oM> i think I am going to listen to it...
<Mish> for doing midi stuff do I always have to us a2jmidid in terminal?
<contrapunctus> ZOom - He's a great musician...uses Linux...likes HarmonySEQ, din, giada, LADISH, ardent supporter of LMMS and a plugin/IME-based workflow for Linux.
<Z0oM> Mish, I use Ubuntu, and I dont use a2jmidid in any terminal.
<Z0oM> contrapunctus, thank you for the info. Interesting.
<Mish> contrapunctus told me to use that in terminal although I don't know what that does
<len-dt> Mish, no, but it's nicer than alternatives.
<Mish> Hi there Len
<Z0oM> I think it is alsa to Jack midi daemon or something like that
<len-dt> Hello
<len-dt> Ya, sort of a bridge.
<len-dt> It makes all the alsa midi ports available in jack midi.
<Mish> hmm...ok...
<contrapunctus> Mish, if you install KXStudio and use Cadence instead of qjackctl, it'll autostart a2jmidid (as well as PulseAudio-JACK bridges) for you.
<len-dt> So if you use some apps that only do jack midi or use a firewire device you need it.
<len-dt> Even with qjackctl you can have it start automatically with jack.
<Mish> execute script on startup?
<contrapunctus> Ah yeah, the run script on jack start, right?
<len-dt> Yup
<Z0oM> in wich repository of kxstudio is it?
<len-dt> Use the -e option if you want the hw ports as well
<contrapunctus> ZOom ...?
<Z0oM> sorry
<len-dt> If you are using a FW midi port you don't need to do that.
<Z0oM> I mean: in what repository of kxstudio is cadence? I can't find it...
<Z0oM> I think I have all the kxstudio repositories added... let me check...
<contrapunctus> ZOom? If you installed KXStudio properly it should already be ready to run O_o
<Z0oM> my system is a bit special...
<contrapunctus> ?
<contrapunctus> I just installed Ubuntu Studio 12.04 then followed the steps here... http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Documentation:Ubuntu:Upgrade
<contrapunctus> If something didn't work properly, I went through the steps again - usually its because the internet barfed and some package or the other was skipped.
<Z0oM> I haven't installed the meta packages, just the software I need
<contrapunctus> Hm...
<Z0oM> but the music repository was dead when I added the repos... maybe that is the problem...
<contrapunctus> Dunno, ZOom, never tried a non-standard install. Ask Mr. F himself. :)
<Z0oM> I have a lot to discover with the system I already have... for now I think I all works as I need, so I'll continue using qjackctl and patchage... maybe in the next ubuntu upgrade...
<Z0oM> the only thing that is driving me crazy is the swing thing in Hydrogen... I can't find the solution...
<contrapunctus> ??
<Z0oM> well, I solved it partially with the solution you gave me
<Z0oM> the 8T resolution.
<contrapunctus> Aha :) What _is_ the problem?
<Z0oM> the problem is that I want to make a rythm that has swing, so I write it on Hydrogen, and it plays correctly with even 8ths, but if I go to the mixer window, and turn the swing knob up, it does not affect the 8ths... later I discovered that it affect the 16th or semiquavers (¿?¿?¿?¿?) and you told me that I could make a workarround writing the swing as if it were "tresillos" (this is the spanish word, as I don't know the engli
<Z0oM> sh word for the figure you use when you write down three quavers in the space of two quavers).
<contrapunctus> Ah, triplets.
<Z0oM> ok, thanks.
<contrapunctus> Well, that's usually how it's written...
<contrapunctus> I suppose the drawback is having to write out parts again if you want/don't want swing.
<Mish> Thank's for all the help guys. I'll be leaving now
<contrapunctus> Come back again, Mish ^^
<contrapunctus> Share your music sometime :)
<Z0oM> Good luck Mish
<Mish> :)
<Z0oM> the thing that annoys me is that I allways saw the swing in the quavers, and this program applies it to the semiquavers...
<Z0oM> and google gives me nothing about it... the fact that I am the only person looking for this issue makes me think that I am doing something wrong...
<contrapunctus> Well, no harm in having a word with the devs and/or community.
<Z0oM> that is true...
<Z0oM> I have to go. contrapunctus thank you for your help once again. Hope to read you again.
<contrapunctus> Talk on the forums and tell me about it
<contrapunctus> Ciao :)
<Z0oM> ok, bye.
<almondiga> hi
<almondiga> hi / hola
<holstein> almondiga: o/
<almondiga> alguien puede ayudarme a enrutar 2 redes desde un ubuntu studio? / could someone help me to route between 2 networks using ubuntu studio?
<holstein> almondiga: route between 2 networks?
<holstein> elaborate, and i'll try and help, or send you to the right place
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> almondiga: also, remember that ubuntustudio is ubuntu... so for more non-ubuntustudio related queries, such as advanced networking, you can try the other more popular channels...
<almondiga> holstein: yes, thank you, i'm know asking at #ubuntu channel
<almondiga> sorry
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-03
<werto> mornin' o/
<contrapunctus> How does one install fonts in Ubuntu Studio?
<contrapunctus> And what the heck is UberMusik doing!?
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, what fonts do you want? and UberMusik1 just had internet connection problems
<contrapunctus> Lol smartboyhw :)
<contrapunctus> I got some font files here, need to install o.O
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, just install it!
<contrapunctus> Eh.
<contrapunctus> No program to open it with O_o
<contrapunctus> Ah thanks got it. /usr/local/share/fonts/
<len-dt> try /usr/share/fonts
<contrapunctus> len-dt, sorry, yeah, that's what I did.
<len-dt> fontforge has an import function too. Don't know if that would be any easier or if it would even do what you want.
<contrapunctus> Done, thanks len-dt, smartboyhw. ^^
<gaetano> hello everyone! someone knows how can i get skype for free? because in software center its only for a fee
<contrapunctus> gaetano, pidgin doesn't cut the mustard?
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-04
<tjaco> how can I add an account in ubuntustudio so I can upload fotos to flickr? anyone know?
<tjaco> the add accounts section in settings is not there...
<smartboyhw> tjaco, er you mean in a specific app?
<tjaco> I'm using shotwell
<smartboyhw> tjaco, shotwell ok
<smartboyhw> tjaco, 1. Go to "Edit"-> "Preferences" -> "Plugins" tab -> Tick "Flickr"
<tjaco> smartboyhw, there is a bug I think, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/online-accounts-account-plugins/+bug/1030627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030627 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Shotwell publish photos to Facebook Flickr missing" [Undecided,Invalid]
<tjaco> the solution is not possible in ubuntustudio, because it misses the online accounts function
<smartboyhw> tjaco, it should. That's an invalid bug
<tjaco> oh?
<smartboyhw> tjaco, ah I now get it.
<smartboyhw> tjaco, yes it is impossible. But then you should  just install online-accounts-account-plugins then
<tjaco> ok, I'll try that
<tjaco> later... gotta go
<contrapunctus> Guys, what is Zeitgeist? Not sure I understand it's purpose o.o
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, ?
<contrapunctus> 'Zeitgeist Datahub'
<contrapunctus> ?
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist-datahub
<contrapunctus> smartboyhw - I suppose a more appropriate link would be http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/is-zeitgeist-spying-on-you lol ;)
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, lol
<holstein> a better question is "do i want to run/use zeitgeist?"
<contrapunctus> smartboyhw - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/zeitgeist-continues-to-morph-into-skynet
<contrapunctus> LOL
<contrapunctus> (only the title, though.)
<contrapunctus> true, holstein...see any use for it in a studio/performance rig?
<holstein> contrapunctus: no
<holstein> one could argue syslog is spying on you ;)
<werto> o/
<contrapunctus> syslog >_>
<contrapunctus> Hai werto.
<werto> hoi contrapunctus o/
<contrapunctus> All this privacy crap is scary.
<holstein> and im not justifying or encouraging the use or zietgiest... just that lots of things log what you do
<werto> did you solved your issue with musescore?
<holstein> i have a strict "do what makes you feel safe" approach when it comes to these things.. and thats why i like foss and linux/ubuntu.. you can choose to use or not use any of the parts
<contrapunctus> holstein : Yesterday I saw this - http://www.fsf.org/facebook and this - http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/jan/14/facebook
<contrapunctus> werto ...?
<holstein> if i were worried about privacy, i wouldnt be on FB
<contrapunctus> That's true, holstein, that's yet another thing I like about GNU/Linux.
<werto> contrapunctus, you was searching for a way to make your music scores like "ancient" or coming from old times
<contrapunctus> holstein - true about FB too, but what do you do when everyone uses it to keep in touch...and even professional contact -_-'
<contrapunctus> werto - well yeah, it's kinda better. Editing the style and the fonts helped, although the export as PNG -> touchup in GIMP is a bit of a PITA, so haven't used that yet.
<holstein> contrapunctus: i personally make sure its on https, and dont play farmville or any of the other crap that takes you from https... i read the terms when they change... and take the risk
<holstein> i make money from FB.. so i find it easier to justify
<holstein> if it werent for the buisness aspect, i would probably not bother.. just because its time consuming and "teeny"
<contrapunctus> I'm thinking of shifting shop to frendica, in hope that it will be a kind of a middle ground...
<contrapunctus> holstein - How dyou make money there? O.o And +999 on teeny! ;)
<holstein> i get hired there for work.. or folks find me and make contact or whatever
<holstein> its buisness
<contrapunctus> Yeah. That's just the thing about it.
<holstein> data mining wasnt invented with FB.. nor the internet
<werto> nice contrapunctus, probably musescore developers could add something like that
<holstein> companies have been trying to build profiles and use information for marketing since that was a good buisness idea
<holstein> and in some ways, we in the FOSS communities do the same
<holstein> even when we ask "what would we include in the video workflow?".. that question could be laser pinpoint targeted if we would collect data usage
<contrapunctus> werto - Did you see the Mscore forum post or the IRC conversation?
<holstein> will we? no... im just arguing the overall situation from an outside perspective
<holstein> do i think its right?.. thats a different question.. i can understand the motivation
<contrapunctus> holstein - We don't need to! Because we are so much more closer to the user base. :D
<werto> contrapunctus, none, are there some topics related?
<holstein> and, as long as i see clearly maintained opt-in or opt-out, im relatively comfortable with buisnesses doing buisness
<contrapunctus> werto - No, just the solutions, heh :)
<werto> oh lol, nice
<werto> but I think is something not so "official", just a trick as I see
<holstein> gotta run!... laterx
<contrapunctus> holstein - True...but I don't trust businesses to be honest with that. Kay, bye :)
<contrapunctus> werto - True that. It's probably a non-essential.
<werto> yes of course, but it should be something nice for those affected to aesthetics, which means more users using it :)
<contrapunctus> werto - True.
<werto> the best should be the perfect balance between aestethic and functionalities
<werto> unfortunately only little groups of developers think that way. Some points all to aestethics apple-like and no functionalities, to make software easyer. Some more points everything to functionalities but forgots also to have a simple icon
<contrapunctus> Lol, true that, werto.
<contrapunctus> Btw, have you tried Laborejo? o.o
<werto> none, I'm a tracker composer :) avoid using notes
<contrapunctus> Ah.
<contrapunctus> Anyway, I gotta get to work; ciao, werto. :)
<werto> ciao contrapunctus ;)
<delarhi> I had a quick question about Ubuntu Studio: is it a superset of Ubuntu in the sense that it is simply Ubuntu with a number of these programs pre-installed?
<zequence> delarhi: All of Ubuntu Studio is in the Ubuntu repo, in the form of packages, called ubuntustudio-*
<zequence> delarhi: Such as, ubuntustudio-default-settings, and ubuntustudio-desktop
<zequence> delarhi: The applications you use are in deed the same. Imported directly from Debian, more or less
<zequence> Except for linux-lowlatency, which is only in Ubuntu/Ubuntu Studio
<delarhi> Great, thanks for the information!
<zequence> delarhi: You won't get realtime privilege on Ubuntu, without adding yourself to audio group
<zequence> delarhi: And saying "yes", when asked about it while installing jackd
<zequence> If you want to make things simple for yourself, you install Ubuntu Studio. It has a nice menu for the applications
<delarhi> I'm not familiar with realtime privilege, but this is an issue specifically with jackd?
<zequence> delarhi: You need realtime privilege, in order to be able to run jackd in realtime
<zequence> And you need to do that, if you want low latency, and reliable performance
<delarhi> I see, thanks
<hellslinger> hi guys, jackd fails to start after upgrading to 12.10. It just says"Failed to start server". Here is a pastebin of the console output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333131/
<zequence> hellslinger: Make sure no applications are using pulseaudio, like any web browser. Then, in a terminal: killall -9 jackdbus && killall pulseaudio
<zequence> Then, try again
<hellslinger> hmm, pulseaudio restarts everytime I kill it...
<zequence> hellslinger: Yes. That was intended
<hellslinger> still fails
<hellslinger> same reason
<hellslinger> I set autospawn to no in /etc/pulse/client.conf and it still fails
<hellslinger> err still respawns
<zequence> hellslinger: Try starting qjackctl from a terminal: pasuspender -- qjackctl
<zequence> hellslinger: Make sure to kill jackdbus first
<hellslinger> that worked to start it with the "dummy" subsystem
<hellslinger> but now I can't stop it
<hellslinger> if I kill -9 as root, I can stop it
<zequence> hellslinger: Don't kill as root. Not needed
<zequence> jacdbus is buggy. It won't stop
<hellslinger> how do I get rid of jackdbus?
<hellslinger> I want to go back to the old jackd
<zequence> hellslinger: You can toggle the "enable dbus".. something in Setup -> Misc
<hellslinger> so jack is starting with the dummy interface, but the question now is how do I get alsa to work
<hellslinger> my card is just a snd-hda-intel
<zequence> hellslinger: How's your frames/period? try raising it if it's very low
<gordonjcp> evening
<gordonjcp> okay, I'm running into problems with jack in a clean install of ubuntu studio
<gordonjcp> when I start jack, no matter what I set in qjackctl's settings page it keeps trying to start hw:0
<zequence> gordonjcp: 10.10? I'm able to start hw:1. Have never heard of this problem
<gordonjcp> 12.10
<zequence> ah, yeah, of course
<zequence> gordonjcp: What does it say in your ~/.jackdrc?
<gordonjcp> /usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -r48000 -p256 -n2 -D -Chw:1 -Phw:1
<zequence> gordonjcp: I see you chose hw:1 in and out separately. I double checked by doing the same. So, mine reads: usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -r44100 -p128 -n2 -D -Chw:1 -Phw:1
<zequence> gordonjcp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333558/
<gordonjcp> yeah, that's what I'd expect to see
<gordonjcp> meh, it's nearly midnight and I have work tomorrow, and I've lost the tune I had anyway
<zequence> gordonjcp: Maybe try the commandline also?
<gordonjcp> that appears to work
<gordonjcp> but qjackctl (and qtractor) won't talk to it
<gordonjcp> sod it, back to the MMT8
<gordonjcp> I can't believe there just isn't a usable PC-based sequencer
<zequence> gordonjcp: Oh, is jackdmp running in the background?
<zequence> qjackctl makes a mess trying to stop it
<zequence> All though, i believe it's a jack bug
<gordonjcp> nope
<gordonjcp> I have had that though
<zequence> gordonjcp: Try disabling dbus in qjackctl settings also
<zequence> gordonjcp: And another thing you could try is: pasuspender -- qjackctl (if still using dbus)
<zequence> len-dt was saying he had problems starting jack because of PA, as it seemed
<zequence> Well, I'm about to zzz too
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-28
<radioiaaneg> hi all
<cfhowlett> radioiaaneg, greetings
<radioiaaneg> ubuntustudio13.10 doesnt recognise audio interface, it shows 3 dots near the audio icon on the tray,can anyone haelp please?
<radioiaaneg> moreover when i clic on the tray audio icon it shows a white horizontal stripe instead of the popup audio settings menu
<cfhowlett> radioiaaneg, known bug - it's been triaged
<radioiaaneg> triaged?
<cfhowlett> radioiaaneg, they're working on it in a most expeditious manner and a solution is expected in short order.
<radioiaaneg> oh so don't i need to worry?
<radioiaaneg> i have recently seen this bug suddenly disappear on anothe laptop
<radioiaaneg> by himself, i mean
<cfhowlett> radioiaaneg, so far as I know, it hasn' t been fixed.
<radioiaaneg> ok thanks i will wait for it
<cfhowlett> radioiaaneg, also ... http://iambusychangingtheworld.blogspot.com/2013/10/xubuntu-fix-empty-sound-indicator-in.html
<radioiaaneg> thanks i read it immediatly
<radioiaaneg> ok
<radioiaaneg> i read it
<radioiaaneg> i talks about replacing the exec line
<cfhowlett> yep ...
<radioiaaneg> how do i do it
<radioiaaneg> i have already launche the commandline+
<cfhowlett> radioiaaneg, I can't actually read that link - blockout here in China.  Ask over in #ubuntu
<radioiaaneg> oh ok
<radioiaaneg> t y
<radioiaaneg> it asks me for the name of the file i want to save this register
<radioiaaneg> ok i did the procedure
<radioiaaneg> maybe i need to restart?
<radioiaaneg> hi all
<radioiaaneg> my laptop running ubuntu studio 13.10 lost control of the touchpad
<radioiaaneg> please somebody help
<radioiaaneg> no one? no clue?
<studio-user425> Hello ! Iḿ a new user of Ubuntu Studio jeje
<cub> hello studio-user425
<cfhowlett> cub, greetings cub
<cub> hiya cfhowlett
<cub> All is well?
<cfhowlett> cub, everyday above ground is a good day.
<cub> HAha
<studio-user975> hi+
<studio-user975> i have ona question
<studio-user975> how to change the appear of ubuntu studio¿
<leo_> Hi to everyone ,I'm having problems with jack and pulseaudio, well when I stop jack server pulseaudio load cpu and it goes up to 100%
<leo_> Hi to everyone ,I'm running ubuntu studio 12.04 ,I'm having problems with jack and pulseaudio 1:1.1. When I stop jack's server pulseaudio loads cpu up to 100%.
<holstein> leo_: do you need pulse running through jack? if not, disable that feature
<holstein> leo_: could be the pulse to jack bus is causing issues after jack ends
<leo_> yes, maybe is the best solution . thank you Holstein
<holstein> leo_: its one of the tick boxes in qjackctl setup, under the "misc" tab AFAIK
<leo_> I found misc what do you mean with tab AFAIK ,excuse my ignorance
<holstein> leo_: should be "jack Dbus" or something like that
<leo_> So are you sayng under the line  "save jack audio server configuration" I have written  .jackdrc
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-29
<hellangel> hello there
<cfhowlett> see if anyone else is awake ...
<cfhowlett> hellangel, but post the question
<hellangel> yea, gonna prepare it first :p
<hellangel> so yeah, im trying to stream to twitch.tv with avconv - the streaming works pretty well without audio, but i dont seem to get audio to work. http://pastebin.com/sYJXYjSF
<hellangel> this video_size parameter is afaik -s which is set, so im not really sure why it's complaining
<cfhowlett> hellangel, grr. chinese firewall is blocking pastebin today.  can't see.
<hellangel> damn :p
<hellangel> how about fpaste.com?
<hellangel> * fpaste.org it is
<hellangel> http://www.fpaste.org/50095/13830202/
<cfhowlett> hellangel, nah.  my avconv-fu is limited.  ask in this channel and also see what libav.org can send you
<hellangel> cfhowlett,  http://moestaverne.com/media/stuff/avconv.txt :)
<cfhowlett> hellangel, nicely done!
<hellangel> hah =)
<cfhowlett> way over my range of knowledge.  again: libav or come back here regularly.  lots of smart media users on #ubuntustudio!
<hellangel> ill try both, thanks again cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> hellangel, best of luck!
<hellangel> thank you
<MajorWedgie> Night everyone
<quacker> anyone around?
<quacker> not so much...
<hellangel> indeed, not so much
<quacker> lol, just as i hit the log button
<quacker> could i run something by you?
<cfhowlett> run run!
<cfhowlett> hellangel, did you get your avconv sorted?
<hellangel> cfhowlett, just right now, yes, with the help of the lovely elenril in #libav
<cfhowlett> hellangel, niiiiiice
<cfhowlett> so what media project can we look forward to?
<hellangel> nothing really, the ocassional twitch.tv stream for friends basically who wait to join in the next game and stuff like that
<cfhowlett> hellangel, have some fun.  save the raw video, edit it in Openshot.  Add effects, subtitles, etc.  "Boom!  Headshot!"
<hellangel> cfhowlett, :)
<deese_> hola
<cfhowlett> deese_, greetings
<deese_> i'm new in this so is easy to use? sorry for my english XD
<cfhowlett> this WHAT is easy to use?  and what is your 1st language?
<deese_> i'm spanish
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<deese_> ubuntu studio is easy to use?
<deese_> ok
<cfhowlett> ... US has hundreds/thousands of different programs.  you're asking "Is cooking easy?"  Yes.  Is cooking a 12 course meal easy?  No.
<zequence> deese_: What do you want to do with it? Make music? What kind of music?
<ray12683> Hallo, spricht man hier auch deutsch, oder wo finde ich einen deutschen Channel für meine Fragen?
<ray12683> Can you help me, where is a German Channel for ubuntu Studio?
<ray12683> Leas
<ray12683> Please
<quinhodecachena> Hi
<quinhodecachena> I have problem with soundcards with last version of ubuntustudio, can you help me?
<quinhodecachena> please
<quinhodecachena> i only can hear sound in hdmi port and i need use mic
<quinhodecachena_> i need help please
<MajorWedgie> Morning
<nixnine> Hey guys, is there a way to check if my linux system is  functioning properly.  I have come across something about system health checks. Any suggestions?  I had an error pop up at startup mentioning a system program problem.
<nixnine> am I here?
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-30
<ebitz> Has anyone been seeing checher patterns and stair stepping while moving windows and watching movies.
<havenonearth> hello, this is my first time using IRC and support for ubuntu studio via this channel.  Do I just post my question here and now?  Want to make sure I'm following protocol.
<holstein> ebitz: no
<holstein> ebitz: sounds like graphics related issues.. i would try and rule out hardware issues, and test with other graphics drivers (if available)
<holstein> havenonearth: sure
<havenonearth> okeh, I'll go ahead.  Was using 12.10, did a clean install of 13.10 for ubuntu studio.  I notice that I connect to the Internet with little problem, but then it disconnects after a period of time of anywhere between 5 minutes and two hours.
<havenonearth> I have a dual boot on my laptop with Win 7 and am having no problems on teh windows side.
<ebitz> Using nvidia 304.88 now and tried 319 as well but still get the same issues.
<holstein> havenonearth: personally, i dont use "internet" with my production machine, but that sounds like a wifi regression
<holstein> havenonearth: have you applied all upgrades?
<holstein> ebitz: then, i would try and rule out failing hardware
<havenonearth> good question.  maybe I should double-check that.  I thought I had, but maybe there have been some updates since then, since this is still a very new distribution.  I'll try it.
<holstein> havenonearth: in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> then, reboot and check on it
<havenonearth> great idea.  that's right, I remember now that sometimes that's the better way to get updates.  I'll try that and let you know if I still have problems.  I'm on the Win7 side so I'll have to log out.  Thanks!
<ebitz> holstein: also tried it on gnome and their was no problem.
<holstein> ebitz: tried what where?
<holstein> ebitz: if things are "just fine" in gnome, use gnome
<holstein> ebitz: its likely something to do with your xfce configuration if thats the case
<ebitz> ok let me fool around with that for a bit. Thanks for the help by the way
<holstein> ebitz: you can always try the live CD to rule out your current install, and a different user to rule out your config
<holstein> these days, with ubuntu, i find that just installing something like gnome can pull in conflicts
<holstein> not that you shouldnt install it.. or shouldnt be able to.. you totally should, but i find things are changing so much, things break
<ebitz> Ok, good to know
<haven> Hi, I was logged in a little while ago under havenonearth due to problems with internet connection bugging out after a few minutes.  Taking holstein's advice, I updated everything, but I'm still running into the same problem with the internet cutting out after 5 minutes to 2 hours.
<haven> It will actually say I still have a connection, but I can't access webpages through firefox or email through thunderbird.
<haven> this is with the new 13.10 update, which I clean-installed to replace 12.10
<MajorWedgie> Night all
<cfhowlett> sez you.  only 2:30 pm here
<zippot> bonjour j'ai un soucis de langague avec mon pc pour choisir la langue sa ne marche plus
<Guest67753> hey guys
<Guest67753> having trouble getting my mbox to be recognized by ardour/JACK
<Guest67753> it shows up in JACK setup:Input/Output device as hw:MBox
<havenonearth> hi, I spoke to holstein yesterday about internet problems when I upgraded ubuntu studio from 12.10 to 13.10.  i took the advice to download all updates, but the problems persist.  While I still show a connection to the wifi, neither the web browser nor Thunderbird work.  I don't have this problem on Win7, which I have as  a dual boot on the same laptop, and no one else in my house reports problems on their windows or mac 
<havenonearth> The online connection works for a while, but quits after a while--sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes as long as two hours.
<havenonearth> I have to reboot to get it going again.
<havenonearth> what other things should I look at to get to the bottom of the problem?  I'm actually on Win07 right now because internet connection on ubuntustudio 13.10 isn't reliable?
<havenonearth> is anyone here?
<OvenWerks> havenonearth: Have you looked at the logs to see what they say? Also, there are probably more people who know about networking on #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<havenonearth> how do I look at the logs?
<OvenWerks> the log file I would check first would be /var/log/syslog
<Unit193> The command, `dmesg`, the files in /var/log/ and I'd also try to ping 8.8.8.8 when you fall off the map.
<havenonearth> okay. I'm at the skill level where I need terminal commands given to me character by character.  So the command is dsmesg, then list /var/log/syslog?  and how do I ping 8.8.8.8?
<Unit193> dmesg  is the command, and to ping that ip, you simply type   ping 8.8.8.8
<havenonearth> okay, I'll give it a shot.  and if I can't figure anything out from there, I'll check #xubuntu.  Thanks!
<Unit193> As OvenWerks said, /var/log/syslog too.
<Unit193> Bah.
<OvenWerks> Unit193: :)
<OvenWerks> I wonder if we should have said to use less...
<Unit193> tail -n 91  might be better off.
<Unit193> (Don't have to hold pgdn or something.)
<haven> I'm talking with the #xubuntu folks re Internet issues.  Meanwhile, I also have an issue with the sound card interface.  It's changed between 12.10 and 13.10.   Depending on what I'm doing, I use multiple sound cards.  I rarely use the ALSA internally installed on my Asus 1015-PEM.   I have a Fiio DigiHub external USB card I use for most sound operations and I also have a Numark MixTrack Pro DJ Controller that I use with Mixxx
<haven> when I DJ.
<haven> Since upgrading, I've had difficulty getting the OS to use the right sound card.  E.g.  when I tell the Audio Mixer to use Digihub, which I have connected to my stereo, it might still use ALSA to play through the computer's internal speakers.  Audio Mixer seems very unreliable and I ended up not being able to use Mixxx at all for a professional DJ gig I had last Saturday night.
<haven> It's a bit confusing, too.  AudioMixer will list the sound cards, then list most of them with the word "Playback" in front of them, and then list most of them again with the word  "Capture" in front of it.  Not quite sure what the distinction is.
<haven> ?
<haven> I have to leave now, but let me know if you still see me connected on IRC either as haven or havenonearth.
<OvenWerks> havenonearth: the sound server you are talking about is pulseaudio. The SW you are using is pavucontrol.
<OvenWerks> PA thinks in sinks and sources. You can turn the internal card right off which may make things easier becasue it woulxd nforce another (your external) to be default.
<OvenWerks> Normally what would happen is that hw:0,0 (your internal card) would be default. You may need to set your USB audio to default at each boot
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-31
<willie_> Got a quick question about Studio and copying files into usr/share in file manager. Anyone here give me a hand?
<Ze_Force> hi, is it possible to use both the rt-kernel and fglrx drivers with UbuntuStudio ?
<cfhowlett> rt kernel is mostly for audio concerns.  fglrx is graphics.  choose.
<Ze_Force> is multimedia a futurist concept here ? ^^
<cfhowlett> Ze_Force, no.  just trying to suggest a focus.   I see no reason why rt wouldn't run fglrx
<Ze_Force> it is because the rt-patch used to prevent installation of the fglrx driver in the past
<cfhowlett> easy to test ...
<Ze_Force> I am on Sabayon (gentoo variant) right now
<Ze_Force> considering switching to US
<Ze_Force> what is the default desktop ?
<cfhowlett> xfce4
<Ze_Force> cool
<cfhowlett> next version, 14.04 will be LTS.  I'd recommend you go with 12.04 and upgrade in April
<Ze_Force> is it possible to change it for another desktop easily like it is possible with Ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> Ze_Force, ubuntustudio is ubuntu.   It's built on Xubuntu= ubuntu + xfce4.  switch destkop environments is easy
<Ze_Force> fine
<Ze_Force> Sabayon is a bitch
<Ze_Force> gentoo was better
<studio-user295> hola
<ziggy> Hi. I have been using ardour for some time now and while it really seems to be promising, the fact that it crashes all the time (and corrupts sessions) is quite annoying. Is there a serious alternative?
<ziggy> I don't like renoise, because I prefer playing unquantized midi notes and also use audio hardware. Rosegarden seems to be complicated (is it worth the effort?) and qtractor is unfinished...
<holstein> ziggy: dosent crash for me
<holstein> i would say, the serious alternative would be to troubleshoot your issues
<holstein> i would relax the jack settings
<holstein> ziggy: are you using an internal audio device?
<ziggy> To avoid segmentation faults?
<holstein> ziggy: i get no segmentation faults
<ziggy> No, external usb interface
<holstein> ziggy: i use a well supported firewire interface
<ziggy> It literally gave me ~ 3 segmentation faults just today.
<holstein> ziggy: i have a test i do. i run at 3ms latency 8 tracks recording and 24/96
<ziggy> Using AVLinux
<holstein> i do that overnight
<holstein> i get no segmentation faults or xruns
<holstein> ziggy: AVlinux is more of an appliance
<holstein> ziggy: its not officially supported here, but if you are having issues with it, it could be due to upgrading it
<holstein> ziggy: sounds to me like its driver related
<holstein> ziggy: what would i do? test with another audio device, such as the internal audio card
<holstein> ziggy: relax the jack settings are run with the internal card for a bit
<holstein> ziggy: ubuntutsudio avlinux and ardour/JACK are quite stable
<ziggy> So is there some alternative to ardour? I also don't like the midi editor that much, sometimes notes disappear when I draw them.
<holstein> ziggy: there are many
<holstein> ziggy: your problem is *not* wth ardour
<holstein> ziggy: there is no problem like you mention inherent in ardour
<holstein> ziggy: there is issues like that iherent with driver support
<holstein> ziggy: test with another audio device
<ziggy> Other audio applications do not give me these errors.
<holstein> ziggy: they are likely not useing the resources the same
<holstein> ziggy: no one has those issues with ardour.. they are not known bugs.. i do not have those issues with ardour.. i do have those issues with audio devies
<holstein> devices*
<holstein> ziggy: there are many DAWs.. renoise is a popular one for midi folk
<ziggy> Well I congratulate you to that, but I do.
<holstein> ziggy: sure.. but that doesnt make the issue and "ardour issue"
<ziggy> And I am using AVLinux which is supposed to come pre-configured, isn't it?
<holstein> ziggy: avlinux is an appliance.. it is not to be upgraded
<holstein> ziggy: did you upgrade it?
<ziggy> Only to the newsest ardour version.
<holstein> ziggy: this is the ubunstudio channel.. try ubuntustudio 13.10 live
<holstein> ziggy: i have no such crashes on AVlinux stock.. it is not intended to be upgraded
<ziggy> Seriously man, I appreciate your efforts but I was only coming here to get some information about alternative daws.
<holstein> ziggy: there are many.. renoise, as i said, is a popular one
<holstein> ziggy: ardour is one of the best and well supported pieces of software for opensource in general
<holstein> ziggy: you will not find anything more supported in audio, and not much in the larger FOSS ethos
<ziggy> Ubuntu Studio comes with the RT kernel enabled by default, right?
<holstein> ziggy: *nothing* has an RT kernel anymore
<holstein> ziggy: we have a lowlatency kernel by default that performs quite well
<ziggy> Oh, I don't care whether it's open source. I'd even say that's become a label of unfinished and unintuitive software most of the time.
<holstein> ziggy: renoise is not open.. and i didnt assume you cared, which is why i suggested it
<ziggy> Ok, thank you. I have an installation disc sitting right next to me. Will try that next week.
<holstein> ziggy: i dont and didnt suggest installing anything
<holstein> ziggy: try the latest ubunustudio 13.10 live without installing
<ziggy> Renoise is installed in AVLinux by default. As I have stated, I like to not use quantized midi tracks. REnoise aims for a type of computer generated music that I don't want to make.
<holstein> ziggy: renoise is one of the other larger and well supported DAWs
<holstein> ziggy: qtractor, rosegarden. there are many
<holstein> nondaw
<holstein> ardour is the major one with support that folks prefer on linux
<holstein> im sure you can untick a "quantize" button in renoise..
<ziggy> YES! But of course you can!
<ziggy> The thing is, this program is built around a workflow to generate a genre of music which I do ... not... like...
<ziggy> Christ, gimme a chance to answer.
<holstein> ziggy: ?
<ziggy> You can even record classical music with renoise. But people strangely don't do it.
<holstein> ziggy: i do not mean to be abrasive and i assure you im not removing any chance from you to answer.. cheers
<holstein> ziggy: im only offering to you big, well supported, well known, and stable options
<ziggy> Thank you for your efforts.
<holstein> ziggy: the ardour issue is not even on this operating system. and AVlinux is not intended to upgrade, or install ardour into it.. its an appliance, and its not supported or created anymore
<ziggy> Was just checking whether there was something I might have missed.
<holstein> ziggy: there are many in the ubuntu and debian repositories.. you can always check with kxstudio or #opensourcemusicians and see if someone shares your workflow
<ziggy> Ubuntu Studio is off-putting because it comes with this shiny annoying shell that eats up my CPU performance and I want something that just works (TM) without having to configure shit for a week or so, hence AVLinux.
<holstein> ziggy: this is not the avlinux support channel
<holstein> ziggy: there is a reason you are here, and i suggest trying the ubuntustudio 13.10 live.. it has none of those "issues" for me
<ziggy> And... here it comes again: I know. I was trying to get suggestions regarding some DAW other than ardour and figured I could ask here.
<holstein> ziggy: you did, and i did.. cheers.. avlinux is not created any longer
<ziggy> Now that is not entirely true, you see the latest version was released ... approx. 3 months ago.
<holstein> ziggy: the developer told me there would be no more releases, and i have seen none..
<ziggy> I am very confident that the latest version is just about 3 months old.
<holstein> ziggy: the most recent effort lists as a "beta"
<holstein> ziggy: its not a release though.. its a beta, and you are having issues.. and its not officially release.. and i was told my the developer there would be no more releases
<holstein> ziggy: i use it.. and i like it.. but i dont run beta software in production.. and i dont have any issues with ardour as you report
<ziggy> Thank god I still have this copy of Ubuntu Studio floating around
<ziggy> Ubuntu Studio it shall be.
<ziggy> good night.
<paulo_> ola
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-01
<leor> hello
<leor> anyone here?
<leor> who have the audio plugin not working properly?
<leor> hi
<leor> I found a fix for audio plugin
<jeevanus> hi, im using a USB Wifi dongle, but its not detecting
<jeevanus> its showing in lsusb
<jeevanus> can some one help?
<leor> hold on
<leor> what is your dongle?
<jeevanus> Leoxsys
<jeevanus> Leoxyx LEO-NANO 150N
<leor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149754
<trond_> how to install silverlight
<holstein> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<holstein> trond_: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, so you follow whatever method the silverlight team/devs say you should for ubuntu
<holstein> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in saucy
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/318284/moonlight-silverlight-is-it-still-working seems relevant
<trond_> where can i download moonlight package
<holstein> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<holstein> trond_: where ever its hosted.. and how ever that team makes it available
<ebitz> Anybody on how to save my display setup using nvidia settings panel? Save Config seems to not work
<ebitz> Using 13.10 and nvidia 319
<iamhere> i'm having a little problem understanding all the sound systems in US
<iamhere> can anyone help me?
<iamhere> hello?
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-02
<gfallbackjcbv> anyone here
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gfallbackjcbv> im trying to install muse 2.1.2 and its not compiling saying does not know command
<GridCube> can you paste the message to a pastebin please?
<holstein> gfallbackjcbv: what command? what is the exact error? where are you getting the packages from?
<ddragon> Hi
<ddragon> anyone here?
<prpl_> alibi
<uuser100> I don't know, if this is the right chatroom. I have an audio issue. I use Ubuntu 12.10. and Jitsi. During a video call there is a very bad echo. I read on the internet, that the next version of PulseAudio(I have 2.1.) has a way better echo cancellation. I don't want to upgrade to the next Ubuntu version and would like to know if there is a possibility just to upgrade PulseAudio and not Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> uuser100, of course.  get the latest from the PA website or compile it yourself and install.
<uuser100> cfhowlett, and should I uninstall PulseAudio 2.1?
<cfhowlett> uuser100, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio will do that.
<uuser100> cfhowlett, and this will not crash my system? I have not many skills to fix it than.
<cfhowlett> uuser100, without knowing more about why  the default is acting up,I can't say.  moreover, I only boot LTS so, I'm still in 12.04.
<cfhowlett> uuser100, could be that your video calling speeds/services are at fault, not ubuntu.  I did some video conferencing last week from China and it ALL sounded bad - but for China, that's normal.
<cfhowlett> uuser100, is it ONLY video that gets stupid?
<uuser100> cfhowlett, the sound itself is quit good, but there is an echo, which makes the conversation very difficult. And it is a call within Europa.
<cfhowlett> uuser100,  try a different connection and a different video call, e.g. skype.
<cfhowlett> OR go ahead and upgrade your PA and see if that fixes it.
<uuser100> OK, if there is a possibility to get a package for 12.10. without compiling? I am not that good at it.
<zequence> uuser100: you might want to check if you can find a PPA for it.
<uuser100> zequence, I am trying, but had no success till now.
<cfhowlett> uuser100, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Download/   I'll send you a bill for the 15 seconds of googling this search consumed
<cfhowlett> :)
<uuser100> cfhowlett, thanks : )
<uuser100> cfhowlett, I had this page already opened, but did not find a PPA in the way I know it in Ubuntu. Sorry, but I am still learning.
<cfhowlett> no apologies needed.
<cfhowlett> the git seems to be for developers.  full "older" versions are what you want.  see the link on the page.  sorry.  gtg
<trond_> how to install silverlig
<zequence> trond_: silverlight? You can't
<zequence> what do you need it for?
<trond_> watch tv
<zequence> netflix? or just anything?
<zequence> You might be able to install silverlight in wine, not sure, and it might not work anyway
<trond_> tv2 Norway
<zequence> trond_: You should tell them to stop using silverlight
<zequence> flash is bad enough
<Felishia> ubuntu studio?... wait this is a program I suppose and not about music inside linux
<dtor> i just installed ubuntustudio 13.10 on my sony laptop. it's great, but my firefox will stop playing audio if i open hydrogen at the same time
<dtor> if i do a "sudo alsa force-reload" it will fix the audio in firefox, but then hydrogen audio stops working until i restart
<dcosnet> hi all
<dcosnet> anyone got wine and multilib installing on 64bit 13.10 ubuntu studio?
<dcosnet> or am i better off just doing a multilib studio setup manually? haha
<dcosnet> downloading so i can test that scenario in a vm
<dcosnet> i tried it native on a laptop last weekend and entire system broke, but i wasnt trying to hard either
<dcosnet> side tracked that day
<dcosnet> i didnt see ia32-libs though in apt repo's when i had looked which didnt help at all
<arthus> tf643hrh
<dcosnet> ps. ubuntu studio doesnt like being in a vm to much. at least not with default video driver cirus. changing to vga was fine.
<Guest33817> mahlzeit, jemand da?
<ltd-wheeler> hallo?
<robford> Hi all, just installed US 13.10. One problem I have. I used Hydrogen and since closing it, I have no audio on youtube, clementine etc until I reboot. Can anyone please advise?
<robford> Do I need to do something with JAck/ALSA??
<robford> Anybody?
<zequence> robford: What are you using to start jack with?
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> You can pipe desktop audio to jack, if you want
<zequence> start jackdbus (default qjackctl settings), open pulseaudio settings and set output to jack
<robford> I dont lol (Sorry I am a noob). I start US and then just open Hydrogen (Sound on youtube before this is fine), Hydrogen works fine and then when I close it, there's no sound from Web browser or media player, I suspect I'm missing something obvious?
<robford> Ok, I've opened qjackctl
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-03
<robford> Cant find pulse audio settings though
<robford> I'm gonna have to pickup on this in the morning, thanks for the link, will try suss it out from there cheers
<haven__> hi, still dealing with internet cutting out from time to time.  ruled out mozilla issue, dual boot of Win7 connects to internet with no problem.  how do I ping router and gateway?  I see a number of IP addresses associated with my wifi network--which do I use?
<zequence> haven__: Probably your default gateway is 192.168.1.1
<zequence> So: ping 192.168.1.1
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-27
<acombos> Hello guys. I've been searching but couldn't find anything. If anyone could explain me or give me a link to read.. I have an m-audio sono 61 USB piano. I do not know how to make it work in ubuntu studio. I am a newbie (just installed few days ago), and I can't get to use my keyboard.
<delt> *sigh* this damn bug again..... it seems to be caused by a script i wrote to switch keyboard layouts
<delt> CTRL key behaviour is inverted, except for window manager operations
<delt> ie. i have to press ctrl+tab in terminal windows for tab-complete, etc etc
<delt> anyone want to take a look at that script?
<holstein> delt: what script?
<delt> holstein: a script i wrote that changes the keyboard layout
<holstein> delt: ok.. whats the question?
<delt> holstein: that bug again, when tab and ctrl+tab are inversed....
<holstein> delt: i dont konw the bug..
<Xerwer> hi
<Xerwer> is there a way to ask xchat to join specific channels on start ?
<zequence> Xerwer: There are some tips here on that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/IRC#XCHAT
<zequence> It's an old guide, so could be something changed since. Not a xchat user myself anymore
<Xerwer> thanks zequence
<Xerwer> what client do you use ?<
<zequence> irssi through screen on a server, which I ssh into
<zequence> Means I can keep it on 24/7, and see what everyone wrote while I was away
<zequence> I'm on 50 channels, and have some alerts on, so if someone said something that I find interesting, I usually know about it
<zequence> Not every Ubuntu developer uses irc, but it can be usefu
<zequence> xhat is a nice first step into learning irc though (which I did only a few years ago)
<Xerwer> Ok i see
<Xerwer> I'll stay on xChat for now :P
<Xerwer> btw i found what I was looking for on your link and thanks
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-28
<wutang> hi, is anyone available?
<holstein> wutang: what up?
<wutang> trying to install, but getting i8042: No controller found
<wutang> anyone here?
<wutang> why is it on my install, its having zero indication of install progress
<wutang> like its still spinning, but its not saying anything
<cfhowlett> wutang, for how long?
<wutang> in on ten minutes?
<wutang> its still going, but yeah heard you in other room and ill wait a bit longer
<t003> Hi any online guide to setup home networking with ubuntu studio 14.04.1?
<t003> I only know how to do it with windows
<caboose885> what kind of home network?
<t003> Basically I want to setup share folders to transfer installation files among computers
<t003> Maybe share a printer too
<caboose885> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<t003> That will do as a start point. Thank you very much
<caboose885> NFS is only for file sharing I believe. I don't think it has printer support
<caboose885> no problem
<t003> I will research both to see wich meets my needs
<caboose885> if you went with NFS you would probably need to run CUPS along with it for the printing functionality
<t003> Ok caboose885 I think cups is already installed on my sistem because it is needed for playonlinux
<t003> thank you for the extra info
<caboose885> no worries. Your question would also be valid in #ubuntu since its general ubuntu. Not really Ubuntu Studio specific. Just in case no one is around if you need additional help
<Gatchan> Hi everyone !
<Gatchan> I have a problem with my ubuntustudio, which I’ve recently installed, at the reboot it won’t show anything but blank screen.
<Gatchan> I searched on the net and find out it’s related with my GeForce GT 730. I tried to boot without splash and quiet, tried also ‘nouveau.modeset=0’ and ‘xforcevesa’ and if the installation had complete, I cannot boot and just see the black screen
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Gatchan: i link "nomodeset", becuase i dont think that is the "right" way to implement it
<holstein> Gatchan: you can try the recovery mode as well, and just install the driver you need in the terminal
<Gatchan> I try but even the grub won’t show up, unless I get to the BIOS first (I’ll try this way)
<Gatchan> thanks by the way
<holstein> sure.. in that scenario, i would test my hardware.. i would make sure that the bios is set properly
<holstein> the bios settings need to be set right *before* you get to the OS and the disks.. and grub.. if you are not seeing grub, then you are likely not having an issue with the GPU driver.. but, more with the machine booting.. bios misconfiguration or failing hard drive.. etc
<holstein> Gatchan: if its "slow" here, after i leave (i need to run now, actually) you can use #ubuntu or #xubuntu for general driver assistance.. since the nvidia drivers are not specific to ubuntustudio in anyway.. and ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. good luck
<Gatchan> thank you
<Gatchan> Ubottu holstein thank you, I change the BIOS settings and install bumblebee and primus, as far as I know, everything’s fine… I hope…  (Sorry, I’m a total noob, even on irc)
<ubottu> Gatchan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gatchan> :D
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-29
<jean> hello
<Unit193> Hello!@
<jean> I'm new using ubuntu studio, would you suggest to me sothing to understand quicly this software?
<Unit193> Perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UserGuide ?
<jean> ok, thank you
<coelebs> how to make gimp paint bucket tool behave like the one on older paint programs?
<coelebs> so it wont leave thin white line between line and fill
<cfhowlett> coelebs, ask #gimp
<ObrienDave> so, why isn't the 64bit on the torrent page yet? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<snowplow> Hello
<snowplow> I've lost sound on my Asus KD72R laptop
<snowplow> Seems it uses ALSA by default
<snowplow> How to fix it?
<yorwos> hi all , I'm getting some weird things on my software updater . 2 files : "linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP"  + "lowlatency linux kernel image". same for headers 2files.  is this normal ? i dont understand whats different between those 2 files (1st time i see the SMP thingy)
<user_> Hello
<delt_> at mypar
<delt_> oops
<delt_> at my parents house, trouble with the sound card on compaq laptop
<delt_> output works fine, no mic input.
<caboose885> delt_, was the mic input previously working or has it never been working?
<delt_> works fine in windows, linux no go
<delt_> using pulseaudio, default setup
<delt_> pavucontrol shows no input signal.
<caboose885> what model laptop?
<delt_> compaq, alsamixer shows sound card as Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI
<delt_> compaq presario cq60
<caboose885> so headphones work but mic doesn't?
<delt_> speakers work... havent tested headphones
<caboose885> I bet headphones might not work
<delt_> output works fine, but no input from device. the application (ie. skype) shows up in pavucontrol's input streams but no signal
<caboose885> it seems like it might be trying to push audio over HDMI only
<caboose885> does it have two sound devices available in the sound manager?
<delt_> trying to find a pair of headphones to test....
<delt_> sound manager as in pavucontrol?
<caboose885> try "aplay -l"
<caboose885> from terminal
<caboose885> yep delt_
<delt_> http://pastebin.com/2tA02T29
<delt_> headphones are working fine btw
<caboose885> oh ok. Thats good.
<caboose885> we are talking about the built in mic correct?
<delt_> yep.
<delt_> weird, everything else is working fine.
<caboose885> so it looks like one user was able to fix their issue with adding the following line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf " options snd-hda-intel model=hp position_fix=1 enable=yes"
<caboose885> no idea if that will work for you though
<caboose885> you will have to reboot I believe for changes to take effect
<delt_> or unload/reload the hda module
<caboose885> I had a similar issue with my netbook. By default my mic and headphones wouldn't work
<delt_> rebooting is probably easier....
<caboose885> delt_, try it :)
<caboose885> whatever you think is better for you
<delt_> okie, here goes...
<caboose885> good luck sir
<caboose885> hopefully it fixes it
<delt_> thanks, rebooting now...
 * caboose885 twiddles thumbs
<caboose885> wb
<user_> caboose885, thanks! works, parents very happy :D
<caboose885> :D
<caboose885> awesome. Glad it was an easy fix.
<caboose885> and I didn't break anythign
 * caboose885 wipes sweat away
<user_> hehheh (: thanks !!
<user_> so i'll be back later from home.
<caboose885> alrighty. Good luck :)
<caboose885> many of the questions I've seen asked in here could be answered in #ubuntu. Maybe include that in the topic that way if no one here is around to help the user doesn't walk away unassisted? Worst case #ubuntu tells them to ask in here :)
<delt_> Hello again
<delt_> the laptop lid bug is still present in 14.04.1
<delt_> screen turns off, no way to get it back on.
<delt_> ok, with the nvidia proprietary driver, the lid doesnt black out the screen but causes other problems (this hardware is kind of dodgy)
<delt_> so i have to use the nouveau driver, except with this driver, the screen blacks out when i close the laptop lid, only way to get it back is to reboot
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-30
<SohamG> How do i change my resolution to 1920x1080?
<SohamG> anybody around?? ^
<cfhowlett> SohamG, yep.  install the proper gpu driver and you should offered the choice
<zgorbyo> hi all
<zgorbyo> isthere any way to make compiz work inubuntu studio 14.04?
<SohamG> How do i make the resolution 1920x1080?
<zequence> SohamG: Depends on support for your screen. Flat screen using VGA?
<zequence> With VGA, you might not be able to get that res
<zequence> Otherwise, it should be as simple as changing screen resolution in the display settings
<SohamG> i am on HDMI....and on #ubuntu i was told i need to get the friver
<SohamG> zequence, ^
<zequence> driver, you mean?
<SohamG> yup :P
<zequence> What's the output of this command?: lspci | grep VGA
<zequence> Two screens, or one?
<SohamG> one : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)
<zequence> Ok, pretty new one. novueau - the free driver for nvidia usually handles the card pretty ok
<SohamG> ok ill get it..thanks :)
<zequence> noveau is already installed
<zequence> It's the one you get with the OS
<zequence> You'll want to get the nvidia proprietary driver
<SohamG> ah...command?
<zequence> There might be an application starter for "Extra drivers" somewhere in the menu
<zequence> Or, you can use the gui program called something like Software Properties. Think you should be able to start it with the command: software-properties-gtk
<zequence> Under the tab for extra drivers, you should see some alternatives
<zequence> There's a package called nvidia-current, but that won't install the latest drivers
<zequence> If you type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-
<SohamG> i see none of that....
<zequence> and then hit the TAB button a couple of times
<zequence> ..you should see some alternatives
<SohamG> theres an additional software tab which is blank, and another 'other software' one which has nothing to do with nvidia
<zequence> Those are for repository settings. Not what I'm after
<SohamG> thats what the command got me
<zequence> Are you on Ubuntu Studio 14.04?
<zequence> It's the same app, but there should be a tab for extra drivers, or additional drivers, or something like that
<zequence> But, I don't know which OS you are on, even, so :)
<zequence> I'm assuming Ubuntu Studio, since you are asking here
<SohamG> yup i am on that....but the additional drivers was blank
<zequence> Make sure the "restricted" repo in the first tab is toggled on
<zequence> That's where the drivers live
<zequence> A full list of anything having to do with NVIDIA can be found doing: apt-cache search nvidia
<zequence> You only want one package
<zequence> nvidia-<version>
<zequence> I think nvidia-current would install nvidia-304, which is not the latest version
<zequence> ..and this is a regular install, right? Not on a virtual machine, or something like that.
<zequence> Ah, of course it is (lspci ..)
<SohamG> there was no restricted toggle?? :o
<SohamG> wait....a guy from #ubuntu gave me a command...ill try it and see if it works...
<zequence> SohamG: http://i.stack.imgur.com/LeBSz.png
<zequence> Third toggle from the top
<zequence> Proprietary Drivers for devices (restricted)
<SohamG> oh that...it was ticked
<zequence> That's an older version, so it doesn't have the "additional drivers" tab
<zequence> SohamG: Should look like this http://www.binarytides.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ubuntu-software-updates-nvidia.png
<SohamG> it did....
<SohamG> but it doesnt :O
<zequence> I'm saying the picture didn't have the additional drivers tab, since it's from an older version
<zequence> Anyway, I've told all the ways you can get it installed
<zequence> So, good luck
<SohamG> ok....:/
<zequence> sudo apt-get install nvidia-<version> (replace <version> with the correct version you want to use)
<soham_> zequence : do you think that the nvidia drivers are  not showing up in the 'software and updates' cause i am in india?
<cfhowlett> soham_, more likely you need to enable partner repositories in software sources
<soham_> i have all tick boxes ticked....
<zymm> hello ubuntu studio!
<zymm> banging my head against the wall with jack. anyone care to help out?
<soham_> cfhowlett : i have everything enabled
<cfhowlett> soham_, bring your question to #ubuntu for more eyes on
<soham_> ok
<coelebs> zymm: just tell us what's wrong
<coelebs> i usually bruteforce my jack settings
<Guest18364> audio set?
<Guest18364> come si resetta l'audio di ubuntu
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> actually..
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<holstein> !audio | Guest18364
<ubottu> Guest18364: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest18364> okey you can help me to reset my audio card?
<holstein> Guest18364: software cant do that
<holstein> Guest18364: you'll need to ask the manufacturer of the hardware how you are to reset that device
<holstein> if you are asking how to reset the audio in your ubuntu installation to default.. what have you done?
<holstein> if you have added PPA's and broken the system in some way, we dont have a "reset to default" button.. i will need more details
<holstein> a fresh install is always an easy way to reset to default.. depending on how much hassle its going to be to "save" the current install
<Guest18364> ubuntu studio can change the volume but ai dont hearing
<Guest18364> yes sir
<holstein> Guest18364: you can change the volume? but you cant hear anything?
<holstein> Guest18364: that doesnt make any sense.. have you tried the !it channel?
<holstein> Guest18364: are you using JACK?
<Guest18364> join ubuntu-it
<holstein> ... /join #ubuntu-it
<holstein> *details* :)
<SohamG> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-343' is giving me 'Unable to locate....' i am trying to get drivers for my gtx 750ti. How do i fix this?
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> SohamG: i would just search "nvidia" in the pacakge manager of your choice.. or use the GUI on the software sources
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<holstein> you can also use tab complete to be sure you are actually referring to the file/package properly..
<SohamG> holstein : i tried 2 different IRC commands and tried the software and updates GUI...nothing has worked...
<holstein> SohamG: irc commands?
<holstein> SohamG: dont just randomly input commands you see
<holstein> SohamG: open whatever software package manager you want to use, update the sources cache, and search nvidia
<SohamG> holstein : i dint even realize what a silly mistake i had done :P..by irc i meant terminal apt-get commands....
<holstein> SohamG: in the software sources GUI, you will see "restricted drivers"
<holstein> SohamG: *if* a driver is avialable, it will show up
<holstein> SohamG: nvidia doesnt have to provide you with a linux driver, since they didnt promise you they would.. so, there may not be one for your hardware
<SohamG> thats what many have told me...but nothing showed up...and i have a gtx 750ti....and i am *pretty* sure it has a linux driver...
<holstein> SohamG: you can be assured that nvidia didnt promise you linux support
<SohamG> my point of doing this is to get 1920x1080 resolution..is there any other way to get it?
<holstein> SohamG: i would just use the included default opensource driver and try the GUI arandr
<holstein> SohamG: dont assume that *if* you get a proprietary driver working, that its going to address your resolution issue..
<holstein> it could have other negatives that you dont want
<SohamG> shoould i try to run the .exe that the card shipped with?
<holstein> SohamG: thats for the windows support they promised you
<holstein> SohamG: it will not work, and is not intended to work with linux, or any other operting system, or other versions of windows
<SohamG> ah....
<holstein> SohamG: you *should* try the tool "arandr" and see if you can force the resolution you are asking about
<holstein> SohamG: you should then look at the GUI for the proprietary software.. see if you are offered a proprietary option there
<SohamG> what do you refer to by 'proprietary software?
<holstein> SohamG: nvidia doesnt give a driver to linux for you to have
<SohamG> so?
<holstein> SohamG: intel, for example, does.. so, when you install linux, the linux kernel has the driver *in* the kernel
<SohamG> ah...
<holstein> SohamG: *so*, when you install nvidia hardware, you are not given that driver.. by default
<SohamG> so i need to....?
<holstein> SohamG: ubuntu, linux, ubuntustudio *any* linux *cant* included that driver
<holstein> SohamG: you need to try the tool friend. arandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (utopic), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<holstein> you can see if you can make the resolution higher with the GUI tool arandr while using the open source driver you are using now
<SohamG> not working....cant force 1920x1080......
<holstein> SohamG: in arandr?
<SohamG> YES
<holstein> SohamG: no caps, please
<SohamG> sorry...yes
<holstein> SohamG: your patiences will be what allows me to provide support for the device that nvidia doesnt provide support for, now that you are doing what they have *not* intended you to to
<holstein> patience*
<holstein> SohamG: please open the source GUI from the menu, and look for proprietary drivers in the proprietary drivers tab
<holstein> SohamG: are you able to find that? are you offered any alternative drivers?
<SohamG> if by src gui you mean software-properties-gtk, then it doesnt show *anything*
<holstein> SohamG: so, you literally have a blank box?
<SohamG> pretty much...but others i have asked have gotten stuff in that box...
<holstein> SohamG: pretty much? is the box blank? or no?
<holstein> SohamG: i need details, friend.. you can take screenshots if that helps you better assist me
<SohamG> yes it is...only says 'no additional driver available'
<SohamG> and i have added a ppa i was told elsewhere
<holstein> SohamG: then, there may actually be *no* driver available for that hardware
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> SohamG: what ppa? from where?
<SohamG> this one : https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<SohamG> from a person in #ubuntu
<holstein> SohamG: please open a terminal, and run
<SohamG> run what?
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<holstein> SohamG: please note that we are not responsible for that driver.. and that you can end up with more issues than you have now
<holstein> SohamG: i suggest, use the hardware "as-is" and purchase with linux support in mind in the future
<SohamG> yup...i have already updated so can i skip that?? and i was kinda forced to use linux when my windows failed me while trying to dual boot
<holstein> SohamG: dont skip *anything
<holstein> SohamG: linux wont "Fix" broken hardware.. if "windows failed" due to bad hardware..
<holstein> SohamG: please literally do *exatly* this.. open a terminal and run.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SohamG> no no it dint because of bad hardware....it *might* be because i have a apu-gpu combo...
<holstein> SohamG: you can paste the output if you'd like me to help you parse it.. othrewise, dont skip *anything*
<holstein> SohamG: *all* hardware fails, so it ill do you well to test for that..
<holstein> SohamG: nothing about ubuntu is preventing nvidia from supporting that apu-gpu under linux
<holstein> SohamG: please try installing the driver from the ppa you added..
<SohamG> ohk....but i had frequent blue screens with windows....
<SohamG> yes yes its happening now
<holstein> SohamG: sure.. that *typically* means bad/failing hardware
<SohamG> but my pc is hardly a year old...
<holstein> SohamG: *all* hardware *will* fail
<SohamG> is it because i have a slightly older mobo or what?
<holstein> SohamG: im not saing yours is bad.. im saying, you shouldnt assume its all software related
<holstein> SohamG: if hardware is failing, installing linux wont help
<SohamG> i highly doubt a failure...everything is fine with just a random hiccuo here and there...is that hardware too?
<holstein> SohamG: sure, friend.. but, *if* you continue having issues, test, so you can be certain..
<SohamG> how do i test?
<holstein> SohamG: bad ram can usually be described as "a hiccup"..
<SohamG> but how do i check if its faulty?
<holstein> SohamG: the manufacturer of the hardwqre may provide a utility.. or, you can use *any* live ubuntu iso or installation.. in the menu there is a memtest
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest for example
<SohamG> ok...didnt know that..
<holstein> but, im not saying that is your issue.. just that, *if* you have issues in windows, installing linux doesnt "fix" anything, if the issue is hardware
<holstein> running *any* operating system on hardware that was not intended to run the operating system can force compromises
<SohamG> yup i got that..i dualed linux cuz it's simply cool :P....anyway, there is no memtest in the menu for studio..
<holstein> nvidia is welcome to provide you a driver, like the *.exe they gave you for whatever version/s of windows they promised you support for.. they can also give the support to main linux, and it would just be included, like all the other drivers
<holstein> SohamG: there *is* memtest in the grub menu of *all* ubuntus
<holstein> SohamG: thats why i suggested it
<holstein> SohamG: if you literally just now started looking for it, maybe just take a minute to review https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest and note the details.. or, tell me more details about what you are trying
<holstein> SohamG: try  asking questions.. that helps me help you.. "there is no memtest in the menu for studio" is not a quesiton, for example. its a definitive statement..
<SohamG> grub menu? and i am trying to figure out what went wrong with my windows....
<holstein> SohamG: ubuntu, linux, and/or ubuntustudio are not intended for that
<holstein> SohamG: they dont have "what happened to my windows" areas.. you can use them to move or recover data.. but, you can do that without installing them
<SohamG> oh and i misunderstood 'menu' i thought it was the one on the topbar....and to repeat myself, i was intending to get linux cuz it was cool, but in that process i messed up my windows...
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> regardless of what operating system or systems you are installing, one should have backups or clones, or ways to recover
<SohamG> I *am* using studio as i type...and the messing up of windows, i *think* was shut cause i shut it down abruptly...
<holstein> *all* hard drives fail. so plan for that totaly failule, and you can recover from any breakage
<SohamG> and yes, i should have been more prepared...
<holstein> SohamG: shutting down any OS like that can cause issues..
<holstein> you can go into the windows install now, and get the data out.. and ask the manufacturer for recovery media
<holstein> you can then, recover windows.. and reinstall linux
<holstein> i suggest using main ubuntu, or xubuntu..
<SohamG> yes i know...but in the past, with winXP (i was using win7) i could shut it down any way i liked and it didnt complain...
<holstein> SohamG: no
<SohamG> and i dont happern to have the install disk....
<holstein> SohamG: you can *never* hard reset machines like that
<holstein> SohamG: it *will* cause an issue, eventually,.. with the hard drive
<SohamG> well that explains a *lot* for me...
<holstein> SohamG: you can ask the manufacturer for one, since, they sold it to you, and you paid for it
<holstein> they sometimes want a few bucks to print the media.. some of them provide a download link.. or just give them to you free
<SohamG> um..i am sorry...but..i didnt exactly pay for it.....
<holstein> you can try fsck
<holstein> SohamG: you should.. and can
<SohamG> please dont be mad at me....i pirated it...
<holstein> SohamG: then, buy the disc, and enjoy the support for the os you want to use
<holstein> otherwise, that is *quite* dangerous.. especially these days
<holstein> google searching "windows 8" or "windows10 installation torrent" can just get you to some *really* serious malware
<SohamG> um..i am a teen...and dont really have the money for it...and i live in india...the anti piracy laws havent made it here quite yet
<holstein> SohamG: oh. im not even talking about "laws", friend
<waykool99> Is the Recovery partition still there?
<holstein> SohamG: its not "legal" for you to have the product.. its agains the EULA.. doenst matter where you are
<holstein> SohamG: but, thats not the point.. the point is, its not "safe" to use pirated software like that
<holstein> SohamG: linux/ubuntu is freely available.. i suggest you try it if $$ is a deal break for you. which i understand
<holstein> waykool99: its pirated.. no recovery partition
<SohamG> i know...but whats the option...when i make my own money i will *definitely* buy it then..but...now..
<holstein> SohamG: the option is as i said.. use linux.. its free
<holstein> SohamG: otherwise, you are taking risks.. and you are seeing one of the issues with such risks.. a lack of proper support
<waykool99> Use GParted live cd. In Terminal type Testdisk. You can Copy your windows recovery partition to an "Image" file. Then burn to CD-R.
<holstein> i literally dont care what or how you steal what you steal.. im not the police or your mom.. all im saying is, if you think you can run pirated software these days, and not get malware "baked" into it, you are not being realistic
<SohamG> thanks waykool99, but i am pretty sure a simple fix from the installation disc should fix it..
<holstein> if $$ is an issue (which i understand completely being a musician) take advantage of the software that i and other volunteers work and donate time to to make sure you can have it free
<holstein> SohamG: the ubuntu disks are not intended to do those fixes.. but, you can try fsck
<waykool99> Does install disc have a Repair section?
<SohamG> and holstein, i totally agree with you..i even tried asking my parents to buy a copy but they wont bulge..
<SohamG> and i can get hold of a install disc...
<SohamG> a windows one
<waykool99> Musician here also
<holstein> http://smallbusiness.chron.com/run-chkdsk-ubuntu-54071.html with chkdsk for example
<holstein> SohamG: then, you use linux, friend. or another free of charge option
<caboose885> you might be able to fix it with Trinity Recue Kit: http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?content=TRINITY_RESCUE_KIT____CPR_FOR_YOUR_COMPUTER&front_id=12&lang=en&locale=en
<holstein> waykool99: then ubuntu install disc doenst have "fix windows" options
<caboose885> I would just use Linux though
<holstein> yeah.. i dont see what the issue is.. i dont have money for windows.. so use linux
<holstein> it doesnt cost anything
<waykool99> Sorry i stepped i late. Perhaps this goes deeper.
<waykool99> *in late
<SohamG> holstein..the real issue is not having money...the mindset of us indians is different...'if you can get it for free, why pay for it??!?'
<holstein> chkdsk is what i would try.. if i had a broken operating system from force power off
<SohamG> and yes ill try those solutions mentioned
<holstein> SohamG: sure.. i *get* that friend. linux is free of cost
<holstein> SohamG: its free.. i donate my time so that you can have it free
<SohamG> yup...thats one thing that makes it cool...but does canonnical run on donations then?
<holstein> SohamG: and, the legal issues aside, pirating is not a good idea.. there can be malware in it
<holstein> SohamG: *i* dont run on donations
<holstein> SohamG: canonical is not ubuntu and ubuntu is not canonical..
<waykool99> Agrees with holstein
<holstein> SohamG: you and i are ubuntu.. canonical is a company that pays the bills
<SohamG> ah xD...but how does ubuntu and other linux distro companies get finds?
<SohamG> *funds?
<holstein> SohamG: others do what they do. some *dont* get funds
<holstein> SohamG: ubuntu is "funded" in part by canonical
<waykool99> Donations and pure love and obsession with writing code.
<holstein> the majority of the costs..
<holstein> developers.. bandwidth.. etc
<SohamG> ahh...
<holstein> but, not *all* of making a community and software requires money
<holstein> some of it just requires time
<holstein> there are no paid ubuntustuduio developers.. yet, there is an operating system on top of ubuntu
<SohamG> i understand..know..
<holstein> ubuntustuduio specifically makes *no* money.. but, the ubuntu community is open and ubuntustudio can take advantage of the ubuntu sources and run ubuntustudio on top of that.. and what canonical funds
<waykool99> Ubuntu studio  allocates resources diffently hence it uses a different GUI
<SohamG> and the commands you gave above did work...but i still cant go 1920x1080
<holstein> SohamG: sure.. and you were not promised you could..
<holstein> SohamG: be sure you let nvidia know you would like to use the products they make in linux
<SohamG> so how do i fix the resolution issue?
<waykool99> What graphics card do you have?
<SohamG> gtx 750ti
<holstein> SohamG: well, its not "broken", so you have to basically re-think what you are asking
<holstein> SohamG: nothing is broken to be fixed. linux is doing *exactly* what you were promised, and actually, the nvidia card is doing much more than what you were promised
<holstein> SohamG: there is nothing that linux or ubuntu is doing to prevent you from having the resolution you want.. but there is little it can do to force that from happening
<waykool99> A dev in secondliife gave me fix. When first booting, pull up terminal window.  Type config-nvidia i think
<holstein> SohamG: what would i do? i would try live iso's of different versions of ubuntu.. 12.04, 14.04, 14.10.. xubuntu.. and see if anythingi works "better" out of the box
<holstein> *then*, i would consider that i was not promised linux support, and maybe just enjoy that its working at all. and purchase with linux support in mind in the future
<holstein> SohamG: i have a dual nvidia ion GPU.. its problematic in linux.. but, i found workarounds.. it was not trivial.. but, i realize i was not promised linux support for the dual GPU, and accepted the compromise
<waykool99> DVD of 12.04 lets you create new PW for root login. Just log out, select chaange different user.\
<holstein> i prefer and want to run linux.. so, i decide to take that on
<holstein> a team of professionals were hired by nvidia to make sure that hardware works flawlessly in windows kwith a proper supported driver.. you take that on yourself when you want to run *any* other operating system than nvidia doesnt support
<SohamG> PW?? and i want to run linux, and so i wanted to fix the issue, and thats what got me here...
<holstein> SohamG: nothing is broken, friend
<holstein> SohamG: the resolution issue is not breakage.. it may be that the linux driver is doing the best that it can for you.. and nvidia doesnt provide you a linux driver
<SohamG> sorry wrong word...i wanted to get the resolution i wanted
<waykool99> Holstein, i'm testing back and forth between nVidia's and  the open source drivers.  Open source has way improved from years ago
<holstein> SohamG: breakage would be, "on the box, nvidia said i get a certain resolution".. or, "at the ubuntu site, i was promised a certain resolution with nvidia hardware".. but, neither of those are true
<SohamG> but the command 'apt-get install nvidia-334' DID work....
<waykool99> Ooo.  Good
<holstein> SohamG: 337 was what i suggested
<SohamG> ya thats what i meant..i used the command ypu gave above..
<holstein> SohamG: you can look and see if you actually have the driver running or not.. there is a tool for creating the xorg.conf that i use
<SohamG> and currently, i havent installed any driver...and whats the tool called?
<waykool99> If you DL drivers from nVidia.com, whats next after you type open, run?
<holstein> SohamG: no.. the command i gave above is for 331
<holstein> SohamG: you *did* install the driver
<SohamG> oh right just now..xD
<holstein> SohamG: that comand i gave installs the module into the kernel.. the one that you should try.. the one that you added the sources for
<holstein> SohamG: i suggest looking and seeing *exactly* what driver you are using.. and see about enabling the one you just installed, and test it first.. *before* trying anything else, like the driver from the nvidia site
<SohamG> so should i try 337?
<holstein> SohamG: i have *no* idea
<holstein> SohamG: i would try the one you just installed
<waykool99> Nods agrees
<SohamG> maybe a reboot?
<waykool99> Absolutely
<holstein> SohamG: oh, you'll need to reboot..
<holstein> SohamG: what guide are you following?
<SohamG> the one right here...:P
<holstein> SohamG: no. you came here having added a ppa.. and referring to a guide.. what guide?
<SohamG> no...i dont remember any guide...i was refering to what other people i have told me on other channels
<holstein> SohamG: you referenced a guide that added the PPA..
<holstein> SohamG: anyways.. let me give you the guide i found..
<waykool99> Believe it or  not, a dying power supply can cause graphics cards to go black, lower resolution. Like the dreaded 800x600
<holstein> yup ^
<holstein> but, i have already suggested testing the hardware..
<holstein> also, malware from "bad" pirated windows can infect the bios these days..
<holstein> SohamG: http://askubuntu.com/questions/469377/cant-install-ubuntu-14-04-shows-black-screen-gtx-750-ti is what i would follow
<SohamG> what should i do to check if my PSU is faulty?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install nvidia-337 for example
<holstein> SohamG: you can hire professionals that will test the power.. you can swap it out.. or just rule other things out
<holstein> SohamG: you need to be careful with power..
<SohamG> ok
<waykool99> Holstein,  you wouldn't believe the BIOS hell i went through in  new Asus laptop.
<holstein> waykool99: :/
<waykool99> CMOS was set to seek and find EFI file telling it to reinstall win8.1 IF it happened to get Deleted, which i did in Live dvd GParted.
<holstein> i just buy machines with linux on them.. no hassle :)
<waykool99> Really?
<holstein> if somebody wants me to take an operating system off of something and force another one on, i have a rate for that..
<waykool99> I think MS bullied Dell into killing off ubuuntu
<holstein> ?
<holstein> its just a company.. they made a business decision
<waykool99> Yea. Dell used to  advertise Ubuntu Desktop installs.
<holstein> i dont remember any advertising about that.. but, you can buy linux machines, thats for sure
<waykool99> Yes.  Clicked some banner ads recently that are custom building ubuntu installs.
<holstein> i even downloaded the official dell iso's for ubuntu for a few machines that i repaired
<waykool99> Really?
<holstein> they were listed in the downloads for the hardware
<waykool99> You can access dell's FTPs?
<waykool99> Wow
<SohamG> holstein, you have a computer business or something like that?
<waykool99> You use Service Code to get them?
<holstein> SohamG: not really. im a musician, and im good with computers, so i get hired occasionally
<holstein> waykool99: TBH, i dont remember. i just looked and got what i needed
<holstein> i knew the machines were shipped with linux and windows as well
<SohamG> holstein : and thats why you use ubuntu studio , for the audio features built in?
<waykool99> No. 6  pc's. Home.  Use for recording, DJing on internet and song writer.. was using Audacity. But becoming very very curious about Ardour
<waykool99> SHHH! (I hate desktop. Only use studio since early 2010)
<holstein> SohamG: not really
<holstein> SohamG: i prefer, and want ardour, and jack... and i use ubuntu for that..
<SohamG> ardour??jack??
<holstein> SohamG: correct.. which, if you are not using, or interested in using, you really dont need to be using ubuntustuduio
<holstein> SohamG: its a matter of community supporto
<holstein> SohamG: you can literally be the *only* person with your hardware trying to run ubuntustudio.. and ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, but, you can join a larger community upstream, since, you have no need for anything ubuntustuduio if providing you
<holstein> xubuntu is larger.. and main ubuntu even larger
<waykool99> When you get a chance, play with IDJC. Besides DJing it has multi-trrack recording posssibilites
<waykool99> Xubuntu is only ubuntu i haven't tried
<SohamG> i am using ubuntu studio cause my friend had downloaded it for checking it out and thats all i had handy...i have *terrible* internet atm...
<SohamG> like less than 1mbps down...
<waykool99> Same here. 1Mbps up and down
<waykool99> But mostly download peaks  at  3 Mbps.
<SohamG> but the sad thing is i pay about 30$....
<holstein> how?
<holstein> i mean, you have *no* money for anything ;)
<waykool99> Used to have RR Extreme. 5  Mbps up, 30 Mbps down. It rocked. My routers, swities hubs pcs couldnt keep up
<waykool99> Now comcast is buying time warner. Everyones wondering whats going to happen to our rates
<holstein> waykool99: you need not wonder.. i promise, they wont go down ;)
<waykool99> And comcast throttled bandwidth without telliing customers, alledgilly
<caboose885> I have comcast unfortunately. Great connection 50+Mbps down, 10 Mbps up. But customer service is a nightmare
<SohamG> holstein, as i mentioned above, its not not having money, its the wrong mindset....and i live with my parents...
<waykool99> Yes  i'm heard
<SohamG> anyway gotta go now guys thanks for the awesome help :)
<waykool99> Worked 4 years Tier 1 tech support at road runner/time warner
<waykool99> Glad to offer help. Thank  you Soham\
<caboose885> I don't think the FCC has cleared the merger yet....
<waykool99> Don't know more options. On Sprint cellphone and 7" samsung tablet plus cable insternet. Sprints G4 seems way more expenssive  than cable, by comparison.
<waykool99> Sprints G4 rocks but 10 miles away, switches to G3 and bandwidth chokes
<caboose885> I could totally run full time on my Tmobile connection since I get 30+Mbps down and around 8Mbps up. Its not to shabby. Only thing is my house would have no internet for my server when I'm not home :(
<waykool99> Aww :(
<caboose885> My neighborhood is comcast exclusive too. So I don't really have much of a choice with providers.
<waykool99> Wish i could dump 2 year Tablet wSprint contract
<waykool99> Same here. Time warners owned this area since CableVision
<waykool99> Thinks Comcast will  win dispite all those screaming net-neutrality.
<caboose885> yeah lawmakers don't understand or care enough
<waykool99> Politicians are idiots.  I  promise not to be a politician if my local representative promises not to censor the  web worse than it is
<waykool99> Thank god for tor
<caboose885> we are gonna be sitting around in the future saying "I remember when the internet was vast and exciting..."
<waykool99> Lol. Exactly.
<waykool99> That old email joke that was flying around 15 years ago, about bill gates  getting trademarked the numbers "0" and ""1".  Somethimes thinks he's getting closer to it.
<waykool99> Instead of a joke, could become reality. Hm. You never know.
<waykool99> Local employee told me when your sprint device is turned off, sprint can NOT access it.  Yet the NSA can get into it.
<caboose885> the NSA rumors are getting chuck norris status. Over the top and crazy
<waykool99> I listen to steve  and leo's podcast. For anything spy related.
<waykool99> All ISPs must block Port 1900 UDP.
<waykool99> Nsa uses port 32764 to spy.
<zacarias> Hi. Is it possible to install a lowlatency (or realtime) kernel more recent than 3.8 on a distro based on Ubuntu 12.04?
<waykool99> Not sure. Could try downloading ubuntu studio v12.04 to see in GRUB if it says :Low  latency
<waykool99> Burn the ISO to DVD-R
<fasciniorj> Boa tarde ...
<zacarias> thanks
<belalobo> Heloo everyone! My ubuntustudio keybord shortcuts for volume control sometimes are working sometimes are not. does anyone know the reason for this? thanks
<zequence> belalobo: Sounds like a generic issue, but not sure which software is involved
<zequence> By generic, I mean something not Ubuntu Studio specific. Something like a kernel problem (or rather, driver problem).
<zequence> Or xorg. I don't really know how input works
<zequence> Or maybe something else, even
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-31
<luther> hello everyone, i had my laptop in a dualboot mode with ubuntustudio and elementary os. i formated the partition with elementary os and now when i start my laptop it goes to grub rescue or something. any help in how to fix this please? thanks
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | luther, reinstall grub
<ubottu> luther, reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> luther: ^ i agree.. you should try just using grub repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<luther> 4~so i boot ubuntustudio from an usb and install grub2?
<cfhowlett> luther, that should wok
<cfhowlett> work!  (r key is failing ...)
<holstein> luther: you can use *any* ubuntu live iso and follow the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<luther> so just to confirm, i boot ubuntustudio from usb install grub2 and run it correct?
<luther> ok
<cfhowlett> luther, follow the wiki instructions
<holstein> luther: you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair and use a live iso to re-install the boot loader where you want/need it
<luther> &quit
<grv_> hi all
<ubuntu-studio> hello everyone how do i install boot repair on ubuntustudio live session?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: hey
<ubuntu-studio> ok just managed to install it
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: you just follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ubuntu-studio> now it asks if i want all grub 2 files removed from boot grub
<ubuntu-studio> should i choose no?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: it?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: you should use the tool to do whatever you want/need
<ubuntu-studio> i need it to boot normally again
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: if you have one disc, you can use that tool to reinstall grub to that drive, or partitions, or whatever you need
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: there is no "normally".. just what meets your needs..
<ubuntu-studio> id like to reinstall it to sda7
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: you can have grub on the MBR of the main drive, *if* you only have one drive.. id call that "more normal"
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> ill come back if i have problems
<ubuntu-studio> rebooting now
<ubuntu-studio> &quit
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-01
<SohamG>  I have some unallocated space and a periviously created extended partition. How do i make the unallocated space a part of the extended?
<SohamG> i am following this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK-JHfJqmkY tut to share my wifi to my rasp pi through ethernet; but it id not working. What am i doing wrong?
<barry_> is there any known issues with audacity 2.05 UbuntuStudio 14? I have 2 different computers with that software configuration and Audacity crashes on both. Any ideas
<holstein> barry_: no
<holstein> barry_: are you trying to use it with JACK? please try *not* using jack, and start the application from the terminal and see if you have helpful output.. try from a live iso,a nd with the guest account..
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-02
<zacarias> Is it a good choice to connect two audio interfaces by line level? For instance, if I have an interface connected to a computer with some (say, 4) mics connected and then I add a second interface with two more mics connected and I connect the two by jack cables?
<Guest007> Hi all! How to make enable hibernation on power manager settings and session menu?
<FedeWolfie> Hi all, just installed Ubuntu Studio and it's fast as hell :D
<Caroga> hi all!
<Caroga> got a question, how would one connect to a server from the file manager ? I was able to connect to a server, using webdav, from nautilus, but this is absent in ubuntu studio default installation.
<Caroga> nevermind
<delt> hello
<delt> still somewhat confused about input from multiple sound cards.....
<delt> pavucontrol for some reason shows me my sb live's mic input, but my mic works only when plugged into the hda (motherboard internal) card...
<delt> anyway, i'll be back later, going to my parents house in a few min.
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-26
<bemama> brudo
<cfhowlett> eh?  english please.
<cuatrero> Buenos dias
<cuatrero> Alguien habla español
<cfhowlett> !es | cuatrero
<ubottu> cuatrero: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cuatrero> gracias!
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-27
<George_> hello i have an issue with a focusrite suffire 6 usb, device. Ubuntu can not recognize it as an input device. Is there something i need to do?
<ienamaculata> hi
<Untxia> hello
<Untxia> Did anyone made KDEnlive work on the 15.10 U-Studio pls ? :)
<Untxia> "make", sorry
<ienamaculata> (sorry for my eng.)i see directory proc, 300, 400 subdirectory is this normal
<Untxia> sorry, I had to reboot. I'm trying 14.04.3
<Untxia> euh 15.04.3
<Untxia> Have you ever heard of a, 14.04 install freezing with weird lines on the screen and crashing grub's setup ?
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-28
<studio-user617> sind hier alle ausländer?
<studio-user617> keine deutschen da?
<studio-user617> scheiß ausländer
<studio-user433> aiuto
<studio-user433> quanlcuno di voi ha montato video della gopro con ubuntu studio?
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-29
<Tumulte> hello !
<rouge_> hey guys
<rouge_> could you help me figure out how to start my FW sound card (saw it work on a debian sid but not here
<rouge_> re
<Boheme1> ich suche den deutschen ubuntustudio channel...
<Boheme1> i looking for the german ubuntustudio-channel
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-30
<studio-user645> join
<studio-user645> New here
<JoseJavier> Hi! I just have installed Ubuntu Studio 15.1 (I upgraded it from Ubuntu 15.1) and my network doesn't want to work, specially WiFi (appears the message "enp5s0 no wireless extensions" and "lo no wireless extensions" when I write iwconfig)
<JoseJavier> Can anybody help me with this?
<JoseJavier> Please, if somebody knows how to fix this, write me at josejbt@gmail.com
<bresteau> 14121969
<Demian> hi
<Demian> please i need help; somebody can help me? i want to restore my desktop like are the ubuntu when we instaled
<Demian> Alguien puede ayudarme a restaurrar los iconos que vienen por defecto en ubuntu studio?
<Demian> guys
<Demian> can you hel me?
<Unit193> You want to restore to installed state?  Perhaps re-install?
<Demian> hi, thanks for answer. I would restore the "iconos" for the resent installed state
<Demian> sorry if my english is bad.
<Unit193> !es | You can always try your native Language
<ubottu> You can always try your native Language: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Demian> gracias
<Unit193> Da nada.
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-31
<LikeVinyl> http://radio.nashgul.com.es/birras
<Patero-ng> does anyone here knows what improvements of importance are un vegas 15 that are not in vegas12
<dino> olá
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-01
<iain_> folks looking at running Ardour on Ubuntu Studio, running on older hardware admittedly but it has crashed on me when i was just browsing through the interface
<iain_> I have been looking at info regarding making modifications for ubuntu as a DAW but curious to find other peoples experiences?
<do2kd> Aloha. i search for a noise canceling solution with jackrack or other software in real time. Filtering the noise out of transmissions over the air (ham radio)
<do2kd> sorry for my english, i am german....jack rack is working but i am not able to find the right "filters"
<do2kd> or if you have a complete different idea, also fine. i am open to all, it must work at the end. i don't need a "master" who make all the stuff for me, i need the ideas, the time to "play" with the settings i like to spend, love to test etc.....many thanks - i stay online but went to bed now
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-31
<ivan___> i ned help
<ivan___> cant login to ubuntu one account in softwares
<ivan___> need help anyone?
<ivan___> cant login in ubuntu one
<studio-user558> can somebody help me?
<studio-user558> HOW  to install amd drivers
<studio-user558> for apu a6 6310
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-01
<studio-user205> Hi I installed Ubuntu Studio 16-10 becouse 10-04 crashes when i use ardour
<studio-user205> does enybody know is ardour 4 alredy usabel stabil enough to work in a studio situation (like) cubase
<imenator> Hello everyone, does anyone know how to reach the Calf Plugins developers to make donations? I am not a developer so I don't know how to reach them thru GitHub
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-02
<studio-user511> hi
<blanki> hi guys does anybody uses pcloud ?
<studio-user951>  /join help
<emitattuo> Hi, I have 16.10, and I'm trying to get my Novation Ultranova, which has a built-in audio/MIDI interface, to work.
<emitattuo> I was told it's class-compliant, so I'm not sure what issue I'm running into.
<emitattuo> Neither aplay -l or amidi -l show anything relevant.
<emitattuo> I do see it on lsusb, however.
<emitattuo> Hello
<emitattuo> How are you, Elysion?
<Elysion> Hey, good thanks, yourself?
<emitattuo> All right, just trying to get my new synth to work, but running into a wall.
<emitattuo> Elysion, I don't suppose you have any ideas of what to try next?  Neither aplay -l or amidi -l show anything relevant, but I do see it on lsusb.
<Elysion> I'd love to help, but Im quite new to ubuntu studio and linux audio in general
<emitattuo> In that case, is there anything I could try to help you with?
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-03
<Elysion> Thankyou, Im all good right now though :)
<loot> go
<kankusht> good morning, does anyone know how to get out of kiosk mode on ubuntustudio?
<kankusht> is anyone there?
<studio-user636> Hellooo
<studio-user636> I'm new to ubuntu
<studio-user636> is there anyone how was able to pair devices with bluetooth?
<studio-user636> I have installed ubunto studio 14.10
<studio-user636> sorry 16.10
<emitattuo> Hi, I have 16.10, and I'm trying to get my Novation Ultranova, which has a built-in audio/MIDI interface, to work.  Neither aplay -l or amidi -l show anything relevant, but I do see it on lsusb.
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-04
<studio-user646> hello
<studio-user646> is this the channel where to ask issues regarding Ardour?
<OvenWerks> Ga! stick around a bit...
<gopal> hi
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-05
<studio-user928> hi
<studio-user928> join
<JFlash> hi, I'm just getting started after buying my first keyboard controller, but I have not been able to install Studio due to bad usb stick
<JFlash> my question is about midi notes ending abruptly
<JFlash> I'm using regular ubuntu with LMMS and as soon as the midi key is released the sound cuts of with no fade out
<JFlash> how to fix that?
<studio-user751> alguien en español
<studio-user751> ?
<JFlash> hi, where can I find instrument plugins that I can use in the Carla plugin host?
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-06
<studio-user328> hello
<yag1064> I want to upgrade to 16.10 from 16.04. Not sure how to run the iso. Can anyone help?
<sakrecoer> yag1064: when you boot from the Live ISO on a USB you get the option to upgrade your exisiting install :)
<sakrecoer> that should be it...
<sakrecoer> yag1064: don't forget to backup your disk first: better safe then sorry
<yag1064> ok, thank you have a good day
<studio-user319> Hello peoples!)
<studio-dogoec> hola
<studio-dogoec> !!
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-30
<studio-user814> hello...
<studio-user814> someone speak spanish?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user814> THANKS !!!
<studio-user814> Where can I read abaut ubuntu studio?
<studio-user814> this is my first experience
<studio-user044> hello  there,  I made distro uprade, but 17.10 is so slow
<studio-user236> join
<studio-user236> hi i have a question
<OvenWerks> The answer is 6
<krytarik> !42
<ubottu> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<OvenWerks> I think ubottu needs to look for the word question....
<krytarik> Unattended issue solving!
<OvenWerks> "have you asked in #ubuntu" have you asked in xubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-31
<derryck> Good morning all!
<derryck> Has anyone  used UbuntiStudio with Zoom R16 and Behringer 1204 USB?
<OvenWerks> derryck: those sound familiar, but I do not have experience with them personally
<OvenWerks> derryck: the general rule is that if an interface does not require extra drivers for mac, it will work fine on Linux.
<derryck> OK great. Thanks. The Behringer is a mixer that supports USB recording, but all the software provided was Windoze based.
<OvenWerks> I'm just doing a quick scan of the manual now.
<derryck> I think that some people have used Audacity to capture the sound from the mixer. It is quite a nice/little/cheap number.
<OvenWerks> how old is the 1204? internal dsp is 40khz?
<OvenWerks> Anyway the usb audio says: 16bit stereo/48k, so probably USB1.1 audio. but I find it odd it does not mention much more than that.
<OvenWerks> I know of people who have used the various zoom R* boxes ok both as interface and as controller.
<derryck>  I got it last year. I think it is the 40khz. You can only get a mixed down couple of tracks over USB (as far as I know)
<derryck> OK - that's great news on the Zoom :)
<OvenWerks> it is 40k internally, but when you use it with a computer use it at 48k
<OvenWerks> You may want to change the pulseaudio default sample rate to 48k as well.
<derryck> OK - I just ran out to check it is the QX1202USB
 * OvenWerks has no idea why they default to 44k1 when the internal achetecture is all 48k
<derryck> LOL. They also make a mention of an ASIO driver.
<OvenWerks> from the manual: "There are no required drivers, but we
<OvenWerks> recommend that PC users install the ASIO driver"
<OvenWerks> So as you are not a "PC user" no driver needed :)
<derryck> LOL - Ok - thanks Ovenwerks! Have a wonderful day!
<studio-user299> test
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-01
<studio-user726> hey.how can i install ubuntustudio software on linux mint 18.2
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-02
<strannik> Greetings - does anyone know if Ubuntu Studio will go back to Gnome when Canonical dumps Unity?
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-03
<studio-user617> Hey
<studio-user617> I got a qestion
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-05
<yorwos> hi all , i am using a firewire sound card (firepro 610) and jack. in order to get jack working with firewire in settings instead of alsa i had to make a file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-no-jack.conf blacklisting firewire devices. now i'm trying to connect a firewire cam. when i jack freezes , if i unplug the cam jack wont start unless i reboot without the cam. im using a pci firewire card with 3 fw slots. any suggestions how to get both the
<yorwos> cam and the sound working ?
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-29
<mario_> hey guys, I'm struggling to understand what hw I need... is there anybody willing to give some advice?
<studio-user598> hey, new studio user, i've been using ubuntu for years now and have been able to work through most of my issues. My current issue is i just recently installed studio on a Dell inspiron 15, i believe its the model from 2 years ago, if the model number is important i can get it. Anyways, having issues with the touchpad, tap to click not working, scrolling works great and tracking is good so no complaints there
<studio-user598> just wondering if i should scrap the included drivers for snyaptics or is there a different solution that will fix the lack of tap to click or multi touch gestures
<studio-user598> google searching the issue hasn't come up with much for studio, and i'm sure the ubuntu solutions are viable, i just wanted to talk to this community first before proceeding in case anyone has had a similar issue with a quick fix
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-30
<studio-user324> help
<NikosPG> how do i put the volume on desktop
<upupbb-user1> tried installing ub-stud to my hard drive (via the "something else" option) but the installer won't list the partitions on the hard drive. Is there any other way of getting it off the (live) usb and permanently installed on to the HD?
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-31
<dkamer> hello! I was wondering if there was an easy way to change my color to full spectrum like there is in plain Ubuntu?
<Tomhayes> hello?
<Tomhayes> Guys I'm having a really weird issue with a fresh install
<Eickmeyer> Hi Tomhayes!
<Eickmeyer> What's happening?
<Eickmeyer> (I might have to ditch in a little while)
<Tomhayes> SO basically, after installing... I just get a default xfce environment when I log in
<Eickmeyer> 18.04? 18.10?
<Tomhayes> and there's no option for a Ubuntu Studio Session... just says "xfce session" in the dropdown thingy
<Tomhayes> 18.10
<Tomhayes> but I have tried both
<Eickmeyer> That's definitely odd.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Session should be showing up there. I'm at a loss at this point.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: If you're around, Tomhayes came from Facebook with this weird issue where our theming is not showing up in a clean install. Any ideas?
<Tomhayes> Did we just discuss this in the FB group?
<Tomhayes> ah yes haha
<Eickmeyer> Tomhayes: You might have to wait around for a little while. :/
<Tomhayes> ok no problem :)
<Tomhayes> can I share images in here or do I need to upload elsewhere?
<Eickmeyer> By little while, I mean, *ahem* a few hours.
<Eickmeyer> You can upload to imgur and link them here, no problem.
<Tomhayes> https://imgur.com/a/EraXTLz
<Tomhayes> this is where it should appear, right?
<Tomhayes> in top right?
<Eickmeyer> Yep, that's right. Something might be wrong with your ISO download.
<Eickmeyer> Just seems like it's not installing all the way.
<Tomhayes> hmm, weird. I tried 18.04 and 18.10 so used 2 isos.... also tried 2 USB sticks!
<Eickmeyer> Something is failing partway through install for you for some reason. That's all I've got. :/
<Tomhayes> hmm really odd... thanks
<Tomhayes> I'm creating install media on a mac using etcher... is that likely to be a problem?
<Eickmeyer> That actually might be a problem.
<Eickmeyer> And, the cause.
<Tomhayes> hmmm odd, I'll try something else with a new ISO too
<Tomhayes> whats the best thing to use?
<Eickmeyer> Hmm... interestingly enough, our official tutorial uses etcher.
<Tomhayes> oh haha
<Eickmeyer> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#0
<Eickmeyer> I have to go now. Gotta get the son to school.
<OvenWerks> if you choose the xfce session first It may set different backgrounds and other things. Then the studio session will just use those settings. So logout to the login screen hit ctl-alt-F1 and login there.
<Tomhayes> ok thanks for your help!
<OvenWerks> then do rm -r .config
<Tomhayes> oooh ok I will try that...
<OvenWerks>  then logout and login with the studio session
<OvenWerks> that should reset things.
<OvenWerks> I had always wanted to remove the xfce option...
<Tomhayes> But I don't see the Studio session... there's nothing to reset I havent even logged in yet... is that an issue?
<Tomhayes> there is only an xfce option
<OvenWerks> Thats wierd, hoow did you install?
<Tomhayes> from USB stick
<OvenWerks> using ubuntustudio iso? 18.10 or 18.04?
<Tomhayes> yeah iso, have tried 18.10 and 18.04
<OvenWerks> Thats odd.
<Tomhayes> yeah very!
<OvenWerks> does the menu (whisker I think) show Audio/graphis and video production?
<Tomhayes> as in the xfce menu?
<OvenWerks> yes
<Tomhayes> yeah
<OvenWerks> ok, so that much is right
<Tomhayes> there's not some sort of graphics card requirement for the desktop environment that would not be showing bwecause the drivers are missing or somethign is there?
<Tomhayes> that would stop it displaying...
<Tomhayes> I'm just spitballing here I really have no clue haha
<OvenWerks> in a terminal ls /usr/share/xsessions/ should show two files
<OvenWerks> one for ubuntustudio and the other for xfce
<Tomhayes> no I just have xfce.desktop
<OvenWerks> that sounds like an incomplete install then
<Tomhayes> hmm ok thanks
<OvenWerks> how did you put the iso on the usb stick?
<OvenWerks> did you check the iso check sum?
<Tomhayes> I used etcher
<OvenWerks> I don't know etcher at all so I can't comment. I use dd
<Tomhayes> havent checked the checksum... I will do
<Tomhayes> will try with dd then :)
<OvenWerks> zsync will check the check sum and only redownload parts of thge iso that don't match
<Tomhayes> ah right, thanks I'll look into that
<Tomhayes> checksums matched up so I used DD to make the USB and just installing now... fingers crossed!
<Tomhayes> stil only have xfce as an option... wtf
<Tomhayes> this is weird
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-01
<studio-user182> hello, I'm a ubuntu studio user, I'm shopping for a new laptop, any suggestion? I'm a heavy Ardour user so I need a good cpu
<Eickmeyer> studio-user182: I don't know what to tell you, but I've had good luck with a Dell gaming laptop. Having a dedicated GPU to take the workload off of the CPU is helpful for audio production.
<studio-user182> ok thanks
<studio-user182> I was checking thinkpenguin.com
<Eickmeyer> System76 has some good stuff too.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user182: ThnkPenguin's highest-end notebook only has integrated graphics, as far as I can see.
<studio-user182> already checked System76, too expensive. I'm trying to spend $1k more or less
<Eickmeyer> I'd then check Amazon. I got mine for ~$550. Most Dell laptops, while they come with Windows, are very Linux friendly.
<Eickmeyer> Dell even officially supports Linux on some of their laptops.
<mrz80> I've got a Latitude 7480 running Xubuntu and it's fantastic.
<mrz80> Dells do tend to be pricey
<studio-user182> thanks guys
<MaynardWaters> plex or subsonic?
<Eickmeyer> MaynardWaters: This is an official support channel. For offtopic (non-support) discussions, feel free to join #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<Glorfindel> does studio include any programs that can stabilize video?
<Glorfindel> ah, kdenlive does... lets see how well it works
<Glorfindel> has anyone gotten stabilization working in kdenlive? haven't found an answer online either
<Glorfindel> seems there was a bug that lead to stabilization not working, but it was fixed in the version before latest
<Glorfindel> no info on this version, kdenlive 17.12.3
<Glorfindel> now trying transcode, lets see if this works
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-02
<Eickmeyer> Glorfindel: How did it go?
<Glorfindel> did my previous message send a few minutes ago?
<OvenWerks> nothing for about 6 hours
<Glorfindel> ah, ok I'll resend
<Glorfindel> Eickmeyer: no, not yet... transcode ran for a long time but half way through it started complaining about corrupted frames and no file was output.
 * Eickmeyer shakes fist at kdenlive on Glorfindel's behalf
<Eickmeyer> Glorfindel: Unless OpenShot does it, I doubt you'll find anything this side of open source that will do video stabilization. :/
<Eickmeyer> Rather, in lieu of kdenlive
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-03
<Glorfindel> I'm wondering how stabbot does it on reddit :/
<Glorfindel> should look, I'm sure there's documentation somewhere
<epsAudio> hi all.  I'm struggling getting ubuntu studio audio configured
<epsAudio> my equipment.  Intel HD Audio Internal, Behringer Uphoria 404HD  M-Audio 88 Key Pro
<epsAudio> i just don't understand the connections
<epsAudio> currently have a fresh install of ubuntustudio all updated.  Sound system works with local sound and streaming through utube
<studio-user520> installing us18.10
<Eickmeyer> epsAudio: Using 18.04 or 18.10?
<epsAudio> hold on I'll check
<epsAudio> 18.04.1
<Eickmeyer> Okay. With 18.04, it is near impossible to use multiple audio interfaces at once without running jack from the command line.
<Eickmeyer> In 18.10, we introduced a new version of Ubuntu Studio Controls that enables you to do just that.
<epsAudio> ok well that is great to know since I have been struggling for a week trying to get this thing running.  Sounds like i need to upgrade to 18.10
<Eickmeyer> That would be the easiest way.
<epsAudio> ok.  I'll be back after I get upgraded to 18.10.  can I do an online upgrade? or should I download and do a fresh install?
<Eickmeyer> You can do an online upgrade.
<Eickmeyer> Just configure your software & updates settings to look for non-LTS versions.
<epsAudio> ok. I'll be back later then.  Thanks again
<epsAudio> hello Eickmeyer I'm upgraded to 18.10 now.  I don't have my Behringer UMC404HD hooked up yet.  just my internal card.  can you help me get my M-Audi Pro Key 88 playing through my internal sound card?
<Eickmeyer> epsAudio: Are you trying to use it to play a MIDI synthesizer?
<epsAudio> yes
<epsAudio> i'll be jumping up and down if i can get sound out of it today
<epsAudio> so my internal card is Intel HD audio and I have sound when browsing the internet video etc etc....
<OvenWerks> desktop audio is generally entirely separate from the audio setup used to produce music
<Eickmeyer> ^This.
<epsAudio> I do understand that I was just saying to confirm that the audio card works
<OvenWerks> right
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: He's on 18.10, I directed him to do so since he seems to want to use his internal sound card and his Behringer UMC404HD (same as mine) at the same time, which works best with 18.10's -controls.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I sort of figured ;)
<OvenWerks> I would have just used the PPA, but upgrade works too.
<Eickmeyer> epsAudio: You'll need to run Ubuntu Studio Controls, make sure the ALSA-MIDI bridge is active, then start Jack from Controls and then run whatever synthesizer software you want to use.
<epsAudio> Eickmeyer:  Ok give me a sec
 * OvenWerks has too many development tools set up to be upgrading every 6 mo.
<epsAudio> Eickmeyer:  Should I use "performance for CPU Governor?
<Eickmeyer> An easy way to connect the M 88 is to use Patchage. I'm a fan of graphical patchbays such as Patchage.
<Eickmeyer> epsAudio: When doing audio work, always.
<epsAudio> Eickmeyer:  Use the Defaults for the Audio Setup tab?
<OvenWerks> That will probably work yes
<Eickmeyer> epsAudio: Yeah, that should be fine. Your UMC404HD will show up at U192k in the USB menu when you have it connected.
<OvenWerks> when you have it connected, it should just show up in the jack graph
<Eickmeyer> ^That too.
<epsAudio> Ok let me connect it first.  I left it unconnected cause I thought we would do the internal audio exclusivekly first.  Give me a sec to plug it in
<Eickmeyer> epsAudio: You shouldn't need it to test your M 88.
 * OvenWerks assumes jack has been started...
<Eickmeyer> Unless the M 88 doesn't have a USB connection for whatever reason (I'm not famililar with it other than knowing it's a keyboard).
<epsAudio> Eickmeyer:  It has a usb.  So UMC404HD now showing up on the Audio Setup tab
<Eickmeyer> epsAudio: Cool, but if Jack is already started, no action is needed, it should just show up in Patchage.
<OvenWerks> epsAudio: Are you planning to use the internal audio for monitoring?
<epsAudio> ok so I start/restart jack from the audio setup tab
<OvenWerks> ok
<epsAudio> Yes.  I'm planning to monitor internal audio until I can purchase some external monitors
<epsAudio> so I'm going to fire up Patchage
<OvenWerks> epsAudio: so yu should have Jack Master set to PCH,0,0
<OvenWerks> No USB Master, sample rate 48k or 44k1 as you wish (I prefer 48k)
<epsAudio> Jack Master is at Intel, 0,0 playback and capture (ALC888 Analog)
<epsAudio> I turned off USB (No USB Master)
<epsAudio> Sample Rate 48000, Latency 42.7ms (buffer 1024) periods 2
<OvenWerks> if you are playing a software synth real time you probably want to set Jack Latency to 128 or 256 instead of 1024
<OvenWerks> if 128 gives too many xruns use 256
<OvenWerks> All four checkboxes on the bottom can be checked.
<epsAudio> Other settings (Bridge ALSA to JACK MIDI=Yes, Bridge Pulseaudio to jack = YES, Bridge USB to Jack (when plugged) = yes
<epsAudio> Auto Start = yes
<OvenWerks> yup
<epsAudio> changed to 5.33 buffer 128.  I'm planning to play synth in real time
<epsAudio> ok Fire Up Patchage?
<OvenWerks> patchage should show whatever audio you have plugged in as well
<OvenWerks> this setup supports hotplugging the USB audio interface. When plugged in it should just appear in patchage
<OvenWerks> epsAudio: you should notice that the MIDI ports show up twice
<epsAudio> ok I see all kinds of stuff but i can see the UMC404HD as U192K and Key Station Pro 88, system PulseIn
<OvenWerks> I see audio ports as green, ALSA midi ports as purple and jack midi ports as red
<OvenWerks> you can use both alsamidi and jack midi at the same time.
<epsAudio> ok
<OvenWerks> it depends on what the application you are using happens to have
<OvenWerks> Ardour will show up with jack midi ports and will need those to be conntected via other jack midi ports
<epsAudio> so this is where I get completely confused.  I don't know the difference between a Midi Through and Keystation Pro 88 Midi1
<OvenWerks> ignore midi through
<epsAudio> ok.  that makes it easier
<OvenWerks> midi through is a system port for special appliactions :)
<epsAudio> I moved them all the way to the bottom.
<OvenWerks> move them around to make it easy for you to read and use
<epsAudio> they are not connected to anything
<OvenWerks> right, you have to have an application running that has midi ports to connect to
<epsAudio> system capture 1 and 2 are conneted to PulseIn left and right
<OvenWerks> for example, Yoshimi
<epsAudio> and U192K in connected to system playback1 and 2
<epsAudio> so if I'm going to play through a synth app I need to open that correct?
<OvenWerks> so if you start yoshimi
<OvenWerks>  then you can "drag" a connection from you keyboard midi input to the midi in on yoshimi
<OvenWerks> right
<OvenWerks> we used to have hexter but it doesn't seem to be in my menu
<epsAudio> should I use midi 1 or midi 2
<OvenWerks> epsAudio: I am not seeing a midi 1 and midi 2 so I don't know
<OvenWerks> it is probably a2j:something(capture) name of keyboard
<OvenWerks> mine says a2j:Ensoniq AudioPCI [16] (capture): ES1370
<epsAudio> ok here is what I have .  2 Boxes (Both are titled Keystation Pro 88)  Box 1 has two connectors MIDI 1 and 2,  Box 2 has one connector
<epsAudio> box 2 is a midi 1 connector
<OvenWerks> purple or red?
<OvenWerks> you probably want the red
<epsAudio> all purple
<OvenWerks> look for thge red box called a2j
<OvenWerks> I am assuming you have started yoshimi and that it has a red midi in
<epsAudio> I have 2 red boxes both titled AJ2 similar layout as the purple box one has midi 1 and 2,   box 2 has only midi 1
<OvenWerks> one of the boxes should have the word (capture)
<OvenWerks> the red boxes inside should be to the right
<epsAudio> yep.. it does.  I connected midi 1 to midi in on yoshimi
<epsAudio> and ..  I have sound
<OvenWerks> playing the keyboard should make sound
<epsAudio> it does...
<OvenWerks> yoshimi comes with lots of patches (sounds)
<epsAudio> ok I just need a good piano sound
<OvenWerks> Qsynth?
<epsAudio> is that better than yoshimi?
<epsAudio> does it have a good piano sound?
<OvenWerks> yoshimi is a synth, qsynth is an sf2 sound font player
<OvenWerks>  so if you can find a good sf2 piano sound it will play it.
<epsAudio> ok.  You will have to excuse me I'm very new to this.  I will look for an sf2 font
<OvenWerks> Studio (and fuid synth) are shipped with one or two sf2 sound fonts.
<OvenWerks> they are unfortunately hard to find :(
<OvenWerks>  and qsynth does not know where they are by default
<OvenWerks> so once qsynth is started, in setup there is a sound fonts tab
<epsAudio> I have/own ableton software and I think I get to use their yamaha font
<OvenWerks> if you know where the sound font is, just point qsynth at that and use it.
<epsAudio> so I take it the secret is to put that font in a known file location
<OvenWerks> The default sound fonts are in /usr/share/sounds/sf2/
<epsAudio> OvenWerks:  Thanks for all of your help.
<OvenWerks> I made a directory in my home directory named sf2
<epsAudio> Eickmeyer special thanks to you also
<epsAudio> Eickmeyer:  special thanks
<Eickmeyer> epsAudio: No problem! I had to disappear for some chores for a bit.
<epsAudio> I hear ya.  The wifes been at me all day since I have been tinkering with this.
<epsAudio> talk to you later guys
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: did what I said make sense?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Yes, I followed, and apparently he did too.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: the help button on -controls needs some love...
<Eickmeyer> *sigh* documentation...
<Eickmeyer> If you are comfortable with the wiki the -controls page could use some love too.
 * Eickmeyer officially became an Ubuntu member on Thursday, btw.
<OvenWerks> the help button really applies to the System tweaks tab. It should switch to something else for Audio setup.
<OvenWerks> It also shows three pages in a row (try it)
<OvenWerks> it only shows three pages the first time
<OvenWerks> Ah the first time it is just changing sizes
 * OvenWerks shuts down yoshimi, qsynth and patchage :)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: congratulations!
<Eickmeyer> Thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-04
<NikosPG> anyone can help me with greek accenting?
<studio-user340> JOIN
<skinux> How can I make nautilus the default file manager?
<syfo-dyas> hallo habe frage an die community
<syfo-dyas> jemand hier der deutschen sprache mächtig
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-29
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Hey guys, I upgraded to 19.10 recently. All went well but one thing... my wifi card stopped being recognized. This has been an issue on this computer ever since I got Ubuntu on it. I have followed this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/nstall-rtl8723de-wifi-driver-ubuntu-19-04/ in the past. However, I thought that with dkms
<studiobot> I wasn't going to need to do that anymore.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I know that this is general Ubuntu question and that I should be asking about this in Ubuntu (and I am), I was just wondering, since I don't know about this stuff, if the low latency kernels would have anything to do with this
<OvenWerks> The low latency kernels are the same as the generic kernels except for one config switch which should not affect anything. It is possible to have both lowlatency and generic kernels installed though if you want to try switching back and forth.
<OvenWerks> I have used dkms with the low latency kernel to install modules for our drawing tablet with no trouble.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I see, since I already followed those steps back in 19.04, I shouldn't need to do it again, right? I remember that with dkms I should not have any problem with my wifi after upgrading to any other version, even if the kernel changed
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Or something along those lines.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> On another note, volume keys are not working, I tried killall xfce4-volumed && xfce4-volumed … xfce4-volumed and it returned no process found
<n_i_g_g_a> nigger
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-30
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have a Behringer XR18 and it comes with a "control surface" for Linux. I used to worked on ubuntu 16 and it runs. But now I have ubuntustudio 19.10 I cannot connect my mixer to my PC. The "plugin" opens but never connect to my mixer. Any idea of how to solve it?
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: Is the network connection wired or wireless?
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: Thanks. The network is wired.
<OvenWerks> have you reset the ip of the xr?
<OvenWerks>  hmm that came out wrong
<DirtyEar> I have the wired connected in my modem, and my pc too. I just doble click on the application and it opens. Sometimes the application ddi not coneected but I can connected in the application, but kow the aplication just open and say that is not connected
<OvenWerks>  have you set up the ip in the control app to make sure it still points at the xr
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: I have never moved or put things like IP or something in the application
<OvenWerks> I am of course just guessing. I don't have an xr myself.
<DirtyEar> I have been working with my celphone but is more easy to work on my PC
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: Thanks!!
<DirtyEar> I supossed is a library or something I need but I have been looking for and I did not have anything
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: What do you think about this article? https://behringerwiki.musictribe.com/index.php?title=X-Air_Edit_with_Ubuntu_64_bit
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: is this the x air series?
<OvenWerks> (using X-Air-Edit?
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: Yes it is. I have an XR18 X-Air
<DirtyEar> I have been trying to open X-AIR-Edit but it does not connected with my XR18
<OvenWerks> under setup LAN do you have DHCP selected?
<DirtyEar> But tue article is about Ubuntu 14. Do you think it could works?
<OvenWerks> I think it could work yes. when I start X-Air-Edit from the command line it does put that error out: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk3-nocsd.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64): ignored.
<OvenWerks> obviuosly not all of the list libs are at fault, but it only takes one.
<DirtyEar> Thanks. I will try
<OvenWerks> I don't know if you need to do the sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 thing or not...
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: When I doble clicked on the applicatios, it opens but does not let me to enter to any menu option
<OvenWerks> Hmm mine does...even without installing the 32 bit libs
<DirtyEar> I have been try the line I get this message https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hkyJwQGq9X/
<OvenWerks> I can change lan mode from static to dhcp anyway. But I don't have the x air to hook up to.
<DirtyEar> Any Idea if this necesary to run the X-AIR-Edit?
<OvenWerks> right so you need to do the sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<OvenWerks> and then sudo apt-get update
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: At least you can enter to options, but I can not
<OvenWerks> and then try again.
<OvenWerks> I may have some 32 bit packages installed for other reasons that I don't remember
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: I got these: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tmyyyxJXmv/
<DirtyEar> Do you think could be some 32 package I do not have installed?
<OvenWerks> It could be ubuntu has dropped some package you need. I am not sure though
<OvenWerks> I am still on 18.04 here.
<DirtyEar> Ok. Thanks for your time. :]
<OvenWerks> If you are missing depends and you can get the packages but not the depends then the package missing some depends should have a bug report.
<DirtyEar> When I try to open the X-AIR-Edit I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VCx7RxjQYn/    any ideas of how can I fixed?
<OvenWerks> That looks fine.
<OvenWerks> you must have a newer version of X-Air_edit than I do.
<OvenWerks> What I don't know is why the menu doesn't work...
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: I cannot enter to menu and look for the mixer and connected. I have been looking for this more than one week but nothing
<Eickmeyer> Zero issues with the 64-bit version of X-Air edit here.
<Eickmeyer> 19.10.
<Huber64> hello everyone
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks, DirtyEar: Really, this seems to be a support issue for Behringer since X-Air Edit isn't something we can or should support.
<OvenWerks> Of course :)
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Thanks.
<OvenWerks> It was just that at first it looked like it may have been a lib issue... but it's not, there are no startup erros.
<DirtyEar> But It opens and I have another pc and I can open the applicaion and enter to menu.
<DirtyEar> What could be wrong?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: I hate to say it, but that's not our problem. You need to contact Behringer. We do not support that application, nor do we have time to.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: If OvenWerks and myself have no issues opening the same application, then it's not an issue with Ubuntu Studio. Might be a configuration issue on your end.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Ok. Thanks
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: We just have to draw the line on applications we include and support. I hope you understand. XAir isn't supported here.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: I understand. Thanks for always helping me and I know you do all you can. Do not worry. I will aks them and see what happen.
<tomreyn> looks like DirtyEar mixed up #ubuntu with behringer support
<tomreyn> not sure you discussed this, but there's "X AIR Edit (Linux)" and "X AIR Edit (Linux 64Bit)" at https://www.behringer.com/Categories/Behringer/Mixers/Digital/XR18/p/P0BI8/Downloads
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: I mentioned it.
<tomreyn> ah alright
<tomreyn> https://sites.google.com/site/xairutilities/ seems also related, and comes with source code
<DirtyEar> Hi. Me again. I just wonder if may be something with the LAN on my UbuntuStudio 19.10 that I need to configure in order to open the X-AIR-Edit, because I have a Sony VAIO with Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS and I cipy the folder with the application to a USB and paste on the desktop of my sony VAIO and the applications was coneected to X-AIR-Edit
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: To answer your question, there should be nothing. For me it just worked.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Ok. Thanks for answer.
<DirtyEar> Hi. I am thinking in re-install UbuntuStudio 19.10 because I have seen some errors and I see X-AIR-Edit works fine for you.
<DirtyEar> I have a PC with a disk with 500 GB (250 for Windows 10 and 250 for Ubuntu) and a secundary disk with 1TB. What do you recommend in order to re-install UbuntuStudio in the best way without damage W10?
<OvenWerks> why not just run ubuntustudio live from the iso on a USB stick?
<OvenWerks> If it works there then problem solved, reinstall... if not then maybe a HW difficulty?
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: Thanks for the advice. I really apreciatte the help I have in this forum
<DirtyEar> I will try from the USB and see what happens. But I wonder If is something about the hardware, what thing could be wrong?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: It just might come down to the harsh truth that not all hardware is guaranteed to work with or is compatible with Linux.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: What part of the hardware could be un-compatible?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Sometimes there's no way to know.
<DirtyEar> I will try with the USB and I will be back
<DirtyEar> i. I am just running UbuntuStudio 19.10 from USB, but the X-AIR-Edit does not work. I have a Music Studio and I have been work for some time with Ubuntu and I need to solve this
<DirtyEar> But I think as Eickmeyer say, is a compatibility issue
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: As stated before, we cannot support anything outside of the Ubuntu repositories, including X-Air Edit.
<DirtyEar> I now. I just want to share what I got. Thanks
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Thanks for the info.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Thanks for your help!
<Kelvin30001> Hello everyone.  I know you must not ask for support on a creative page.
<kevin3005> How is everybody today?
<studiobot> <Yana Suryana> How about acessible on
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-31
<sirriffsalothp> Hey guys, ran into an odd problem last night... my lovely self-built machine just suddenly powered off and wouldn't boot again. Turned out if I umplugged the PSU-plugs from my graphics card, it can boot again. Further experimentation shows that it will boot with the left PSU plug in the GPU, but not the right, and the right seems to be for the fans as they're not running. If I have ONLY the fan-psu-plug plugged in, the system won't boot...
<sirriffsalothp> any ideas?
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-01
<Jeremiel> Hello!
<studiobot> Saad Ali was added by: Saad Ali
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-03
<bliter> Bars & Pipes Professional on Ubuntu Studio... Why not ^^ https://arosalive.blogspot.com/2018/01/barsnpipes-aros-alive.html
<bliter> And tools to save and send midi sysex to synthesizer... SysExpert
<bliter> http://www.danphillips.com/wavestation/ws_syx_programs.htm
<sirriffsalothp> Anyone else having problems getting gparted to run (at all) in the latest US release?
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Nope.
